# Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA OOC Thread (ToEE) - CLOSED!!!



## Rhun

OMEGA GAME OOC THREAD

Rogue's Gallery: Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Campaign - ToEE - EN World D&D / RPG News
IC Thread: CLOSED! Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Game (ToEE) - EN World D&D / RPG News


Hey everyone,

Apparently things got really screwed up around here. I'll get the IC thread and RG threads back up here in the next few days, so bare with me!

Please check in here when you get a minute. Thanks.


*Inn of the Welcome Wench Price List*

Small Room: 1 gp/night
Large Room: 2 gp/night
Supper: 5 sp
Breakfast: 2 sp*
Local ale, mug: 5 cp
Local wine, glass: 1 sp 

* Included with room

-


----------



## Dichotomy

Standing by.


----------



## Dog Moon

Checking in.  Awaiting the game to start again.

Edit: Crap.  You don't happen to have my character, do you?  I can't seem to find him atm.  I SHOULD have a paper and electronic copy somewhere...


----------



## Boddynock

I've just posted a thread with the remnants I could recover of the Alpha & Omega games here!

Boddynock


----------



## Voadam

Checking in.


----------



## Rhun

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Checking in.  Awaiting the game to start again.
> 
> Edit: Crap.  You don't happen to have my character, do you?  I can't seem to find him atm.  I SHOULD have a paper and electronic copy somewhere...





Fortunately, I've got copies of everyone's characters. Give me a day or two, and I'll get them posted.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I have Jinx on my hard drive at home and can repost him if need be.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Fortunately, I've got copies of everyone's characters. Give me a day or two, and I'll get them posted.




Whew.  A wave of relief just washed over me.  This time, I'm gonna save him in like 3 different places, make sure that if I accidentally delete him one place, he'll be somewhere else.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'm here.
I didn't save Zirat, luckly you have it.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I have Jinx on my hard drive at home and can repost him if need be.




Hey, CB...yeah, Jinx is the one character I don't have a copy of. If you could repost him, that would be super.


----------



## Rhun

Also, we are just waiting for Lord_Raven to check in, and we should be able to get back underway.


----------



## Voadam

Do you want to wait until next week to see if they restore the site to the May 8th point?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you want to wait until next week to see if they restore the site to the May 8th point?





Yeah, that is actually my plan at this point. We can restart everything early next week if they can't restore everything. And if they do, we'll then that will be even better.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

It turns out they don't have an 8 May 06 db backup afterall.  Chris (Twin Rose) was mistaken 'bout that.  Looks like this version as of 29 Dec 05 is what we're running with.  Here's the thread where Spoony Bard/Pooka makes the announcement:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161722

Roger on re-posting Jinx.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> It turns out they don't have an 8 May 06 db backup afterall.  Chris (Twin Rose) was mistaken 'bout that.  Looks like this version as of 29 Dec 05 is what we're running with.  Here's the thread where Spoony Bard/Pooka makes the announcement:






Bummer. Well, then, with that being said, I will try to get our game back up and running this weekend.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, I have some time today and Friday to focus on gaming stuff.  If our new RG thread is up, I don't see it and need you to point me to it, please.  

This weekend, though is both Mother's Day and is fairly close to my birthday.  I'll be at the beach all weekend.  Just a head's up...we were in the middle of combat.  Jinx's last thinking was to find where the magic was and focus on eliminating that threat (from a distance if possible).  I had him throwing a dagger at the band leader from about ten feet away.  If the dagger misses and Jinx has the chance to pick it up without drawing an AoO, he will do so.  If Jinx thinks he's going to get beaned by trying to pick up the dagger, he'll leave it where it is and will try to find something creative to do that doesn't get in anyone's way and hopefully doesn't get himself or Bauble killed.  If that means sitting the rest of this one out, so be it.  Bauble had been instructed to hide behind the wall in the five foot square to Jinx's right.

Jinx's current spell selection is:

Spells Prepared:
0-lvl: detect magic, light, mage hand, detect poison.
1-lvl: mage armor, disguise self, comprehend languages.


----------



## Rhun

No problem, CB. I think I've actually got the last round of combat saved, so we should be good to pick up right where we left off. As far as it being a busy weekend, I don't ever expect you guys to post on the weekends unless you want to. I just tend to have more time on the weekends to put things together.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thank you, Rhun.  I tend to eschew weekend posting in favor of messing around outdoors with my family.


----------



## Dog Moon

Awww, looks like I was beaten to the news.  Was JUST about to post that here too.  Oh well.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, we are just waiting for Lord_Raven to check in, and we should be able to get back underway.



Checking in


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Checking in





Excellent.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I will henceforth be regularly downloading backup copies of your RG, OOC, and IC threads for this Omega game, Rhun.  Let me know if you ever need a copy---I'll be able to e-mail it to you.


----------



## Rhun

Just an FYI, folks, I am hoping to have the new IC and RG threads up tonight. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just an FYI, folks, I am hoping to have the new IC and RG threads up tonight. Sorry for the delay!




Sweet.  Was going to ask about that.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rhun

New Rogue's Gallery is up:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162418


----------



## Rhun

Hey everyone, I am running a little behind getting the IC post up for this game, but I should have something thrown together in the next day or two. Again, sorry for the delay!


----------



## Rhun

The IC thread is up:

IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162677


----------



## Dog Moon

Woohoo!


----------



## Voadam

Heads up, I will be away and do not expect to have internet access from Friday 5/26 through Sunday June 4.


----------



## Dog Moon

So that means we get to control your character, right?  Last time someone was missing in our group for a day, that character did all sorts of weird things.    The player was NOT happy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Listen folks, Zirat needs gold to buy a better armor ... so he wont die.
so please, let me take more coins than you.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Listen folks, Zirat needs gold to buy a better armor ... so he wont die.
> so please, let me take more coins than you.





LOL. Studded leather may look cool, but it doesn't do much for protection, eh?


----------



## Rhun

Hey, Lord_Raven, I'm not sure you noticed but I reposted Jebediah's discoveries in the IC thread. And the rest of the group should be heading back to Hommlet shortly to rejoin you, it seems.


----------



## Dog Moon

Out of curiosity, what armor are you looking at getting?


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick does not have any spellcraft and does not know that you only need an intact head for speak with dead.  

Can you tell I'm going for more of a pragmatic hellfire for the damned type of celestial blooded fighter than the mercy from above angel touched paladin/cleric archetype


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what armor are you looking at getting?




I want Full plate but I'll have to settle with Breatplate or banded mail


----------



## Voadam

Masterwork studded leather is 175 gp sale for 87.5 gp

Banded mail is 250 gp

You have 229.1 gp listed on your sheet which added to the 87.5 = 316.6 so you should have 61.6 left over after spending 250, before we even discuss splitting the new loot.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

That is right, but what if Hommlet's smithy is a liar or on the otherhand he can be a kind man and give me discount


----------



## Rhun

You know, I know Lord_Raven is around, but I think he is ignoring me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Click on his name, then the email option, and try that.  Maybe that'll work better.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Click on his name, then the email option, and try that.  Maybe that'll work better.





You know, that seems soooo obvious that you'd figure I would have thought of it myself. Oops.


----------



## Dichotomy

I'm going to be out of town for the weekend.  I should be back late Monday.


----------



## Rhun

Guys, I'm still waiting on Lord_Raven. I emailed him last week, but I know he was out of town for a bit. If he doesn't check in within the next couple of days, we will continue without him.


Feel free to roleplay or4 whatever in the IC thread...I'll still be checking it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, Deren is waiting word for either Jeb to see what he learned or for the Clerics that Merrick brought the Bandit Leader's body to and see if they are capable of casting Speak with Dead and if so, how the questions should be determined.

If Lord Raven doesn't show soon and we don't get any answers from the BL's body, I suggest we do the only thing we can do: go back to the Moathouse.

Also, if Lord Raven doesn't show, are we going to find someone else to replace him?


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Also, if Lord Raven doesn't show, are we going to find someone else to replace him?





Probably not. Your group is plenty strong without him, I think. And pretty well rounded. I know he is around, though...he has updated one of his games that I play in. Maybe I'll ask in that thread and see if he is still interested.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> You know, I know Lord_Raven is around, but I think he is ignoring me.



Sorry guys   

[excuses]I've been absorbed in DMing my two games as well as it's heading into the busiest part of the year, also I thought you guys were still involved in the battle with the bandits, and I'm still trying to pick up the pieces from the database crash[/excuses]

I've posted in the IC thread, but I only have vague recollections of the information collected, so if you have any of that info Rhun I'd appreciate if you repost it for me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, may Jinx please have a reply to his question in post #43 (talking to the innkeep at the Welcome Wench)?  Thanks.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Rhun, may Jinx please have a reply to his question in post #43 (talking to the innkeep at the Welcome Wench)?  Thanks.





I'm sorry...but yes, certainly. I'll have that up today. I kind of lost track of things while I was trying to figure out where Lord Raven went! :-D


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I've posted in the IC thread, but I only have vague recollections of the information collected, so if you have any of that info Rhun I'd appreciate if you repost it for me.





LR, post #18 in the IC thread is a recap of your conversation with the locals. Also, I have posted below your initial investigation below (when Jebediah talked to the town elders and such):

[sblock]
Jebediah spends his time wandering about town, and talking to the important residents. It is a sunny day, and Jebediah enjoys the fresh air and warm as he moves about town.

Terjon, Chief Cleric of St. Cuthbert
[sblock]
The Church of St. Cuthbert is a fairly new edifice of fine stone architecture. The main doors to the place are locked, but Jebediah finds entrance by side door into a small audience chamber. A young priest, who introduces himself as Calmert, greets Jebediah upon entry. He bids him to sit on one of the hardwood benches near the door, to peruse the religious tracts and scrolls on a nearby table, and indicates the location of the poor box. He then excuses himself from the room.

Calmert returns about ten minutes later, and inquires as to Jebediah’s business. Upon learning that he would like to talk to Terjon, Calmert clears his throat and nods at the poor box. Only after Jebediah deposits a gold coin does he step out of the room again, saying that he will see if Canon Terjon is about.

After another ten minutes or so passes, Calmert returns to inform Jebediah that Canon Terjon is unavailable, and suggests that he returns another time for an audience.
[/sblock]

Mytch, the Miller
[sblock]
Arriving at the millhouse, Goodwife Miller quickly summons her husband Mytch to speak with Jebediah. The man is terse, and when Jebediah mentions the Temple, Mytch (too) quickly states the he is a very busy man and has much work to do. He states simply that he would prefer not to talk of such dark things, and asks Jebediah to leave.

Jebediah gets the feeling that Mytch is nervous and hiding something from him.
[/sblock]

Danit, the Village Elder
[sblock]
The walled manner house of the Village Elder is surrounded by an eight foot high wall with a heavy gate. Ringing the gate bell, a servant answers and escorts Jebediah to a richly appointed sitting room in the manor house. After a wait of about a quarter of an hour, and older man dressed in fine clothing enters, and introduces himself as Danit. 
During the course of the conversation, Jebediah learns that Danit is a retired farmer and prosperous landowner, and that he is also the Justice of the Peace in the village.

When it comes to the topic of the Temple, Danit tries to be helpful. Jebediah finds out that while the Temple of Elemental Evil flourished, earthquakes, unnatural storms, great fires and flash floods would strike areas nearby with seeming capricousness. All of that ceased once the Temple was assaulted and sealed. He also gives you a brief background of the Temple’s history. Apparently, the original cult was dedicated to evil and chaos was established on the shores of the Nyr Dyv. The cult was based on the premise that the elemental forces of the universe are chaotic and opposed to mankind, and thus (from a humanocentric view) evil. The forces of the Temple worked to destroy all things good and to disrupt order. Many thieves, brigands and assassins worshipped the cult. Fire was regarded as the first elemental evil, its capriciousness and ability to destroy proof of its evil and chaos. Water was worshipped as an even more powerful force of chaos and evil, in the form of floods and raging seas. The epitome of chaos and evil, though, was the combination of earth and air, represented by blackness and corresponding with the demonic Abyss. This combination was regarded as the complete negation of matter.

After an hour or so of talking, Danit excuses himself, saying that he has things that need attending. He warns Jebediah to be careful in his search for information on the cult, but doesn’t elaborate upon the warning.

Jebediah sense no ill will from Danit during the conversation, though it seems that the Village Elder probably knows more than he is actually telling.
[/sblock]

Rufus and Burne
[sblock]
Rufus and Burne dwell in a tall stone tower on the eastern edge of Hommlet, overlooking the village and countryside. Two men-at-arms on the tower’s roof watch Jebediah’s approach, one of them disappearing as he walks up a set of stone stairs that terminate at a landing about ten feet up. A few moments later, a drawbridge lowers from the tower to the landing on which you stand. A man-at-arms escorts Jebediah into the tower, leaving him to wait as he goes to fetch his masters.

The entry chamber is about 40 feet in diameter, with ramps leading both up and down. Several comfortable armchairs are placed along the walls, and the walls themselves are hung with tapestries and decorated with shields, arms and hunting trophies. Jebediah is not made to wait long, as Burne, His Most Worshipful Mage of Hommlet, comes to greet him. As Jebediah sits and chats with the man, a man-at-arms keeps a suspicious eye on him, his hand very near the hilt of his sword the whole time.

Although Rufus is apparently absent right now, leading a patrol of men somewhere south of Hommlet, Burne seems pleasant enough. He is a tall, slender man with dark hair and a well-trimmed spade beard, who dresses in very fine clothing. Jebediah gets the feeling that he knows much about the Temple of Elemental Evil, much more than he tells. Rufus often poses questions to Jebediah during the conversation, about Jebediah’s background and interest. Jebediah’s telepathic powers tell him that the shrewd wizard is uncertain and untrusting, and skeptical of the “historian” cover.

About all he manages to get from Burne is that the Temple of Elemental Evil is hidden away in the hills near the village of Nulb, some ten league’s to the Northeast of Hommlet. Apparently, most of the upper works of the Temple were thrown down and destroyed in the final siege of the war. Because of the great evil and power of the Temple, though, the armies did not actually raze the Temple proper. Instead, the sealed the doors and placed mighty wards upon the place and the labyrinth beneath it. He explains that even so great of force that overthrew the Temple, could not cleanly deal with the things that lurked below. The place is shunned now, he says, and considered haunted. He also informs Jebediah that the village of Nulb near the Temple is a questionable place, filled with thieves, brigands and river pirates.

He wishes Jebediah luck as he sees him off, but invites him to call upon him again should he need anything else.
[/sblock]

Jaroo, Druid of the Grove
[sblock]
The Grove is an obvious place of worship; the trees are neatly pruned and the grass is well-tended. Jebediah follows a carefully placed path of bluish stones into the trees to a rock cairn where flowers, nuts, berries and garlands have been placed. He waits and even calls out, but apparently the Druid of the Grove is nowhere to be found.

While he waits, Jebediah does get the impression that he is being watched, but by whom or by what he cannot tell.
[/sblock]

Torl, Captain of the Militia
[sblock]
Jebediah finds Torl hard at work in the fields behind his home. The elderly farmer stll appears to be in good physical shape, and moves with the grace of a veteran warrior. He has little enough to say, suggesting that others may have more to tell. It is apparent that he has a dislike of foreigners (those not from the area near Hommlet). He suggests you talk to his son Elmo, who can often be found at the Inn. His other son, Otis, took service with another man who came asking questions about the Temple. He hasn’t been seen since.

Jebediah can’t really tell if the man knows more than he says or not. Jebediah gets the feeling that the man is not pleased to talk with him, and that there is a definite dislike on the captain’s part. 
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


I will try to get a post put together tonight concerning all that you learned from Burne.

`


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> LR, post #18 in the IC thread is a recap of your conversation with the locals. Also, I have posted below your initial investigation below (when Jebediah talked to the town elders and such):
> 
> [sblock]
> Jebediah spends his time wandering about town, and talking to the important residents. It is a sunny day, and Jebediah enjoys the fresh air and warm as he moves about town.
> 
> Terjon, Chief Cleric of St. Cuthbert
> [sblock]
> The Church of St. Cuthbert is a fairly new edifice of fine stone architecture. The main doors to the place are locked, but Jebediah finds entrance by side door into a small audience chamber. A young priest, who introduces himself as Calmert, greets Jebediah upon entry. He bids him to sit on one of the hardwood benches near the door, to peruse the religious tracts and scrolls on a nearby table, and indicates the location of the poor box. He then excuses himself from the room.
> 
> Calmert returns about ten minutes later, and inquires as to Jebediah’s business. Upon learning that he would like to talk to Terjon, Calmert clears his throat and nods at the poor box. Only after Jebediah deposits a gold coin does he step out of the room again, saying that he will see if Canon Terjon is about.
> 
> After another ten minutes or so passes, Calmert returns to inform Jebediah that Canon Terjon is unavailable, and suggests that he returns another time for an audience.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Mytch, the Miller
> [sblock]
> Arriving at the millhouse, Goodwife Miller quickly summons her husband Mytch to speak with Jebediah. The man is terse, and when Jebediah mentions the Temple, Mytch (too) quickly states the he is a very busy man and has much work to do. He states simply that he would prefer not to talk of such dark things, and asks Jebediah to leave.
> 
> Jebediah gets the feeling that Mytch is nervous and hiding something from him.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Danit, the Village Elder
> [sblock]
> The walled manner house of the Village Elder is surrounded by an eight foot high wall with a heavy gate. Ringing the gate bell, a servant answers and escorts Jebediah to a richly appointed sitting room in the manor house. After a wait of about a quarter of an hour, and older man dressed in fine clothing enters, and introduces himself as Danit.
> During the course of the conversation, Jebediah learns that Danit is a retired farmer and prosperous landowner, and that he is also the Justice of the Peace in the village.
> 
> When it comes to the topic of the Temple, Danit tries to be helpful. Jebediah finds out that while the Temple of Elemental Evil flourished, earthquakes, unnatural storms, great fires and flash floods would strike areas nearby with seeming capricousness. All of that ceased once the Temple was assaulted and sealed. He also gives you a brief background of the Temple’s history. Apparently, the original cult was dedicated to evil and chaos was established on the shores of the Nyr Dyv. The cult was based on the premise that the elemental forces of the universe are chaotic and opposed to mankind, and thus (from a humanocentric view) evil. The forces of the Temple worked to destroy all things good and to disrupt order. Many thieves, brigands and assassins worshipped the cult. Fire was regarded as the first elemental evil, its capriciousness and ability to destroy proof of its evil and chaos. Water was worshipped as an even more powerful force of chaos and evil, in the form of floods and raging seas. The epitome of chaos and evil, though, was the combination of earth and air, represented by blackness and corresponding with the demonic Abyss. This combination was regarded as the complete negation of matter.
> 
> After an hour or so of talking, Danit excuses himself, saying that he has things that need attending. He warns Jebediah to be careful in his search for information on the cult, but doesn’t elaborate upon the warning.
> 
> Jebediah sense no ill will from Danit during the conversation, though it seems that the Village Elder probably knows more than he is actually telling.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Rufus and Burne
> [sblock]
> Rufus and Burne dwell in a tall stone tower on the eastern edge of Hommlet, overlooking the village and countryside. Two men-at-arms on the tower’s roof watch Jebediah’s approach, one of them disappearing as he walks up a set of stone stairs that terminate at a landing about ten feet up. A few moments later, a drawbridge lowers from the tower to the landing on which you stand. A man-at-arms escorts Jebediah into the tower, leaving him to wait as he goes to fetch his masters.
> 
> The entry chamber is about 40 feet in diameter, with ramps leading both up and down. Several comfortable armchairs are placed along the walls, and the walls themselves are hung with tapestries and decorated with shields, arms and hunting trophies. Jebediah is not made to wait long, as Burne, His Most Worshipful Mage of Hommlet, comes to greet him. As Jebediah sits and chats with the man, a man-at-arms keeps a suspicious eye on him, his hand very near the hilt of his sword the whole time.
> 
> Although Rufus is apparently absent right now, leading a patrol of men somewhere south of Hommlet, Burne seems pleasant enough. He is a tall, slender man with dark hair and a well-trimmed spade beard, who dresses in very fine clothing. Jebediah gets the feeling that he knows much about the Temple of Elemental Evil, much more than he tells. Rufus often poses questions to Jebediah during the conversation, about Jebediah’s background and interest. Jebediah’s telepathic powers tell him that the shrewd wizard is uncertain and untrusting, and skeptical of the “historian” cover.
> 
> About all he manages to get from Burne is that the Temple of Elemental Evil is hidden away in the hills near the village of Nulb, some ten league’s to the Northeast of Hommlet. Apparently, most of the upper works of the Temple were thrown down and destroyed in the final siege of the war. Because of the great evil and power of the Temple, though, the armies did not actually raze the Temple proper. Instead, the sealed the doors and placed mighty wards upon the place and the labyrinth beneath it. He explains that even so great of force that overthrew the Temple, could not cleanly deal with the things that lurked below. The place is shunned now, he says, and considered haunted. He also informs Jebediah that the village of Nulb near the Temple is a questionable place, filled with thieves, brigands and river pirates.
> 
> He wishes Jebediah luck as he sees him off, but invites him to call upon him again should he need anything else.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Jaroo, Druid of the Grove
> [sblock]
> The Grove is an obvious place of worship; the trees are neatly pruned and the grass is well-tended. Jebediah follows a carefully placed path of bluish stones into the trees to a rock cairn where flowers, nuts, berries and garlands have been placed. He waits and even calls out, but apparently the Druid of the Grove is nowhere to be found.
> 
> While he waits, Jebediah does get the impression that he is being watched, but by whom or by what he cannot tell.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Torl, Captain of the Militia
> [sblock]
> Jebediah finds Torl hard at work in the fields behind his home. The elderly farmer stll appears to be in good physical shape, and moves with the grace of a veteran warrior. He has little enough to say, suggesting that others may have more to tell. It is apparent that he has a dislike of foreigners (those not from the area near Hommlet). He suggests you talk to his son Elmo, who can often be found at the Inn. His other son, Otis, took service with another man who came asking questions about the Temple. He hasn’t been seen since.
> 
> Jebediah can’t really tell if the man knows more than he says or not. Jebediah gets the feeling that the man is not pleased to talk with him, and that there is a definite dislike on the captain’s part.
> [/sblock]
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> 
> I will try to get a post put together tonight concerning all that you learned from Burne.
> 
> `



Thanks for that, you're shiny (I been watching to much Firefly I guess  )


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, you're shiny (I been watching to much Firefly I guess  )




One of my all-time favorite shows. 




			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Rhun: I don't suppose you have any of the information Jebediah learn't through his question the locals, all I can remember is that he was warned not to trust the traders and that one of the local farmers seemed a bit suspect, and finally he would have pumped the Wizard Lord for any and all info regarding the Temple, symbols , it's members, clothing they wore etc.[/size]





For Jebediah:

[sblock]
Concerning symbols, Jebediah is told that each type of elemental evil has a symbol associated with it: Square for Water, triangle for Earth, circle for Air, and two squares laid over one another to form a sort of eight-pointed star for Fire. 

Generally, followers of Elemental Earth wore brown, followers of Fire wore red, Water wore green and Air wore gray. Additionally, some followers did not follow any particular elemental evil, and simply pledge their loyalty to the quadrate system...these types generally dressed in garments of black coloration. 

Additionally, the Lord Wizard Burne said he would do some research to try and find some more information that would be of use to Jebediah. He asked Jebediah to check back with him in a few days.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> One of my all-time favorite shows.



Mine too I really like the humour, it's a shame it's been cancelled


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> For Jebediah:
> [sblock]
> Concerning symbols, Jebediah is told that each type of elemental evil has a symbol associated with it: Square for Water, triangle for Earth, circle for Air, and two squares laid over one another to form a sort of eight-pointed star for Fire.
> 
> Generally, followers of Elemental Earth wore brown, followers of Fire wore red, Water wore green and Air wore gray. Additionally, some followers did not follow any particular elemental evil, and simply pledge their loyalty to the quadrate system...these types generally dressed in garments of black coloration.
> 
> Additionally, the Lord Wizard Burne said he would do some research to try and find some more information that would be of use to Jebediah. He asked Jebediah to check back with him in a few days.
> [/sblock]



Thanks for that /i'll add it to my character sheet when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Mine too I really like the humour, it's a shame it's been cancelled




Would be cool if they decided to start it up again, though I doubt it.  Still, I believe it has gotten WAY more attention after it was cancelled than while it was playing or even beforehand.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Would be cool if they decided to start it up again, though I doubt it.  Still, I believe it has gotten WAY more attention after it was cancelled than while it was playing or even beforehand.



I just finished watching the last episode 'Objects in Space' that bounty hunter was way too cool, All in all it was a fantastic last episode.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I just finished watching the last episode 'Objects in Space' that bounty hunter was way too cool, All in all it was a fantastic last episode.





Absolutely. Of course, I thought every episode was fantastic. I've probably watched them many more time than I should.  Have you watched the movie Serenity, yet? A little bit different feel from the series (part of trying to make it make sense to those who hadn't seen the series, I guess), but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Of course, I thought every episode was fantastic. I've probably watched them many more time than I should.  Have you watched the movie Serenity, yet? A little bit different feel from the series (part of trying to make it make sense to those who hadn't seen the series, I guess), but I really enjoyed it.



It's funny I saw the movie and loved the oddball quirky humour (describes me to a T) and loved it, so I downloaded the episodes and watched them and loved it as well.

But now I'm mad yet another great Scir Fi show has been cancelled (Enterprise, Threshold etc) way before it should have been


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> But now I'm mad yet another great Scir Fi show has been cancelled (Enterprise, Threshold etc) way before it should have been





I'm not such a big fan of Enterprise, though I am a huge fan of every other incarnation of Star Trek. I think my problem with Enterprise is that they 'rewrote' (for lack of a better term) too much of the timeline in an effort to make the show work.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm not such a big fan of Enterprise, though I am a huge fan of every other incarnation of Star Trek. I think my problem with Enterprise is that they 'rewrote' (for lack of a better term) too much of the timeline in an effort to make the show work.



Obviously your talking about how they changed the Vulcans culture so that they were different in outlook from those in Spocks time.

This is true of course but this didn't worry me, especially since they covered the transgenics wars (sort of) and they also finally explained why Klingons during Captains Kirks time looked different later versions of Klingons   

But basically I enjoyed the character and the general lack of techno-babble that usually accompanies most Star Trek shows, also it was nice that the Enterprise was usually the underdog in most encounters, also seasons 3 and 4 were excellent and contained many double or triple episodes so it was nice that they could get into much more detail and depth.   

Anywho all of of the ablove is but  MHO


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm not such a big fan of Enterprise, though I am a huge fan of every other incarnation of Star Trek. I think my problem with Enterprise is that they 'rewrote' (for lack of a better term) too much of the timeline in an effort to make the show work.




Wait, even Voyager?


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, even Voyager?





Once they got Seven of Nine!


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven, the post for Jebediah's interviews are up. Let me know if you want to know anything else.


----------



## Rhun

How much is ale again?  Sorry.[/QUOTE]



Somehow I missed this...but I believe I had said ale was 5 cp per mug.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thanks.  Are we going to be coming and going from the Wench often?  If we are, would you consider maybe posting a list of prices for meals, beverage, stabling, baths (if available), and costs of rooms, perhaps in an easily accessible location (like the OP of either our OOC or the IC thread)?  I'm fairly forgetful about these kinds of things and find, too, that it sometimes slows down play to have to wait for a reply before continuing on with something else in the game.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Are we going to be coming and going from the Wench often?  If we are, would you consider maybe posting a list of prices for meals, beverage, stabling, baths (if available), and costs of rooms, perhaps in an easily accessible location (like the OP of either our OOC or the IC thread)?  I'm fairly forgetful about these kinds of things and find, too, that it sometimes slows down play to have to wait for a reply before continuing on with something else in the game.





I can absolutely do this, assumming that you will be using the Welcome Wench as a base of operations. Worst case scenario, I'll get this posted for you this weekend.


----------



## Rhun

Also, I have made the assumption that the two bandits taken prisoner were handed over to troops in the service of Burne and Rufus, as they are the closest thing to law enforcement that the village has. Thus, they are being held in the tower on the edge of town.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Once they got Seven of Nine!




Ah, the sex appeal in the show.  Sadly, the rest of the show was bad enough that even that didn't help it enough.

How many rooms are in the inn?  Is there a map of it anywhere?


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah, the sex appeal in the show.  Sadly, the rest of the show was bad enough that even that didn't help it enough.
> 
> How many rooms are in the inn?  Is there a map of it anywhere?






I could perhaps make a map, as I've modified the Inn to be a bit large than it is in the original adventure. I'll try and get it up this weekend. Will that work?


----------



## Dichotomy

Here's a heads up that I'll be out of town from early Saturday until late Sunday.  I'm flying to DC to sing in a big choir concert.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> I could perhaps make a map, as I've modified the Inn to be a bit large than it is in the original adventure. I'll try and get it up this weekend. Will that work?




That's fine, although I suppose if there's a battle there, you'd be posting it anyway.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I've been out of the loop since Friday last week but have posted in our in-game thread and am now ready to resume daily M-F posting again.  Ye olde husband just went away on a deployment so we were enjoying time together and wrapping up odds and ends of family business before he departed.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I've been out of the loop since Friday last week but have posted in our in-game thread and am now ready to resume daily M-F posting again.  Ye olde husband just went away on a deployment so we were enjoying time together and wrapping up odds and ends of family business before he departed.





Not a problem at all...hasn't been a lot going on at this point in time anyway, though I think that should pick up here shortly. I still need to post your list of the costs for services at the Inn!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

We recovered some coins from the bandits slain or overcome in the moathouse.  How do we want to divide up our loot?  I forget the coin total.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> We recovered some coins from the bandits slain or overcome in the moathouse.  How do we want to divide up our loot?  I forget the coin total.





I posted your loot and experience in the Rogue's Gallery thread.

Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162418


Looks like so far you have 19 pp, 37 gp, 60 sp, 55 cp, 2 moonstones and the magic dagger.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thanks for the link and the reminder.   For the coins and the gems, what do others want to do with them?  Save them for now?  Divide them up?  Jinx is carring the evocation dagger but at this point would probably rather have a light crossbow and some bolts.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

We can sell the moon stones to the local jeweler and then divide all the money equally, it can be played IC or OOC.
Preferably OOC, just tell us how much he give us for the 2 stones.


----------



## Voadam

My suggestion for party loot is as follows.

Equal shares for everyone at the scene involved.

Magic is considered loot at half market price (what we could sell it for) but anyone who wants a particular item can buy it from the group at that 1/2 market price instead of us selling it and people can go in loot debt in order to keep a magical item.

For instance if Jinx wanted the dagger he could keep it but it would count against his share of the current and future loot until it was paid off.

Items of general use such as healing things I suggest we count as party loot not to be sold or counted for purposes of dividing loot to be split or individually bought. Similarly if we recover a magical crown or sword or key that is needed for some prophecy or to complete a mission It should not be sold or count as a party share until we as a group are done with it and agree it is not a bad idea to dispose of it.

I prefer for buying and selling of stuff to be mostly done ooc, tracking silver pieces and haggling over small acquisitions is not the part of D&D I like the game to focus on. Figuring out mysteries, interacting with PCs and NPCs, exploring neat areas and situations, and smiting foes are the parts I enjoy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sounds good to me, Voadam, although points like identifying items and appraising items might want to be mentioned in-game [speaking of which, we don't know how much the gems are worth...]

Rhun, are you keeping track of all the XP in the Rogue's Gallery, or just the latest encounter?  Probably should make note of my XP either way I guess...


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Rhun, are you keeping track of all the XP in the Rogue's Gallery, or just the latest encounter?  Probably should make note of my XP either way I guess...





I'll be keeping track of all of the XP in the Rogue's Gallery as you earn it. I'll post it by encounter/challenge/whatever, and post the total earned thus far as well so you can keep you character sheets updated as you want.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'm fine with however everyone wishes to divide up loot but will also toss out there that I wouldn't have a problem simply giving items or recovered treasure to certain characters without making them pay for it out of current or future loot allotments.  If we found a +2 greatsword, for example, I should think it would go to someone like Zirat or Sir Merrick, free of charge...because they could make the best use of it.  But, again, neither do I have a problem with whomever receives said item paying the group for it.  Perhaps the others will weigh in on this issue so that we can reach a consensus.

That said, Jinx is a dagger-wielder but right now I'm looking more for a ranged weapon for him with better distance and power; thus, his desire to obtain a light crossbow.  Someone like Derren may make good use of the dagger we found.


----------



## Rhun

FYI, guys...because of the way this adventure is set-up, you may end up using a lot of what you find. Hommlet is far too small to buy most magical items, or to have such items available for sale. I realize it doesn't really mesh well with how 3.X D&D works, but in the original adventure, the characters were supposed to be poorly equipped.

You could take some time from adventuring to travel back to Verbobonc to sell/purchase items, though. Verbobonc is a much larger community.

Also, I am the type of DM that tends to tailor loot found toward my PCs, so CB's suggestion may have some merit.


----------



## Rhun

Added a partial price list for the Inn of the Welcome Wench to the first post of this thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thank you for a very fine gaming experience.  I'm sorry, but something totally unrelated to this particular game has made it untenable for me to continue playing (or DMing, for that matter) on this or any other website.  My apologies for my sudden withdrawl.


----------



## Rhun

Sorry to see you go, CB! I really liked Jinx.


Well, it looks like the role of arcane caster in this group is just not going to stay filled. Since your group is still in Hommlet, it will be easy enough to throw up a post with Jonx leaving. I think we can move forward for now without an arcane caster, though we may want to think about getting another one for the group before you actually assault/infiltrate/investigate the ruins of the Temple itself.


----------



## Dichotomy

My apologies for my absence.  Things have been quite hectic for me.

Unfortunately, I've really only time to post to say that I am likely to be absent until the 6th or 7th.  I don't suspect that I'll have access for awhile.  Please NPC me as you see fit.


----------



## Voadam

The dots on the map are a bit too tiny for me to make out any details, did any of the bugbears provok AoOs from moving within Merrick's threatened areas? He has combat reflexes and a 10' reach weapon and with init I thought he would be in the lead.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> The dots on the map are a bit too tiny for me to make out any details, did any of the bugbears provok AoOs from moving within Merrick's threatened areas? He has combat reflexes and a 10' reach weapon and with init I thought he would be in the lead.




To be honest, I totally spaced his glaive and combat reflexes...as you can probably tell, I'm not used to PCs with reach weapons!  So you are right, Merrick should have at least been able to make AoO against two of the bugbears with his combat reflexes feat. I will update the IC thread to this effect.


----------



## Voadam

Thanks Rhun!

I'll try to include more explicit cues when I run into combat.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> fluffy goblinoid





Ha Ha! That's the first time I've ever heard a bugbear described as "fluffy." It made me laugh.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun, my spiked chain has reach of 10 ft.
You forgot to make Zirat's AoO.
and you wrought smite evil again, I used my only smite already.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rhun, my spiked chain has reach of 10 ft.
> You forgot to make Zirat's AoO.
> and you wrought smite evil again, I used my only smite already.






Yeah, I get confused sometimes! 

I'll make up for your AoO, and give you two attacks this next round. And as far as the smite evil goes, I'm not too worried about it. I kind of like the way you guys are tearing through the enemy!


----------



## Dog Moon

Owie, there goes the Wizard...

Gnome go squishy.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Owie, there goes the Wizard...
> 
> Gnome go squishy.





He was just too tempting of target.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun:
Just out of curiosity how is our group faring compared to the other group, also have you noticed any interesting differences in gameplay between the two.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Rhun:
> Just out of curiosity how is our group faring compared to the other group, also have you noticed any interesting differences in gameplay between the two.





Quite a large bit of differences, actually. They've done a lot less "investigation" then you guys have...they've not really interrogated anyone, instead they just headed straight to the moathouse. They've not had a chance to take any prisoners as of yet.

You've encountered about the same amount of creatures, but in different combats. They pushed on into the moathouse after the first encoutner with the bandits, instead of pulling back to Hommlet, and so the moathouse inhabitants didn't have time to set up a trap for them. Of course, you guys detected the initial bandits the first time around, so they were unable to ambush you. They ambushed the ALPHA group, and di some serious damage to them.

So far, Jinx has been then only death...but they've not fought the ogre, yet.


----------



## Dog Moon

Poor Jinx.  I'd feel worse for the person playing Jinx if she hadn't left shortly beforehand.

Are we going to find someone to play a Wizard or are we going to continue with just the five of us?  Personally, it doesn't matter either way to me, but I am curious.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Are we going to find someone to play a Wizard or are we going to continue with just the five of us?  Personally, it doesn't matter either way to me, but I am curious.





I'm going to leave this up to you guys. If you want me to recruit an arcane caster, just let me know...


-


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm going to leave this up to you guys. If you want me to recruit an arcane caster, just let me know...
> 
> 
> -



Lets wait and see if Jebediah survives his encounter with the Bugbear!  

BTW I'm not trying to get Jebediah killed, especially as I'm really enjoying playing him, however I've decided that he's a bit on the reckless side, especially when it comes to accomplishing his mission.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Lets wait and see if Jebediah survives his encounter with the Bugbear!




Good luck!

Is this supposed to mean that if you die yer playing a Wizard?


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Good luck!
> 
> Is this supposed to mean that if you die yer playing a Wizard?



Lets cross that bridge when we get to it, I certainly don't want to 'jinx'    my character with misfortune.

That raises a serious question, who jinxed Jinx?


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Lets cross that bridge when we get to it, I certainly don't want to 'jinx'    my character with misfortune.
> 
> That raises a serious question, who jinxed Jinx?




Hehe.  Sorry bout that.  

I think Jinx was jinxed when she had to leave the game.  Think about it: leaves and then the first battle Jinx dies.  Eh?  EH?


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Sorry bout that.
> 
> I think Jinx was jinxed when she had to leave the game.  Think about it: leaves and then the first battle Jinx dies.  Eh?  EH?





Hey now, what are you saying? I've still got two abandoned PCs in the ALPHA game that I'm NPCing...although, it would make my life a lot easier if an ogre squished them, too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey now, what are you saying? I've still got two abandoned PCs in the ALPHA game that I'm NPCing...although, it would make my life a lot easier if an ogre squished them, too.




Guess we're not the only game who's suffered some losses.  I was wondering how the other game was faring.

Could be worse though.  In one game, we had gone through the initial 'PC choosing' process where we waited to see who was going to be chosen.  Then, the four of us made our characters.  We finished and were ready to go, but then the DM left us.   :\


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Guess we're not the only game who's suffered some losses.  I was wondering how the other game was faring.
> 
> Could be worse though.  In one game, we had gone through the initial 'PC choosing' process where we waited to see who was going to be chosen.  Then, the four of us made our characters.  We finished and were ready to go, but then the DM left us.   :\



So far Jebediah's heroics are going poorly, hopefully he'll buy enough time to allow the others to break in   

Also Rhun feel free to fudge any dice rolls in Jebs favour, thanks


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Could be worse though.  In one game, we had gone through the initial 'PC choosing' process where we waited to see who was going to be chosen.  Then, the four of us made our characters.  We finished and were ready to go, but then the DM left us.   :\





I've had at least three or four games that I was really enjoying die here on EN World because the DM abandoned them. Really disappointing. I promise to do my best not to ever abandon my games.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Also Rhun feel free to fudge any dice rolls in Jebs favour, thanks





The bugbear is more worried about escape then anything else, so worst case scenario (unless there is a crit involved) he will leave Jeb unconscious on the floor! No time for the coup! 


Besides, it could be worse. He could have a couple hundred angry orcs after him!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I Played and enjoyed a game That the DM was the player who played Jinx, (Canadian Bacon), she is good and creative DM, unfortunately she fled from the forums on personal issues.
Rhun – I enjoy your game, it's unfortunate that you couldn't join my Greyhawk game 

As for a wizard, we can always find a captive agent somewhere in the moathouse or in the temple.


----------



## Rhun

It strikes me that Jebediah is actually stronger than a wizard, at least at these low levels. Those energy rays he throws around are pretty nice! Of course, I've always found Wizards to be underpowered at low levels, but they more than make up for it if they survive to higher levels.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> It strikes me that Jebediah is actually stronger than a wizard, at least at these low levels. Those energy rays he throws around are pretty nice! Of course, I've always found Wizards to be underpowered at low levels, but they more than make up for it if they survive to higher levels.



As this is my first time playing a Psion I was surprised about this as well, because Jebediah has 11 power points he can do the equivalent of 11d6 damage per day.  

However I believe that the Wizard has better free scale-abilty than the Psion, since a Psion has to pay for every extra die of damage he does, unlike a Wizard who can cast a 20d6 fireball and only use up a 3rd level slot.

The funny thing about Jebediah though, is I didn't design him with combat in mind, since he's a Telepath most of his powers will be around charming, dominating, and reading minds.  I almost didn't take Energy Ray as a power at all, but I figured that it is always good to have at least one attacking power, boy am I glad I made that decision.

Regarding Jebediah rushing head-long into the room with the crazed Bugbear, I figured that he'd be more interested in survival than in finishing off the annoying human, also I had hoped that our _nice_ DM would allow me to block the door with Jeb's frail body, how wrong was I  

Overall Jeb mearly hoped to slow the Bugbear down enough, to enable his friends to finish him off, saying that I've really enjoyed the suspense of Jeb's rash decision. 

The funny thing would be for the group to finally burst the door with a cocky looking Jebediah standing over his defeated opponent, smiling smugly.  In reality though it's more likely that the group will find a very battered embarrassed looking Jebediah slumped on the floor.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> The funny thing would be for the group to finally burst the door with a cocky looking Jebediah standing over his defeated opponent, smiling smugly.  In reality though it's more likely that the group will find a very battered embarrassed looking Jebediah slumped on the floor.





LOL...looks like you got a combination of both!


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> LOL...looks like you got a combination of both!



That would have to be one of the most memorable near-death encounters I've every had with a character, I've been fidgeting all morning waiting to find out the fate of Jebediah.

Naturally I'll have to carry on this trend with other reckless actions.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm going to leave this up to you guys. If you want me to recruit an arcane caster, just let me know...
> 
> 
> -




I don't feel the need. I consider psions and wizards to be the same niche anyways so Krane does a good job as both a face man and a blaster for the party.

We've got:
Aeron for healing
Deren for scouting
Merrick and Zirat for tank melee
Krane for social and blasting

I'd say we are fine as a group.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sweet.  Following the trail of blood led to a secret door.  From now on, Deren is going to follow trails of blood.  If there isn't one to be found, everybody has to get together to create one.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sweet.  Following the trail of blood led to a secret door.  From now on, Deren is going to follow trails of blood.  If there isn't one to be found, everybody has to get together to create one.





Good 'ol AD&D adventures...secret doors all over the place for no apparent reason!


----------



## Voadam

My original group (when I ran this in the 80s) did not find the secret door until they had cleared out most of the first level and had left and come back multiple times. It was the two drow PCs coming back alone, IIRC specifically for the torture implements, who picked it up with their elf detection.


----------



## Rhun

So, continue exploring this section of the lower levels, or take the secret shaft down lower? Let me know what you guys want to do, and I will update the IC thread.


----------



## Rhun

Just an FYI guys, it may be this weekend before I get the next IC post up. It takes some time to put together the map and posts for combat, and work has been extrememly busy lately. 

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Voadam

I completely forgot I was carrying javelins. Lord Krane should feel free to come grab and use one if he wants.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I completely forgot I was carrying javelins. Lord Krane should feel free to come grab and use one if he wants.





So does Merrick want to try throwing a javelin through the smoke blocking his sight? Or just continue with the readied action?


----------



## Voadam

If the smoke obscures all targets then he will keep with the readied action and commands for surrender. He wouldn't want to kill someone who threw down their arms and was trying to surrender.


----------



## Voadam

Do you guys think letting them flee the region is acceptable or should we only accept the options of full surrender or fighting?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you guys think letting them flee the region is acceptable or should we only accept the options of full surrender or fighting?



Zirat don't cares, although in the ring, nobody stays alive, unless the champion choose to


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren would say full surrender or fighting because he would be too worried about them fleeing and then later turning around and stabbing the group in the back.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron would, as anyone would probably guess, be willing to show the enemy great mercy.  However, he is not nearly as adamant that others follow the same choices that he would.  In short, most of the party probably knows that Aeron would be inclined to let them go, but that he would not argue with the others if they chose not to let them go.


----------



## Dichotomy

I am moving tomorrow.  It may be a couple of days before I'm able to get internet access again.  Please feel free to NPC me as needed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> I am moving tomorrow.  It may be a couple of days before I'm able to get internet access again.  Please feel free to NPC me as needed.




Creepy.  Deja vu.    Took me a moment to realize that we're both in two pbp games together.


----------



## Rhun

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am back from travelling and I'm almost caught up here at work, so I should be able to get back to a fairly regular posting schedule...Thanks for all the patience!


----------



## Dog Moon

*blink, blink*

You were traveling?

Go anywhere fun?


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *blink, blink*
> 
> You were traveling?
> 
> Go anywhere fun?





Lake Arrowhead, California and Las Vegas, Nevada. So, I suppose you could say that was fun. 

And now that I'm back I seem to be having a bunch of computer problems, so I am trying to get that solved now. Errr!!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Lake Arrowhead, California and Las Vegas, Nevada. So, I suppose you could say that was fun.
> 
> And now that I'm back I seem to be having a bunch of computer problems, so I am trying to get that solved now. Errr!!




never been in the U.S ...yet
but sound like good places to be.
I prefer Europe, Africa and the far east.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> never been in the U.S ...yet
> but sound like good places to be.
> I prefer Europe, Africa and the far east.





I've never been to Europe, Africa or the Far East, though someday I'd like to.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heck, I'm barely able to make it out of Minneapolis and Saint Paul, let alone out of the state let alone out of the country!

Someday, someday, hopefully I'll be able to travel SOMEWHERE.  I'm not even sure I care where [within reason] as long as I'm traveling with someone.  I dislike going anywhere by myself.  Not as enjoyable for me without someone the share the experience with.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

But you can find companions on the web, this is what we Israelis do if we want to travel alone, let's say to South America.
There are forums and places where you can ask and search people who travel to where you want, and you meet a lot of people during the trip, it's fun.

I've been in many countries in Europe including isolated Iceland, I've been in Kenya, Tanzania, Zanzibar and I'm going to travel to Thailand soon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> There are forums and places where you can ask and search people who travel to where you want, and you meet a lot of people during the trip, it's fun.




Huh, that sounds kind of neat.

I know a person in Canada that I've met on EnWorld.  Might go up there and have fun sometime.  That'll be the closest I will have done to that.


----------



## Voadam

We are out of psion and most clerical magic. It sounds like the master is around the corridor with more guards. Do we want to pull back now while the six of us still stand and return fully loaded with magic and healing capabilities the next day or press on and hope to end it all now with no room for error?

I was figuring after the courtyard battle we'd leave after the next fight where any of us were wounded, but we've done remarkably well so far on this foray.

Since we still have ghouls behind us in addition to the BBEG and multiple minions in front of us I'm actually leaning towards strategic withdrawal having bloodied them severely.


----------



## Dichotomy

Well, both myself and Aeron would find a strategic retreat wise.  Aeron has virtually no healing left.

I would like to note, however, that we really have nothing to worry about as far as undead.  Aeron can turn amazingly well, and he still hasn't used his greater turning for the day.


----------



## Rhun

Well, just let me know what you all decide, and we can proceed from there...


----------



## Voadam

Sorry about the dithering from the bold champion of good. Time for action


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*


----------



## Voadam

If we need an arcane replacement the tower of Burne and Rufus might have an apprentice they can send with us.

If Lord Krane stayed here to continue interrogations as an NPC a new PC apprentic of the local mage lord assigned to aid us would fit right in with the storyline.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> If we need an arcane replacement the tower of Burne and Rufus might have an apprentice they can send with us.




Wow, what an excellent suggestion. Nice work, Voadam...the thought had never occurred to me!!!



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> If Lord Krane stayed here to continue interrogations as an NPC a new PC apprentic of the local mage lord assigned to aid us would fit right in with the storyline.




I like this as well, and was thinking of doing exactly this, since I have no idea if/when Lord_Raven will be coming back.


So, with that said, I'll be opening up recruitment for an arcane caster here shortly.


----------



## Rhun

We are seeking an arcane caster to join our current band of heroes...


*Character Creation:*
3.5 edition rules
37 point buy for ability scores (I like my heroes heroic)
2nd level, 2840 experience points (verge of 3rd level)
Class: Preferably wizard, or other prepared arcane caster...see background below.
Max HP at first level; Average +1 thereafter
No evil alignments
PHB, DMG, MMI, MMII, MMIII, EPH, CW, CA, CAv and CD; also, if it is in the SRD then I am probably okay with it.  
1200 gp wealth limit
Campaign world: Greyhawk, circa 579 CY (10 years after the Battle of Emridy Meadows)
Full Greyhawk Pantheon 

Character concepts must be accompanied by a character background. If you are unfamiliar with Greyhawk, feel free to ask any questions. Also include description of the character. Please don’t roll for height and weight; use realistic values that fit the character. A 6’4” tall human male with Str 18 is going to weigh 300 lbs, not 180. This is a huge pet peeve of mine. 

If you choose to play a character of a non-standard race, be aware that your character may suffer from prejudice and mistreatment from the common folk, since most in the area of the adventure have suffered at the hands of humanoids and such.

As far as backgrounds go, for this arcane caster, I would prefer a Wizard or other "Prepared" spell caster. I would like your recent background to include serving as an apprentice for "Lord" Burne of Hommlet. Burne is ex-adventurer who retired to Hommlet with his warrior companion Rufus, and who have built a stone tower on the village's edge.

If you need more details on the background, just let me know. Other than the recent history part, you can make your background whatever you wish. This will just allow for easy placement into the game.


Also, someone that can post once per day (during the weekdays) is highly prefrerred.


----------



## Rhun

Current players...you may want to discuss dividing the loot you've discovered thus far, before we add a new character to the mix. Just a thought, of course.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Hello! Here's a wizard concept I'd like to try. Let me know if this will work in your campaign; I'm willing to tweak him if necessary.

Ciaran apCallain
Human (Flan) Storm  Wizard 2
True Neutral

Str 10
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 18
Wis 12
Cha 11

BAB +1     AC 12 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 10)     HP 11

Fort +2     Ref +2    Will +4

Languages: Common, Flan, Old Oeridian, Giant, Auran

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Animal Affinity, Skill Focus (Concentration)

Skills:
Concentration +10 (+2 Con, 5 ranks, +3 SF)
Craft (Alchemy) +6 (+4 Int, 2 ranks)
Handle Animal +4 (0 Cha, 2 ranks, +2 AA)
Knowledge (Arcana) +9 (+4 Int, 5 ranks)
Knowledge (Geography) +9 (+4 Int, 5 ranks)
Knowledge (Nature) +9 (+4 Int, 5 ranks)
Ride +6 (+2 Dex, 2 ranks, +2 AA)
Spellcraft +11 (+4 Int, 5 ranks, +2 synergy)

Spellbook:
Level 0: All
Level 1: Color Spray, Identify, Jump, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Obscuring Mist, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Shocking Grasp

Typical Spells Prepared:
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Mage Armor

Animals:
Galliard, Hawk Familiar (100 gp)
Encraidd, Heavy Warhorse (400 gp)

Equipment:
Military Saddle (20 gp)
Bit and Bridle (2 gp)
Saddle Bags (4 gp)
Studded Leather Barding (100 gp)
Spell Component Pouch (5 gp)
Spellbook (15 gp)
Scroll of Identify (125 gp, bought)
Scrolls, Crafted: (total 50 gp, 4 xp, Level 1 caster)
   Mage Armor, Shield, Jump, Color Spray
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2 (100 gp)
Oil of Shillelagh x2 (100 gp)
Club
Light Crossbow (35 gp)
20 Crossbow Bolts (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Winter Blanket (5 sp)
6 Scroll Cases (6 gp)
Ink and Inkpen (8 gp and 1 sp)
10 sheets parchment (2 gp)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
Signal Whistle (8 sp)
Sunrod x5 (10 gp)
Thunderstone x2 (60 gp)
Traveler's Outfit

23 gp, 5 sp, 50 gp moonstone

Ciaran apCallain is one of the native Flan, hailing from Tenh. Trained for a nomadic existence by his tribe, he was ready to become a hunter on horseback. Then, his gift for magic surfaced. He was quickly banished from his tribe and deemed unlucky, for "a storm brewed inside him, and nothing good would follow," the tribe's wise woman proclaimed. As he left, the forces of Iuz overran his tribe.

Ciaran wandered for a time, despairing that he was cursed, and fearing what the "storm" meant. Nothing good came from the Flan studying magic, he was told. Over time during his travels, though, he witnessed good men perform bad deeds, and bad people perform acts of kindness. He decided that his own choices will bring about good or evil, and that it is not up to just the gods. With this philosophy, he was ready to study magic in earnest when he found himself in Hommlet. There, he worked as a stablehand as he practiced the arcane arts.

Ciaran is typical for the Flan, with black, curly hair, swarthy skin, and a compact body. He stands only about 5' 7" and weighs 150 lbs. He still dresses in the traditional fringed leathers of his homeland, and wears warpaint when he expects a significant battle during the day.  He has adopted the Thunderbird as his totem, and prays to Beory for guidance.


----------



## Rhun

Hey IVV,

Thanks for the submission. I like the character. The slot is yours.

To give you a little background:

The group has only recently come to Hommlet to investigate the rumors of evil returning to the area. They went to explore the ruins of the nearby moathouse, and found it infested with bandits and other unsavory sorts. They've wiped most of the opponents out, but pulled back before engaging "The Master."

As the party's wizard was killed by an ogre's club, and their psion is going to remain in the village to conduct research (the character's player is MIA, though we hope he returns), Lord Burne has opted to send his apprentice (you) along with the group to provide magical aid.

I'll write this into the story-line, probably on Monday when I have better access...


----------



## Rhun

*InVinoVeritis:*

You're character is accepted, and you've been introduced in the IC thread. Please fee free to begin posting, and don't forget about adding your PC to the Rogue's Gallery.

Thanks!

Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162418
IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162677


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Thanks for letting me join the fun! The character's up.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me join the fun! The character's up.





Just an FYI, we are sort of in a slow-posting period right now. Strahd is gone until the 22nd or so, Voadam just got back, and Dichotomy and DogMoon haven't been posting a lot lately. Lord_Raven has had to take a hiatus from posting. Hopefully, we will be getting back to the action and such soon, though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sorry.  My internet access is kinda choppy atm.  I'll try to find more time to post.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry.  My internet access is kinda choppy atm.  I'll try to find more time to post.




No problem, Dog Moon. Stuff happens!


----------



## Rhun

So, it looks like the reformed group will be:

Aeron, Cleric 2
Zirat, Paladin 1/Fighter 1
Sir Merrick, Aasimar Fighter 1
Deren, Rogue 1/Ranger 1
Ciaran apCallain, Storm Wizard 2

With the five of you, it looks like you've got all 4 roles filled (Fighter, Cleric, Wizard, Thief), being a little heavy on the melee side of things (which is good, cause you'll need it).

Jebediah and Thomas will retire to the village to conduct research while the rest of you continue your adventures. This will allow easy reintegration when/if LordRaven returns, and provide you with a trusted NPC to whom you can turn for information should the need arise.


----------



## Voadam

I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.




Thanks for the head's up, Voadam...I'll be sure to NPC your character during that timeframe.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hi, I just returned from Thailand
I'm ready.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hi, I just returned from Thailand
> I'm ready.





Welcome back, Strahd! Glad you had a good time in Thailand!


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> So, it looks like the reformed group will be:
> 
> Aeron, Cleric 2
> Zirat, Paladin 1/Fighter 1
> Sir Merrick, Aasimar Fighter 1
> Deren, Rogue 1/Ranger 1
> Ciaran apCallain, Storm Wizard 2
> 
> With the five of you, it looks like you've got all 4 roles filled (Fighter, Cleric, Wizard, Thief), being a little heavy on the melee side of things (which is good, cause you'll need it).
> 
> Jebediah and Thomas will retire to the village to conduct research while the rest of you continue your adventures. This will allow easy reintegration when/if LordRaven returns, and provide you with a trusted NPC to whom you can turn for information should the need arise.



Sorry for the prolonged absence, if you want me I'm happy to try and pick up where I left off.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the prolonged absence, if you want me I'm happy to try and pick up where I left off.





If you want back in, that would be super...the rest of the group is near Nulb, having trailed the Master and his bandits. They are currently engaged in battle, but Jebediah and Thomas could come galloping over the hill like the cavalry...

Good to see you back, LR. You've been missed!


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> If you want back in, that would be super...the rest of the group is near Nulb, having trailed the Master and his bandits. They are currently engaged in battle, but Jebediah and Thomas could come galloping over the hill like the cavalry...
> 
> Good to see you back, LR. You've been missed!



Thanks Rhun  

I'm happy with how ever you want to play this, if you do want me to join up with the others, perhaps Jebediah and Thomas were on the way to Nulb to follow up on a lead, which was extracted from one of the prisoners.

Let me know when you want me to start posting again.


----------



## Rhun

It's up to you LR...if you want to be involved in this battle, then feel free to post. If yu'd rather meet up with the others afterward, that is fine too.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Thanks Rhun
> 
> I'm happy with how ever you want to play this, if you do want me to join up with the others, perhaps Jebediah and Thomas were on the way to Nulb to follow up on a lead, which was extracted from one of the prisoners.
> 
> Let me know when you want me to start posting again.




Help us!!! we are dying for crying out loud !!!!


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Help us!!! we are dying for crying out loud !!!!




You guys dealt with the fodder quickly enough...it is just the BBEG you've got to worry about now!


----------



## Voadam

Ooh, karma in action. When I ran ToEE the party fighter class character (a drow ranger before Drizzt) got taken out of the fight by hold person in 4 out of the 5 separate assaults they did against Lareth.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ooh, karma in action. When I ran ToEE the party fighter class character (a drow ranger before Drizzt) got taken out of the fight by hold person in 4 out of the 5 separate assaults they did against Lareth.





LOL. That's funny. Hold Person is a pretty potent spell at low levels, though. If it makes you feel any better, Lareth killed two PCs during the fight in the ALPHA game. Of course, you guys are better prepared and more rested than they were.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

YEAH !!! OMEGA team rulles !!


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> YEAH !!! OMEGA team rulles !!



Omega Supreme!   

If we managed to take out an Ogre a Bugbear and skads of sundry bandits (including some  Gnolls) I'm sure we'll eventually triumph   

Anywho Jebediah and his trusty manservant Thomas, have arrived to save the day (again)


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better, Lareth killed two PCs during the fight in the ALPHA game.




In our defense he actually killed two *N*PCs. (due to player attrition)


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> In our defense he actually killed two *N*PCs. (due to player attrition)




Hafrogman does have a valid point.  However, if those two PC/NPCs hadn't been there for cannon fodder, who knows...I seem to remember Ragnok was down to negatives on hit points, too.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hafrogman does have a valid point.  However, if those two PC/NPCs hadn't been there for cannon fodder, who knows...I seem to remember Ragnok was down to negatives on hit points, too.



Bump.

We're waiting on Dog Moon and InVinoVeritas to post in the IC thread. hopefully this will be done soon, so that Jebediah and Thomas can save the day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Bump.
> 
> We're waiting on Dog Moon and InVinoVeritas to post in the IC thread. hopefully this will be done soon, so that Jebediah and Thomas can save the day.




Sorry!  I posted.  Was a round behind...


----------



## Rhun

I'll have a new IC post up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'll have a new IC post up either tonight or tomorrow.



*dances for joy* Yay


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Posting now! Just a little slow with the holidays, that's all. Sorry!


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Posting now! Just a little slow with the holidays, that's all. Sorry!




Thanks, IVV...I'll have the new post up this evening.


----------



## Voadam

Just making sure its clear that Merrick is doing full round actions to get new saving throws.

"The subject becomes paralyzed and freezes in place. It is aware and breathes normally but cannot take any actions, even speech. Each round on its turn, the subject may attempt a new saving throw to end the effect. (This is a full-round action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.)"


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Just making sure its clear that Merrick is doing full round actions to get new saving throws.
> 
> "The subject becomes paralyzed and freezes in place. It is aware and breathes normally but cannot take any actions, even speech. Each round on its turn, the subject may attempt a new saving throw to end the effect. (This is a full-round action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.)"





Yeah, I had it...I just forgot to add your save into the round 4 post. Sorry.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Jinx's equipment Zirat saved.*

IVV - Zirat gave Ciaran the Jinx's spellbook, rught ??
Dog moon - I hope I'll not forget, but Zirat will give Deren the magic dagger Jinx found in the first battle in the moathouse, so you can write it in your sheet.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> IVV - Zirat gave Ciaran the Jinx's spellbook, rught ??
> Dog moon - I hope I'll not forget, but Zirat will give Deren the magic dagger Jinx found in the first battle in the moathouse, so you can write it in your sheet.





I believe you did give Jinx's spellbook to Ciaran. I seem to recall an IC post of that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> IVV - Zirat gave Ciaran the Jinx's spellbook, rught ??
> Dog moon - I hope I'll not forget, but Zirat will give Deren the magic dagger Jinx found in the first battle in the moathouse, so you can write it in your sheet.




K.  And yeah, you did already give him the book.


----------



## Rhun

Dagger+1...it ain't much, but its magic. 

You guys should probably start working on leveling up your PCs, too. I am positive that after this battle you will have enough XPs to put you into 3rd level territory.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Dagger+1...it ain't much, but its magic.
> 
> You guys should probably start working on leveling up your PCs, too. I am positive that after this battle you will have enough XPs to put you into 3rd level territory.




Woohoo!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Yes, I got the spellbook, thanks!

Also, thanks for just giving me the action last round.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Dagger+1...it ain't much, but its magic.
> 
> You guys should probably start working on leveling up your PCs, too. I am positive that after this battle you will have enough XPs to put you into 3rd level territory.



Cool. I've alomost finished updating Jebediah to 3rd level, but I can't remember how you're handling HP's.

Thanks


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Cool. I've alomost finished updating Jebediah to 3rd level, but I can't remember how you're handling HP's.





Average, round up. So:

d4 = 3 hp/lvl
d6 = 4 hp/lvl
d8 = 5 hp/lvl
d10 = 6 hp/lvl
d12 = 7 hp/lvl


----------



## Voadam

What sources are available for fighter feats? I'm thinking of powerful charge, hold the line, and improved initiative.

Level 2 here I come.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> What sources are available for fighter feats? I'm thinking of powerful charge, hold the line, and improved initiative.
> 
> Level 2 here I come.





Core books plus Complete Warrior, Complete Adventurer, Complete Divine, and Complete Arcane. Also, the Expanded Psionics Handbook.

If you want to use something from a source I don't have, just run it by me and I will probably okay it.


----------



## Rhun

*Experience Points*

Not only did you all level-up, but you should now be well on your way to level 4.


825 XPs for each PC, 413 XPs for Thomas.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Leveled up as A paladin of Kord - Paladin 2/Fighter 1


----------



## Rhun

I will get your loot from the Master battle posted tonight, I think.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Not only did you all level-up, but you should now be well on your way to level 4.
> 
> 
> 825 XPs for each PC, 413 XPs for Thomas.



I have levelled up Jebediah to a level 3 Psion.

In 3 more levels he finally gets to take a level in Thrallherd.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I have levelled up Jebediah to a level 3 Psion.
> 
> In 3 more levels he finally gets to take a level in Thrallherd.




Excellent. I did notice you gave him 1000 more Xps then he really shoud have, though!


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Excellent. I did notice you gave him 1000 more Xps then he really shoud have, though!



What do you mean! he deserves it.  

I'll change it accordingly.


----------



## Rhun

Looks likes everyone has updated their PCs except for Dog Moon. Each PC should have 3665 XPs.


Also, IVV: Please add the spells charm person, color spray, disguise self, grease, and comprehend languages to Ciaran's char sheet, as these were spells that were in Jinx's spellbook.


----------



## Rhun

I also just noticed that nobody ever laid claim to the Mitral Shirt you found in the moathouse a while back...I would think that either Deren or Jebediah would benefit from wearing that particular item.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> I also just noticed that nobody ever laid claim to the Mitral Shirt you found in the moathouse a while back...I would think that either Deren or Jebediah would benefit from wearing that particular item.




How much would it cost to have that resized?  Any idea?  If it can't be, then Deren wouldn't want it because it's unlikely to be small.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Looks likes everyone has updated their PCs except for Dog Moon. Each PC should have 3665 XPs.




Sorry.  Halfling Paragon from UA was okay, right?  Just double-checking, but I thought you okayed it when I first asked during character creation.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Halfling Paragon from UA was okay, right?  Just double-checking, but I thought you okayed it when I first asked during character creation.




Yes, I am good with the halfling paragon. 

Edit: Reading over the halfling paragon again, I actually really like it for Deren. He'll be pretty deadly with his thrown daggers...


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How much would it cost to have that resized?  Any idea?  If it can't be, then Deren wouldn't want it because it's unlikely to be small.





Well, it is 200-800 gold to resize a suit of full plate, and I wouldn't think a mithral shirt would require that much of an expenditure. If you could find an armorsmith, I'd say you could resize it for 110 gold (10% of the overall value...I think that sounds pretty fair).


----------



## Dichotomy

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Sorry if posting it this way takes the fun out of trying to divine what everything is and worth, but I've found that in PbP it works best just to post it so you guys can split it up in the OOC thread.*



Aeron would be quite happy to have one of the suits of plate, though he will defer to the frontliners regarding the magic suit.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, it is 200-800 gold to resize a suit of full plate, and I wouldn't think a mithral shirt would require that much of an expenditure. If you could find an armorsmith, I'd say you could resize it for 110 gold (10% of the overall value...I think that sounds pretty fair).




Ah, cool.  Will have to try doing that when I get to Nulb then.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, IVV: Please add the spells charm person, color spray, disguise self, grease, and comprehend languages to Ciaran's char sheet, as these were spells that were in Jinx's spellbook.




Cool, no rolls to understand, costs for writing in the book, etc.? Sweet! Consider them added!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Loot*

Zirat will gladly take one of the Plate suits, as I presume the other one will go to Sir Merrick.
As for the heavy mace - I think Aeron is the one should take it.
We can sell all the jewels and buy wands of Healing, potions and MW items for the rest.
Pay for the resize of the Mithral chain shirt for Deren and upgrade the armor for Aeron.

As for the bastered Sword ... Sir Merrick ??


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Cool, no rolls to understand, costs for writing in the book, etc.? Sweet! Consider them added!





No, don't worry about it. At least not at this point in the game.


----------



## Voadam

Merrick will want to eventually enchant his own masterwork breastplate with its two special material armor spikes instead of taking the full plate. Merrick has endurance to be able to camp in medium armor without penalties which may come up if we do more than a day foray ending back at hommlette. It will be a while before he could afford mithril full plate, so I think enchanting the breastplate is the way to go for sir Merrick for now.


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> As for the bastered Sword ... Sir Merrick ??




I've got a masterwork glaive which gives me reach AoOs that go well with my combat reflexes. Even when caught flat footed I therefore get in a strike with the glaive.

I'm happy to sell the sword for cash.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Merrick will want to eventually enchant his own masterwork breastplate with its two special material armor spikes instead of taking the full plate.





Not a problem...Lord Burne can always be counted on to enchant armor and weapons for your group, considering you are helping Hommlet out and that Jebediah has made nice with him. Standard fees apply, of course (so 1000 gold to add a +1 enchantment to it). 

So this means the Full Plate +1 can go to Zirat, and the MW Full Plate can go to Aeron. The mithril chain shirt to Deren.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Full plate +1 ... Thanks.
As for the sword, if no one want's it, we'll sell it.
MW full plate and Mace +1 to Aeron I guess.

And As I suggested, we'll sell the jewels to buy Deren, Merrick and the others what they want.


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> And As I suggested, we'll sell the jewels to buy Deren, Merrick and the others what they want.




Well, I'm getting the mithril chainshit, which is still worth a decent amount.

Edit:  And I have the +1 dagger.


----------



## Rhun

By my calculations, and not counting the items thus far distributed, that leaves you with about 5757 gp in other items. 


Deren has received 2826gp in items
Zirat has received 1325gp in items
Aeron has received 1981gp in items


Just let me know if you want to sell some of the remaining items and spend it before you head to Nulb. Standard charges and time apply, so if Merrick wants his armor upgraded to +1 it will be 1000gp and 1 day for Burne to do it.

Other magic items may or may not be available in Hommlet, at my discretion.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, Deren is now leveled up.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, Deren is now leveled up.





Excellent. Except he should have 18 hp.

6 (1st level) + 5 (d8) + 4 (d6) + 3 (con) = 18


And oh, I forgot about the cloak you had found until I just looked at your charsheet. Since I've decided to just reveal things, it is a _cloak of Elvenkind._ Looks like Deren is going to be most excellent at hiding.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Excellent. Except he should have 18 hp.
> 
> 6 (1st level) + 5 (d8) + 4 (d6) + 3 (con) = 18
> 
> 
> And oh, I forgot about the cloak you had found until I just looked at your charsheet. Since I've decided to just reveal things, it is a _cloak of Elvenkind._ Looks like Deren is going to be most excellent at hiding.




Oh, cool.  Wow, magical cloak found in a heap of crappy furs and whatnot.  I bet that Ogre didn't realize what he was sleeping on.

Oh.  I was thinking that d6 gave me 3 hp and not 4.  K, I'll make sure to change that.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

How much time do we have in Hommlet? Would I have enough time to scribe more scrolls or add new spells to my spellbook?


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> How much time do we have in Hommlet? Would I have enough time to scribe more scrolls or add new spells to my spellbook?





I'm guessing you are going to spend at least a day there. It will take that long for the blacksmith to adjust Deren's and Aeron's new armor. Jebediah will want to interrogate the new prisoners as well. 

So, it is really up to your companions but a day or two sounds reasonable.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Okay, 1-2 days. Great!

Now, how much was my share of the loot? And, would there be any spells available in a library in Hommlet?


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Okay, 1-2 days. Great!
> 
> Now, how much was my share of the loot? And, would there be any spells available in a library in Hommlet?





Good question...loot distribution is kind of up to your group.  There is no library in Hommlet, but Burne the Mage (and your mentor) would probably have some spells.


----------



## Rhun

So, speaking of loot distribution, what do you guys want to do? Ciaran wasn't with you until the battle with the Master, and Jinx died, and Thomas is a hireling of sorts...

So???


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> So???




Deren calls dibs on everything.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Deren calls dibs on everything.






Well, since nobody else is arguing...


----------



## Dichotomy

Well, by my calculations, we've accumulated 11,115.35 gp of wealth so far (please check that if you have any inclination).  Divided by 6 (for our 6 "real" party members) is 1,852.56 (rounded) each.  That does not account for either Thomas or Ciaran's late arrival.

Given the distribution to which we've tentatively agreed:
Deren has 2,826 gp of loot (cloak, dagger +1, mithral shirt)
Aeron has 1,981 gp (mwk plate and hvy mace +1)
Zirat has 1,325 gp (plate +1)

In addition, Deren needs 110 gp to resize his armor and Aeron needs 165.  However, Deren should be able to get 87.5 gp (175/2) for selling his armor, and Aeron should be able to get 300 gp (600/2) for selling his.  So, Deren needs to add 87.5 to his total loot (2913.5 total), and Aeron can subtract 135 (1846 total).  Assuming that Deren pulls his resizing expense out of the total loot, and Aeron puts his surplus from selling back in, that makes the total loot found unchanged.

So, the total of remain loot everyone should get is:
Deren: owes the group 1,060.94 gold
Aeron: 6.56 gold
Zirat: 527.56 gold
The rest of the goup: should get 1,852.56 each, notwithstanding what Deren owes the group.  And, as noted, this does NOT account for giving Thomas anything, and DOES give Ciaran an equal share.

After accounting for the money Deren owes the group:
Deren: will be even
Aeron: is owed 6.56 from Deren
Zirat: is owed 527.56 from Deren
Merrick, Ciaran, Jebediah: each get 1,661.12 gp from the current loot and Deren owes each 191.44 gp
(And, after looking over the math, I appear to have a discrepancy of 47.5 gp between what Deren owes.  Someone should check my math, if we are concerned.  I'm too tired to redo it now.  I KNOW some of the discrepancy likely came from rounding, but I wouldn't expect 47.5 to come from my rounding to the nearest 0.01 gp.)

I CERTAINLY have no problem with Deren having more of the loot than the rest of us.  After all, we'll be better of with him using the items we found than us selling them.  And, while it is a fair amount, in the end it should work itself out.  Other considerations are that Ciaran just got some free spells, and (negatively) Thomas should get something.  But, at least, this seems like a good baseline from which to work (assuming that my math is correct AND that I accounted for all the items we've found).

Finally, in my accounting, I gave all the excess cash to Merrick, Ciaran, and Jebediah (as shown by the fact that Deren owes each of them 191.44, but owes Zirat 527.56).  I'm assuming that this is actually movable, and could change if we decide to give Thomas a share of his own and/or decrease Ciran's share.  But, as I said, this is a baseline from which to start.


----------



## Rhun

Wow. That is all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm.
Mithril Chain Shirt: 1,100gp
+1 Dagger: 2,302gp
Cloak of Elvenkind: 2,500gp

I'm not sure where 2826gp came from...  I wonder if I'm missing something.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm.
> Mithril Chain Shirt: 1,100gp
> +1 Dagger: 2,302gp
> Cloak of Elvenkind: 2,500gp
> 
> I'm not sure where 2826gp came from...  I wonder if I'm missing something.






I think Dichotomy is only calculating stuff on resale value, but I still come up with 2951gp if I do it that way...


----------



## Dichotomy

Rhun said:
			
		

> I think Dichotomy is only calculating stuff on resale value, but I still come up with 2951gp if I do it that way...



Yeah, I think your 2951 figure is correct.  I was basing it off the fact that in the rogue's gallery thread you'd listed the prices at half DMG price (resale value rather than cost).  Not sure how I got my number instead of yours...  I probably just missed on the caluclator.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> I think Dichotomy is only calculating stuff on resale value, but I still come up with 2951gp if I do it that way...




Ah, gotcha.  That makes sense.


----------



## Rhun

Don't worry, though. Plenty of cursed...I mean magic items and wealth await you still.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I wouldn't be opposed to accepting a half-share myself, and give a half-share to Thomas (as a hireling). That would work out to 926.28 gp for each of us. With the reduced time with the party and the free spells, Ciaran is happy.

With one day, I can do one of the following:
Write Lesser Orb of Electricity into my spellbook (cost: 100 gp)
Write Web into my spellbook (cost: 200 gp)
Scribe a scroll of Mage Armor (Caster level 3, costs 75 gp and 3 xp)

That's also the order of preference to accomplish these things; if I can't do the first thing on the list, I'll do the second, and so on.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

From my point of view It doesn't matter, this time Derren got more than the others
Next time the others will get more, what ever loot is left, we can keep it as "the group's money" and buy with that what people need to upgrade their characters, when some of us take the magical stuff it will be reasonable to give the others free hand to buy what they want and leave the rest to spend on food, lodging and ale.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> With one day, I can do one of the following:
> Write Lesser Orb of Electricity into my spellbook (cost: 100 gp)
> Write Web into my spellbook (cost: 200 gp)
> Scribe a scroll of Mage Armor (Caster level 3, costs 75 gp and 3 xp)





This is all easily accomplished in a day and Ciaran has the time, with Deren and Aeron having to wait to get their armor resized.


----------



## Voadam

I'd like to ask Lord Burne to enchant my armor and use up 1,000 gp of my loot that way.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'd like to ask Lord Burne to enchant my armor and use up 1,000 gp of my loot that way.





Done.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun – I have a proposition you can't refuse to.
I remember you showed interest in joining my game – The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth
Our Gnome Cleric faded without a trace from the game and it is more than a month since the player logged in, I offer you the place if you still want.
You can replace the player and play the gnome itself, or as something else.
If you take it, post a comment in the ooc thread of my game, you can find the link in my signature in the top of this page


----------



## Rhun

Thanks, Strahd...I will take a look and give you a post in your thread.


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys, I know it is a busy month and all, but I haven't seen any IC posts for a few days...just wanted to "bump" things.


----------



## Voadam

I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.





Thanks for the update, Voadam. Seeing as how we are in a slow-post season, I don't think you'll miss much.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Sorry for my absence, but I recently had my internet access at work revoked, which basically means I can only post from home.  

Never fear I intend to keep on playing Jebediah, as he's too much fun to give up on.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Sorry for my absence, but I recently had my internet access at work revoked, which basically means I can only post from home.




Isn't that what happened when you disappeared the first time around?  I'll tell you, I don't know how employers expect to keep their employees happy if they don't provide free access to roam the internet!



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Never fear I intend to keep on playing Jebediah, as he's too much fun to give up on.




I'm glad to hear it, because I really like the character. I rarely have players play the learned, studios type, and Jebediah does it well (and his psionics give him some kick-ass power, too).


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh yeah Rhun, I wouldn't mind playing in this game either if you need me.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh yeah Rhun, I wouldn't mind playing in this game either if you need me.




LOL. I know, I know...I'm thinking about adding you just so someone will actually post in the IC thread!!!

You have a character concept? You had mentioned a monk, I believe?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yes, I still want to play a monk, after all the reason I asked to play in the other game was because Land Outcast had to stop posting.  Initially I was thinking of using a similar concept to my other monk but I could come up with some other ones if I needed to.


----------



## Manzanita

I'm still lurking too, by the way.  I'd be ready to jump in if needed, preferbly with an elven ftr/bard, but could be whatever.  Maybe.  Your alpha thread is even slower, isn't it?


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, I think everyone is just really dead right now. I may be able to add a couple of players soon, though, so stand by. I gave Land Outcast until the end of the year before I do something bad to Ragnok, so that Alpha game will need another player. And I don't think it would hurt to add another player to this game, either.


----------



## Dichotomy

I'm going to be out of town for the holidays.  From the middle of Dec 23 until mid 27th I'll have spotty internet at best.  After that, I won't have internet at all until very late on Jan 2.  NPC me as needed.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I think I read that Jinx died a grisly death.  I've been back from having my fourth child for a couple months now and things are looking even keel for me to post, so if you're feeling in the mood to somehow resuscitate ole Jinx, I'd be happy to join back in.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I think I read that Jinx died a grisly death.  I've been back from having my fourth child for a couple months now and things are looking even keel for me to post, so if you're feeling in the mood to somehow resuscitate ole Jinx, I'd be happy to join back in.




Yeah, he got smushed by an ogre's club. It was quite distressing to your companions, and fairly more damaging to Jinx himself. I suppose some goodly priest could wander by and raise him from the dead...

Let me think on this...I've got two other players chomping at the bits to let me add them into one of my ToEE games as well. I just want to handle everything fairly, and I have such a hard time saying no to players.


----------



## Dire Lemming

It would be kind of funny if I was in this game because the monk I was using in Land Outcast's game was originally conceived for a game that Dog Moon was also in.    He had a much less interesting story back then though.  Dog Moon's avatar still worries and confuses me.  It looks like Rei from Neon Genesis Evangelion sucking on a green popsicle, which is odd. 

No pressure Rhun!  Well not much.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> ...and I have such a hard time saying no to players.




Me, too.   I'm easy, either way.  Here if you need or want, and no worries if you don't.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Jinx will be in our heart forever, Zirat took it quite bad CB.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming and Manzanita,

Do you guys want to go ahead and post your character ideas here? 3rd level, 37-pt buy I believe. 

Dire Lemmining, I believe you were going to use your monk PC from Land Outcast's game, and Manzanita, a fighter/bard or some such for you, right? DL, you will probably be added to this game, and Manzanita's PC to the Alpha game (since their primary fighter is about to be removed from the game).

I'm hoping an injection of fresh blood will help stimulate getting these games going again, since they've been so slow. Also CandienneBacon...stanby. I'm going to try to come up with a way to get Jinx back in this game as well.


----------



## Manzanita

Hey - awesome.  Thanks, Rhun; I'm psyched to get started.  I've got several PC ideas.  One thing I've noticed is that I tend to enjoy games more when my PC has got unique contributions to make.  I was just looking over the alpha rogue's gallery.  I'm not sure who the current party is.  Can you give me an update?

I'd also like to know how you'd like me to catch up on the story.  I haven't been following the IC thread.  Would you like me to read it?  Or would it be better for me to just get an update from you? 

I was thinking I might make an elven bard/ftr who was on the arcane archer track.  Or a gnome cleric/wizard.  I had a half-elven paragon guy, but I can't seem to work him out properly.  I could also do a melee fighter.  I want to see which one would fit in best with the party and the plotline.


----------



## Rhun

The current ALPHA group is:

Ragnok Drakeforge, dwarven Fighter 3 (and soon to be gone from the game)
Coraine Vagrius, human Paladin 3
Verdis Amnell, human Warlock 3
Otto Nimbletoes, halfling Rogue 1/Paragon 2
Dara, human Barbarian 1/Sorcerer 2
Marco Dessard, Archivist 3

The primary roles are filled with this group, so you are welcome to design whatever character you want for the game. I'm thinking someone who is at least a secondary combatant type would be handy, since with Ragnok done, Coraine is going to become the primary melee specialist.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Alright, I'll level up my monk and try to come up with a fitting backstory.  I hope you aren't expecting anything too deep, the original story was ripped off from a video game, and I don't know much about the Greyhawk setting.  So, standard starting gold for level 3(and if so could you tell me what that is cause I always have a hell of a time finding it in my book  )?  Finally, do you want me to post it in this thread?


PS: Also, standard fixed HP?

Also, here's the original sheet for reference
[sblock='Shoon']
	
	




		Code:
	

Name: Shoon
Class: Monk 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG
Deity: Pelor

Str: 12 +1		Level: 2		XP: 1000
Dex: 17 +3		BAB: +1			HP: 14 of 14
Con: 10 +0		Grapple: +2
Int: 13 +1		Speed: 30 ft.
Wis: 14 +2		Init: +7
Cha: 10 +0		

	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	0	0	+3	0	0	+2	15
Touch: 15	Flatfooted: 12

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort: 	3	+3	+0	0
Ref: 	6	+3	+3	0
Will: 	5	+3	+2	0

Weapon			Attack		Damage		Critical	Range
Unarmed strike		+4		1d6+1		x2
Quarterstaff		+2		1d6+1		x2
Kama			+4		1d6+1		x2
Siangham		+4		1d6+1		x2
Sai			+4		1d4+1		x2		10

Languages:
Common
Celestial

Abilities:
Evasion
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of blows
Stunning Fist x2

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Stunning Fist
Weapon Finesse
Improved Initiative

Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc
Appraise			1	0	1	
Balance				10	5	3	2
Climb				6	5	1	
Craft				1	0	1	
Escape Artist			8	5	3	
Forgery				1	0	1	
Heal				4	2.5	2	
Hide				3	0	3	
Jump				8	5	1	2
Listen				2	0	2	
Move Silently			3	0	3	
Ride				3	0	3	
Search				1	0	1	
Sense Motive			2	0	2	
Spot				2	0	2	
Survival			2	0	2	
Swim				1	0	1	
Tumble				10	5	3	2
Use Rope			5	0	3	2

[sblock='Inventory']
	
	




		Code:
	

Equipment:				Cost		Weight		Armor/Shield Bonus
Monk’s Outfit				5 gp		2 lb.
Backpack				2 gp		2 lb.
Quarterstaff				-		4 lb.
Kama					2 gp		2 lb.
Siangham				3 gp		1 lb.
Sai x3					3 gp		3 lb.

Inside Backpack:
Grappling Hook				1 gp		4 lb.
Rope, Silk				10 gp		5 lb.
Climber’s Kit				80 gp		5 lb.
Healer’s Kit				50 gp		5 lb.
Total Weight: 

Light Warhorse				150 gp		-
Bit and bridle				2 gp		1 lb.
Pack Saddle				5 gp		20 lb.
Cart					15 gp		200 lb.

In Pack Saddle
Monk’s Outfit (spare)			5 gp		2 lb.
Bedroll					1 sp		5 lb.
Flint and steel				1 gp		-
Trail Rations x4			2 gp		4 lb.
Water Skin				1 gp		4 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock x2	260 gp		6 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock S x2	260 gp		6 lb.

Money: 47gp 9sp

		Light		Medium		Heavy		Lift		Drag
Weight Limit:	43 lb. or less	44-86 lb.	87-130 lb.	260 lb.		650 lb.

[/sblock][/sblock][sblock='Description']Age: 18
Height:  5’ 10”
Weight: 137
Eyes: greenish blue
Hair: blond
Skin: light, tanned

Shoon's hair is short though not short enough to make you think it would stick up in the way it does.  He has a lean, athletic build.  He wears relatively practical, loose clothes that wouldn't make him stand out as someone who might be skilled in combat were it not for the Kama and Siangham secured at his waist.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

I want to say starting gold is 2700gp, but I'll have to wait until I get home to double check. Go ahead and post here, and then once I check it over you can move it to the rogue's gallery, and we can figure out how to work you into the story.

Hit points are average rounded up, so:

d4=3
d6=4
d8=5
d10=6
d12=7


----------



## Dire Lemming

Here we go so far.
[sblock='Shoon']
	
	




		Code:
	

Name: Shoon
Class: Monk 3
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG
Deity: Pelor

Str: 13 +1		Level: 3		XP: 3000
Dex: 17 +3		BAB: +2			HP: 18 of 18
Con: 10 +0		Grapple: +3
Int: 13 +1		Speed: 30 ft.
Wis: 16 +3		Init: +7
Cha: 10 +0		

	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	0	0	+3	0	0	+3	16
Touch: 16	Flatfooted: 13

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort: 	3	+3	+0	0
Ref: 	6	+3	+3	0
Will: 	6	+3	+3	0 +2 Against Enchantment

Weapon			Attack		Damage		Critical	Range
Unarmed strike		+5		1d6+1		x2
Quarterstaff		+3		1d6+1		x2
Kama			+5		1d6+1		x2
Siangham		+5		1d6+1		x2
Sai			+5		1d4+1		x2		10

Languages:
Common
Celestial

Abilities:
Evasion
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of blows
Stunning Fist x3
Still Mind

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Stunning Fist
Deflect Arrows
Weapon Finesse
Improved Initiative
Combat Expertise

Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc
Appraise			1	0	1	
Balance				10	5	3	2
Climb				6	5	1	
Craft				1	0	1	
Escape Artist			8	5	3	
Forgery				1	0	1	
Heal				4	3	2	
Hide				3	0	3	
Jump				8	5	1	2
Listen				5	3	2	
Move Silently			3	0	3	
Ride				3	0	3	
Search				1	0	1	
Sense Motive			2	0	2	
Spot				4	2	2	
Survival			2	0	2	
Swim				1	0	1	
Tumble				10	5	3	2
Use Rope			5	0	3	2

[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also CandienneBacon...stanby. I'm going to try to come up with a way to get Jinx back in this game as well.




That sounds great, thank you.  And if it takes a while to reach a place in-game for you to re-introduce Jinx, no problem.  I'll be around and will keep an eye on this thread for the duration.


----------



## Manzanita

I've started to read the alpha IC thread.  It appears to start in mid-adventure.  Perhaps the beginning was lost in the great crash of '06.  In any case, to help me create a background for my PC, what CY does this take place in?  Before the greyhawk wars?

Also, do you have any hooks you have lying about to help introduce my PC into the game?  I'm working on my elven bard/fighter archer.  2700 gps is right for lvl 3


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I've started to read the alpha IC thread.  It appears to start in mid-adventure.  Perhaps the beginning was lost in the great crash of '06.  In any case, to help me create a background for my PC, what CY does this take place in?  Before the greyhawk wars?
> 
> Also, do you have any hooks you have lying about to help introduce my PC into the game?  I'm working on my elven bard/fighter archer.  2700 gps is right for lvl 3





Exactly, the Great Crash of '06 ate the beginnings of the game. This does take place before the Greyhawk Wars, circa CY576/577. A decade after the Battle of Emridy Meadows. 

As far as hooks go, we'll need to come up with something...the PCs just discovered the Temple, and are currently deciding on how to enter the place.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Arg, setting up my equipment is the most irritating part of creating a character and the especially when you've got more money than you can spend or carry around but not enough to actually buy anything useful.  I've got 900 gold worth of stuff and it's already everything I need!  I even have a spare set of clothes!  I guess I'll just buy tons of masterwork weapons and manacles. :\   Maybe I should consider the purchase of a pack elephant.

Also, the only stuff I know about Greyhawk is from the PHB and the ToEE computer game, so I'm going to need assistance in making my character's history.

Oh, can I have a tri-nunchaku?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Arg, setting up my equipment is the most irritating part of creating a character and the especially when you've got more money than you can spend or carry around but not enough to actually buy anything useful.  I've got 900 gold worth of stuff and it's already everything I need!  I even have a spare set of clothes!  I guess I'll just buy tons of masterwork weapons and manacles. :\   Maybe I should consider the purchase of a pack elephant.




Potions are always useful. I'm sure if you go through the lists, you'll find some items you can use. A pack elephant would be nice, but wouldn't fit well in thise tight spaces beneath the ground.



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Also, the only stuff I know about Greyhawk is from the PHB and the ToEE computer game, so I'm going to need assistance in making my character's history.




Well, the premier monks of the world are the Scarlet Brotherhood, who have a secret hand behind many governments and such and are bent on trying to rule the world. They are sort of puppetmasters. Shoon could have been a member of them, and then escaped upon seeing the corruption of the organization?

Or perhaps he is a monk from some small sect somewhere else in Greyhawk? You could pretty much create anything you want if that is the case.



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh, can I have a tri-nunchaku?




I have no clue what that is...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hm, I like the idea of having escaped from the scarlet brotherhood, if nothing else it'll give me some freedom to design my own code.  So he'll be a bounty hunter that does it for typically heroic reasons of protecting the the weak from evil and hoping that evil can be rehabilitated and made a productive member of society instead of for money.  

Well I don't think a Tri-Nunchaku is in any D&D book but I haven't read all that many of them.  Here's the best information I could find on it, keep in mind this in Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sansetsukon
It seems like it would basicly be a quarterstaff with the trip ability, a bonus to disarm and weapon finesse compatibility.  Oh and maybe reach but that's really starting to seem excessive, balance wise.  I don't know if you'd want me to take an exotic weapon proficiency for it, it seems like it might count as a monk weapon.

Well so far I've upgraded my cart to a wagon and my light warhorse to the heavy brand.  I also bought four bags of feed but damn they're heavy, and a pair of another masterwork manacles with good locks.


----------



## Rhun

I've seen a three-piece-staff before, DL...but let's limit the weapons to the Player's Handbook for now. 

Feel free to introduce yourself In Character, if you would like. The PCs are waking up/having breakfast in the Inn of the Welcome Wench. This would be an ideal time to join them, if they will have you. Otherwise, we'll have to wait for another opportunity to write you in.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Ok, so here it is, everything should be in order, just need a more detailed history.  Ok, aside from the whole 'bounty hunter' thing he's here because he's searching for a bard who kidnapped his first love.  In actuality, she left with the bard quite willingly because Shoon was obliviously obsesesed with his combat skills and doing good deeds.  Feel free to do whatever you like with that.

[sblock='Shoon']
	
	




		Code:
	

Name: Shoon
Class: Monk 3
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG
Deity: Pelor

Str: 13 +1		Level: 3		XP: 3000
Dex: 17 +3		BAB: +2			HP: 18 of 18
Con: 10 +0		Grapple: +3
Int: 13 +1		Speed: 30 ft.
Wis: 16 +3		Init: +7
Cha: 10 +0		

	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	0	0	+3	0	0	+3	16
Touch: 16	Flatfooted: 13

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort: 	3	+3	+0	0
Ref: 	6	+3	+3	0
Will: 	6	+3	+3	0 +2 Against Enchantment

Weapon			Attack		Damage		Critical	Range
Unarmed strike		+5		1d6+1		x2
Quarterstaff		+3		1d6+1		x2
Kama			+5		1d6+1		x2
Siangham		+5		1d6+1		x2
Sai			+5		1d4+1		x2		10
Masterwork Nunchaku	+6		1d6+1		x2

Languages:
Common
Celestial

Abilities:
Evasion
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of blows
Stunning Fist x3
Still Mind

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Stunning Fist
Deflect Arrows
Weapon Finesse
Improved Initiative
Combat Expertise

Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc
Appraise			1	0	1	
Balance				10	5	3	2
Climb				6	5	1	
Craft				1	0	1	
Escape Artist			8	5	3	
Forgery				1	0	1	
Heal				5	3	2	
Hide				3	0	3	
Jump				8	5	1	2
Listen				5	3	2	
Move Silently			3	0	3	
Ride				3	0	3	
Search				1	0	1	
Sense Motive			2	0	2	
Spot				4	2	2	
Survival			2	0	2	
Swim				1	0	1	
Tumble				10	5	3	2
Use Rope			5	0	3	2 +2 with silk rope

[sblock='Inventory']
	
	




		Code:
	

Equipment:				Cost		Weight		Armor/Shield Bonus
Monk’s Outfit				5 gp		2 lb.
Backpack				2 gp		2 lb.
Quarterstaff				-		4 lb.
Kama					2 gp		2 lb.
Siangham				3 gp		1 lb.
Sai x3					3 gp		3 lb.
Masterwork Nunchaku			302 gp		2 lb.

Inside Backpack:
Grappling Hook				1 gp		4 lb.
Rope, Silk				10 gp		5 lb.
Climber’s Kit				80 gp		5 lb.
Healer’s Kit x2				100 gp		10 lb.
Total Weight: 40 lb.

Heavy Warhorse				400 gp		-
Bit and bridle				2 gp		1 lb.
Pack Saddle				5 gp		20 lb.
Wagon					35 gp		400 lb.

In Pack Saddle / Wagon
Monk’s Outfit (spare)			5 gp		2 lb.
Tent					10 gp		20 lb.
Bedroll					1 sp		5 lb.
Flint and steel				1 gp		-
Trail Rations x20			10 gp		20 lb.
Feed x4					2 sp		40 lb.
Water Skin				1 gp		4 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock x5	650 gp		15 lb.
Masterwork Manacles, good lock S x3	390 gp		9 lb.
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 6		300 gp		?
Bullseye Lantern			12 gp		3 lb
Hooded Lantern				7 gp		2 lb.
Oil Flank x7				7 sp		7 lb.
Chest with good lock					82 gp		25 lb.

Money: 286 gp

		Light		Medium		Heavy		Lift		Drag
Weight Limit:	50 lb. or less	51-100 lb.	100-150 lb.	300 lb.		750 lb.

[/sblock]Age: 18
Height:  5’ 10”
Weight: 137
Eyes: greenish blue
Hair: blond
Skin: tanned
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Hey CB, I've come up with a way to add Jinx back into the game...so I will be writing up the post for that either tonight or tomorrow. Please keep your eyes open. 

Also, just an FYI: Jinx will still be 2nd level, so 1 level behind everyone else. Deren took the +1 dagger that you had, and the party gave your spellbook to Ciaran. So you'll want to make sure you get that back once you are reunited with your companions.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thank you, Rhun.

The dagger, meh.  It was nice but Jinx didn't know what it was other than it was magical, and he'd never used it so that's no loss at all.  I actually hadn't ever really considered it "his."

The spellbook, however...now _that_ he'll need back.  I also need to ask about the rest of his gear and about Bauble, his cat familiar.  I'm hoping Bauble ran off to safety?    If you haven't come up with an explanation for Jinx's reappearance, one thing that I can think of is that he woke up after being nearly mauled to death, couldn't find his damnable cat, and has spent the last however long it's been trying to find Bauble.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Let me add one more thing, we buried Jinx !!!
So coming out of the grave is something pretty weird.
Give him Undead traits   

"you see a rotting zombie coming your way, he is quite familiar, it's Jinx"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I think maybe I'd better go do some reading...


----------



## Rhun

Actually, you never buried Jinx...you gave his body over to the Church of St. Cuthbert to prepare for honroable burial, but there hadn't yet been a funeral. In game time, only 36+ hours have passed since you brought Jinx's body back to town.

I'm just going to set it up so that Jinx was so badly injured you thought him dead, but that the priests of St. Cuthbert realized his condition before burial, and saved his hide. This will have the effect of not only bringing Jinx back into the game, but he'll owe the priests. 

Jinx will still have the rest of his gear, and Bauble will have found him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thanks.  Yeah, I just finished up reading the IC...well, skimming it, really.    I saw that you all had taken Jinx to the temple for burial and thought, just as Rhun did, that that would make it possible for Jinx to come back.  And owing favors to NPCs is always fun.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

And don't forget that Zirat carried his "dead" body all over the moathouse's dungeon, you owe me big time, some of the guys thought drowning you in the bog is a proper burial , but not me !!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thanks for not letting the ogre or the ghouls eat Jinx.    Or Bauble, for that matter. 

Really, though, I'm blessed that Rhun is willing to let me back in to the game after me having bailed this past summer.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Really, though, I'm blessed that Rhun is willing to let me back in to the game after me having bailed this past summer.




If I didn't like your character so much, I might have decided otherise. 

By the way, new post is up in the IC thread for Jinx. You are back in the game!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hot diggity.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Just letting you know that I'm still around.

I'll try and post something within the next few days


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Just letting you know that I'm still around.
> 
> I'll try and post something within the next few days





Really good to hear it, LR!


----------



## Rhun

*UPDATE: I now own the PHB II and the DMG II, so for future reference you can add those to the list of approved sources.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I got a surprise phone call on Saturday night.  My husband returns home from sea on Tuesday. I won't be posting on Tuesday, but will be posting on Wednesday and Thursday while he squares things away at work after a long absence. From Friday onward for an approximately two week period, posting on my end will be sporadic (maybe every other day or something like M/W/F) while we enjoy being reunited as a family. After that, I'll be back for my regular M-F posting schedule.

I'll put up a post for Jinx at some point today, but it may well not be until late tonight because of the inordinate amount of things I need to square away here at home before ye olde husband returns tomorrow morning!  Thanks, all.   

And welcome back, LR.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey, good to hear CB.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hm, seems like I've kind of talked myself into a dead end with this hook,  It would be nice if someone mentioned that they're planning to visit a hive of scum and villainy such as Nulb.  It would certainly arouse my character's interest.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll be out in the coming weekend 18-20. I'll be back in Sunday.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I'll be out in the coming weekend 18-20. I'll be back in Sunday.





Actually, starting the 19th...I'll be in Las Vegas for the week (back the 28th-29th). I'll have internet access, but obvious I won't be posting at my normal rate.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

This is the last bit of my downtime with my husband before he returns to work. Posting on my end has been sparse, I know, but it'll return to normal after the 30th. Thanks, and see you all after the weekend.


----------



## Voadam

I'm hoping to wrap up the info gathering more broad brush and get the info on Shoon's bard quickly so we can get the whole party going again together instead of having half of everybody stuck discussing theology in a stable.


----------



## Rhun

That works. I should be able to get back to regular posting today (if my work load is acceptable) or tomorrow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

The theology discussion last week worked for me since I am still largely out of the posting loop until after the 30th.  We're enjoying the last few days of hurrah having my husband home from sea before he returns to work.  The Navy gave us 10 days of home time and we try to eek out every pleasure they allow us before he goes back.    

Incidentally, I hope my words for Jinx have not upset anyone.  While Jinx is a pessimist, I am not.  I personally am a glass is half-full kind of gal and am an active Christian to boot.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Heh, yeah, it's funny.  We're both playing characters that are mostly our opposite!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, are you playing with the rule that spellcasters, particularly arcane casters, require eight hours of uninterrupted sleep to prepare spells?  I'm asking 'cause Aeron, Ciaran, and Jinx are discussing who might take what watch in the barn through the night.  I was about to have Jinx offer to take mid-watch but then I wondered...


----------



## Rhun

I normally require around six hours sleep for my spellcasters...eight is overboard. Hell, I NEVER get eight hours of sleep in the real world, and I still operate fine.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Are you okay with breaking it up into two blocks of time?  Or does it need to be uninterrupted?


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Are you okay with breaking it up into two blocks of time?  Or does it need to be uninterrupted?




I'm fine with breaking it up, too. I'm a pretty relaxed DM. Its all about having fun, after all.


----------



## Rhun

Hey DireLemming,

Sorry for missing your questions. MY fauly completely. But we can go with the assumption that the serving wench simply ignored you. I like that.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Power's been in and out here.  We've been having 30+ mph wind for three/four days now, up from Kona.  Not usual for us.  Trees are down and the power cuts in and out.  A couple of times I've lost a post I was working on, and yesterday we had no power for half the day.  I promise I haven't abandoned the game, I'm just kind of waiting for the storm front to finish what it's going to do and for the power to quit surging.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wow, you're getting it bad.  All I've had on my side is wind.  Well, I hope at least for your sake that this wind goes away soon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

That's funny.  I haven't been down your way for a while now, but with the winds coming from the southeast I'd've thought you all would be getting it pretty bad too.  Right here, up by the point and on the water, we've been getting hammered.


----------



## Rhun

It could always be worse. I'm getting cold temperatures and snow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I love the snow.  It's awfully easy to say that what with living in Hawaii, I know, but I _do_ miss seasons.  I grew up in the mountains in the west.  Miss that snow.  Here we just kinda get rain, more rain, and then twice a year the plumeria tree blossoms.  :\


----------



## Voadam

My eyesight is blessed by the heavens to pierce all but the most unnatural darkness. It must be a supernatural effect here. No wait, its just the curtains.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> My eyesight is blessed by the heavens to pierce all but the most unnatural darkness. It must be a supernatural effect here. No wait, its just the curtains.





Hee Hee...exactly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> It could always be worse. I'm getting cold temperatures and snow.




Yeah, I know how that's like.  I hear it's actually supposed to make it into the 20s this weekend.  Wooh!


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know how that's like.  I hear it's actually supposed to make it into the 20s this weekend.  Wooh!





We were below freezing for 17 days in January...finally though, we are back into the high 40s low 50s. I just hope this lasts!


----------



## Dire Lemming

The insides of Hawaiian houses are colder than those on the mainland during the winter because we don't have central heating.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> The insides of Hawaiian houses are colder than those on the mainland during the winter because we don't have central heating.





If you live in Hawaii, you'll get no sympathy from me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

The colder places I've lived in number B.C., _northern_ Alberta, Denver, Seoul, and the western plains of Wyoming.  Honest to God, in terms of indoor house temp in the winter, Dire Lemming does have the right of it.  Houses in Hawaii don't come with indoor heating and in the winter, particularly if you're where we are right on the beach with the ocean trades blowing, well...it's downright cold in this house in the morning.  As I type, I am wearing a fuzzy winter hat on my head and layers because it's chilly.

Warms up to a nice 80 degrees F before lunch though, so Rhun has the overall right of things there!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Did I see it right on the news and upstate New York has more than 10 feet of snow in places?  Hope those folks have power, or at least a good store of fuel, food, and water.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Did I see it right on the news and upstate New York has more than 10 feet of snow in places?  Hope those folks have power, or at least a good store of fuel, food, and water.





I believe you are right. The northeast really got pounded this last month. I'm thankful of how nice it is here in Salt Lake right now...I'm actually going to get to go out an jog today.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Did I see it right on the news and upstate New York has more than 10 feet of snow in places?  Hope those folks have power, or at least a good store of fuel, food, and water.




Yeah, saw that on the news.  100+ inches of snow.  Me and the person I was talking with couldn't believe it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, are you in Salt Lake proper or one of the suburbs?  I lived in Evanston, WY for nine years.  We'd drive down to either Salt Lake or Ogden literally every weekend to go to the bookstore or to the movies.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Your head is cold huh?    So how's everyone recovering from '*the incident*', CB?  Or would you rather not say?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

We're all doing just fine now.  Touch and go there for a while when it first happened but the measures I took and the extremes to which I went ended up paying off.    

One of my twin daughters (with thick curls) got lice from school.  I'm from mostly cold weather climates and had never dealt with nor seen lice before.  Their dad was out to sea when it happened, plus we'd just moved like eight days earlier, so it was me and the four kids (one of which is our new baby).  Yeah.  I shaved everyone's head, including my own.  Sucked, but it was a very effective stop.  Just couldn't see letting my kid walk around with no hair all by herself, so I did mine first, then did hers.  And then over the course of that weekend when the other two girls started showing signs of lice, I did their hair as well.  Two weeks of daily washing clothes and linens.  And bombing the house with permethrin.    Happened two weeks before Christmas.  I would never wish that experience on anyone.  We all had very grateful hearts come Christmas morning--first day we woke up and no one had to have their head checked for bugs, plus we got _pillows_ that night.  Pillows!  Life's simplest pleasures are always the sweetest.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Rhun, are you in Salt Lake proper or one of the suburbs?  I lived in Evanston, WY for nine years.  We'd drive down to either Salt Lake or Ogden literally every weekend to go to the bookstore or to the movies.





I live in West Jordan, about 15 miles south of SLC. I do work in Salt Lake proper, though. About a block from the Delta Center (oops...I mean Energy Solutions Arena).

I like to go up to Evanston in the summer...Wyoming Downs is a fun time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

What a pleasant weather we have here on eastern Mediterranean, it's not snowing, fair temperatures, and lice are historical creatures from the 80' years.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Yes, I must say that since that unpleasant lice incident in my home, lice will soon make an appearance in my tabletop game as an environmental hazard in an inn.  And seeing as how it turns out that lice prefer _clean_ hair, it won't necessarily be a lower quality inn.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yes, I must say that since that unpleasant lice incident in my home, lice will soon make an appearance in my tabletop game as an environmental hazard in an inn.  And seeing as how it turns out that lice prefer _clean_ hair, it won't necessarily be a lower quality inn.





Terrific. Looks like Rowan will be avoiding inns in the future.


----------



## Voadam

Prestidigitation to take care of lice. 1e had the exterminate cantrip which would work well too I imagine. A nice little necromancy where you pointed your finger at a tiny 1hp creature and said the verbal component "zzt" and they fall over dead no save IIRC.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Monday and Tuesday morning this week I have church events to host and attend.  I'll reply for Jinx but it won't be until later in the day.  If need be please NPC Jinx that round.  If he gets the chance, he'll color spray a group of archers.


----------



## Rhun

Next post will be up tonight, so I'll keep Color Spray in mind for Jinx.


----------



## Voadam

I knew I should have activated sunlight before opening the door. Oh well, nothing like starting a fight at half hit points before you can make an attack.

A quick question, should I have gotten an AoO against the sword guy moving to engage me or is the positioning of the wall enough to provide him with cover and therefore AoO immunity?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> A quick question, should I have gotten an AoO against the sword guy moving to engage me or is the positioning of the wall enough to provide him with cover and therefore AoO immunity?





The sword guy (B8) that attacked Merrick didn't actually move. He is standing in the same place he was in when the door opened.

But don't worry, I foresee Merrick chopping down a couple of archers when they attempt to flee away from him...


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> The sword guy (B8) that attacked Merrick didn't actually move. He is standing in the same place he was in when the door opened.




I didn't see him move, he just appeared out of nowhere, he must be a fiend with teleport at will abilities. My celestial touched eyes will not fail me here.

In the chaos of battle it is easy to lose sight of little details.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

And don't forget that Zirat's spiked chain got 10ft. range also for AoOs


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> And don't forget that Zirat's spiked chain got 10ft. range also for AoOs




I'll remember.


----------



## Dire Lemming

And don't forget that Shoon is just a badass stick an arrow in a tree to climb it then drop kick a baddy off a branch type of guy!   Well he was...

Well actually I'm scared of all the archers, I don't have much of an AC and I don't feel like becoming a pincusshion.


----------



## Rhun

But Shoon should be able to rush in, jump the wall and kick an archer in the face, right?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well yes, but not without moving through an ocupied, threatened square, and it too far to tumble if I understand the rules.  Oh well, on second thought I guess my AC is high enough to be worth the risk.  If I can move to I-16 inside the tower and kick the archer adjacent to there in the face then I'll do that instead, still want to draw that sai for later though.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Man, wish I'd read the initiative countdown a little closer.  I _totally_ missed seeing that those bandits were already blind!  Was that due to Sir Merrick's nifty ability?


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Strong-a-long-ding, strong-a-long-dong, make him weak, make him meek, make him a geek!"   

I think it was from the Glitterdust wasn't it?


----------



## Rhun

Yes, Ciaran cast _Glitterdust_ on the first round of combat.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "Strong-a-long-ding, strong-a-long-dong, make him weak, make him meek, make him a geek!"




What, you don't like my sing-songey rhymes?  Fie on you!  Fieeeeee!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I like, keep on.


----------



## Rhun

Yep, Jinx's poetry is just dandy!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Rhun

If Shoon starts reciting poetry before he beats people down, he will die.


----------



## Dire Lemming

What about situationaly appropriate poetry?  Or Haikus?  He could become the legendary warrior/monk/poet!

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet, not so your face once it's met my feet.


----------



## Voadam

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I _totally_ missed seeing that those bandits were already blind!  Was that due to Sir Merrick's nifty ability?




No. Merrick's ability only requires him to give up an attack to make himself a giant glowing "target me" sign so everybody can see in the dark, which he himself can already do without the ability. But it does look cool.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Hey, thanks for keeping things going. I'm going to be out for the next few days (should be back Tuesday) so hopefully I'll finally get a chance to contribute.


----------



## Rhun

I should have the next post up today. The last couple of days have been hectic.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Take your time.  I'm running a 12k on Monday so I won't be around til Tuesday.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx leveled up.  Guess I'll be needing to select two new spells and all, eh?  Would you like to do the honor of rolling his HP, Rhun?  He'll be taking another level in wizard, of course, so it's a d4.

Sorry for not reading the IC carefully enough, especially there at the end.  I basically saw the combat round declaration and got fired up with an idea for Jinx and neglected to read that combat was actually over.  Heh.  Fits Jinx well enough, though...small, easily frightened, often full of himself, largely useless, and always on the tail end of things.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Jinx leveled up.  Guess I'll be needing to select two new spells and all, eh?  Would you like to do the honor of rolling his HP, Rhun?  He'll be taking another level in wizard, of course, so it's a d4.




Yep, select your new spells. Hitpoints are average rounded up, so Jinx gains 3 + Con.



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Sorry for not reading the IC carefully enough, especially there at the end.  I basically saw the combat round declaration and got fired up with an idea for Jinx and neglected to read that combat was actually over.  Heh.  Fits Jinx well enough, though...small, easily frightened, often full of himself, largely useless, and always on the tail end of things.




Hee Hee! I really like Jinx, actually. I'm glad you came back to the game.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wow, I'm glad you reminded me to put my character sheet online when you did, Rhun.  Just a couple days ago my hard drive dropped dead and I can't seem to revive it anymore.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm glad you reminded me to put my character sheet online when you did, Rhun.  Just a couple days ago my hard drive dropped dead and I can't seem to revive it anymore.




That's why I back all my PCs up to my thumb drive as well! Can be too careful in these days of electronic storage.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, for your approval re: Jinx level 3 wizard:

Fortitude and Reflex save increase by +1.

Feat: Improved Counterspell

Skill points* (6 to spend):
+1 to Concentration
+1 to Decipher script
+1 to Knowledge (arcana)
+1 to Knowledge (architecture and engineering)
+1 to Knowledge (religion)
+1 to Spellcraft

Spells:  _Spiderclimb, scorching ray_

*In conjunction with his theology discussion with Aeron and Ciaran in the barn, I would like to have Jinx take his first rank in Knowledge (religion)--thanks Dichotomy and IVV.   Jinx's also seen a bit of magic and some interesting architecture since level 2, so I'd like to have him increase in Knowledge (arcana) and Knowledge (architecture/engineering) as well.  Spellcraft--he's been casting spells, so that fits.  Same with Concentration--particularly during the last battle when he tried to nail the bandit lieutenant with _ray of enfeeblement_.  And, cheese weasel me the player wants to up Decipher Script for no other reason that, well...I just like that skill and want to.  

I would like to take Improved Counterspell for Jinx's feat.  I've never used that feat before and I find myself curious how well (or not well) it will work.  Jinx is a generalist wizard, so it helps that he doesn't have any schools of magic barred, hopefully making Improved Counterspell more useful.  On that note, for spells, I've tenuously selected _spiderclimb_ and _scorching ray_ for Jinx.  I would have prefered _resist energy_ over _scorching ray_, but with me wanting to go with Improved Counterspell, it seemed prudent to take something from the evocation school.  

And any ole time you find yourself wondering whether to tailor treasure to the party, Jinx would love to find a scroll with a 1st-level transmutation spell (he's got all the schools covered at first level except for that one) or some sort of magic item that helps him counterspell.    

If any of the above isn't acceptable, let me know and I'll gladly swap it for something else.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

With HPs at average rounded up, Jinx'll come out with 5 more HP (Con inclusive).


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> That's why I back all my PCs up to my thumb drive as well! Can be too careful in these days of electronic storage.




 I'm broke and I don't have a job, well actually I just got a job but it's in the University of Hawaii system so I still probably won't see a pay check for six months or so according to my dad. :\


----------



## CanadienneBacon

You got a job?  That's absolutely fantastic news!  Good for you!  Are you considering transferring credits and attending UH?


----------



## Rhun

Jinx looks great CB...and don't worry, there will be lots of treasure to be found once you guys really sink your teeth into the Temple.


----------



## Rhun

Congrats on getting a job, DL. Joining the work force is such a fun thing...you'll spend the rest of your life trying to get back to not having a job.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'll post the updates to Jinx here in a bit.  Thanks.

edit:  Right-o, Jinx is updated.  Does he get his new spells now or after he sleeps?


----------



## Rhun

He gets his new spells the next time he studies his books, as the magical formulae and calculations he has been working on suddenly "click" in his brain!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Thanks for the support, right now I don't intend to transfer to UH, it's more expensive, and I've heard some bad things about teachers there.

Rhun, I assumed that getting the manacles would take some time so feel free to say when Shoon returns.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support, right now I don't intend to transfer to UH, it's more expensive, and I've heard some bad things about teachers there.
> 
> Rhun, I assumed that getting the manacles would take some time so feel free to say when Shoon returns.





Probably no longer than 10 or 15 minutes I would guess...unless Shoon has a run in with some evil denizens of the area while he is out.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> unless Shoon has a run in with some evil denizens of the area while he is out.




Dun dun dun!


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dun dun dun!




There is nothing funner than seperated PCs; they become such easy targets. <evil grin>


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Rhun said:
			
		

> There is nothing funner than seperated PCs; they become such easy targets. <evil grin>




Seeing as I just ran an encounter where every single last one of the PCs split from the others (thanks, Rhun!) I wholeheartedly agree.

Hmm.... Maybe I shouldn't say that too loudly as a player.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Seeing as I just ran an encounter where every single last one of the PCs split from the others (thanks, Rhun!) I wholeheartedly agree.





You did a great job running it, too! Now we just need to figure out how everything ties together.


----------



## Voadam

Any ideas on what to do with the prisoners?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Possible options might include:

1.) Give them some gold and let them go so they can (hopefully) make their way through the wilderness back home.

2.) Give them no gold and lock them out of the tower so they can (hopefully) make their way through the wilderness elsewhere.

3.) Leave them tied up in the tower where they are.

4.) Leave them tied up in the Captain's room where they'll be out of sight.

5.) Kill them.

If asked, Jinx will "vote" for number 2 or number 4.  He'll be secretly thinking number 5, though.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

6.) Eat Them alive

7.) Tie them to Zirat's back and Use them as back shield.

8.) Sacrifice them to Nerull and then drink their blood

9.) Sending them away, naked with a dagger, running to the forest.

10.) Searching for an iron maiden and lock them within.

11.) Or as you suggested lock'em in the tower.

Choice 11 seems to be OK with Zirat, thought secretly he considers 9.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick isn't such a bad guy, for a knight. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=190136


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Choice 11 seems to be OK with Zirat, thought secretly he considers 9.





Of course, Kord might take issue with that. But Zirat, Blackguard and Champion of Nerull could definitely make for a fun character.


----------



## Dog Moon

Although it wouldn't technically be cannibalism, no way is Deren gonna be eaten a Human.


----------



## Voadam

We didn't take our mounts? No wonder the captain on foot was able to beat us here.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> We didn't take our mounts? No wonder the captain on foot was able to beat us here.





It is dense woods, so I made the assumption you didn't. You certainly could have taken them with you. Nobody specified. 

Shoon's wagon wouldn't make it through the trees, though...


----------



## Voadam

I ended the fight at 12/22 hp. Was there any healing of PCs (as opposed to the bandits who tried to kill us  ) after the fight?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I ended the fight at 12/22 hp. Was there any healing of PCs (as opposed to the bandits who tried to kill us  ) after the fight?




I don't believe so. I looked through the IC thread and found no mention of it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

My husband is going out of town for three days next week, so I think today I'll take the day off.  See you guys later.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Rhun said:
			
		

> It is dense woods, so I made the assumption you didn't. You certainly could have taken them with you. Nobody specified.
> 
> Shoon's wagon wouldn't make it through the trees, though...




Ahem.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3382792&postcount=855 

I have my steed. I didn't take Animal Affinity for nothin'.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yo, so my character's background... sucks, and I still haven't come up with any new ideas.  So does anyone have any?  So far all I've got is; he used to be a member of that group of evil monks in greyhawk that I've already forgotten the name of but he got out, his girlfriend left him to go with a bard he can't remember too well because he was clueless about women but he thinks she was kidnapped, he's a bounty hunter.  Also, he doesn't use contractions.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Well, instead of building a background, you can build a personality. Start by answering how he acts and reacts, then figure out the details of why he reacts that way.

So, what's Shoon like? How does he look?

(The evil monks are the Scarlet Brotherhood, btw)


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3382792&postcount=855
> 
> I have my steed. I didn't take Animal Affinity for nothin'.





Fair enough. Also, I kind of see Encraid as a "smart" horse...if he gets approached by someone unfamiliar, I see him as fighting or running off. 

Alright, so all of you have your horses, except Shoon since his wagon wouldn't fit easily through the trees. You might be able to get it to the clearing with a little work, though.


----------



## Rhun

IVV has the right of it. Work on a personality as opposed to a detailed backstory. You have Shoon listed as 18...let's be honest: He isn't going to have much of a background at that age. His deeds are yet to come.


So, he had a childhood, was recruited into the Scarlet Brotherhood, didn't like what he saw and escaped and met a beautiful girl who promptly left him for a charming bard. And, he probably has the Scarlet Brotherhood looking for him.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Thanks, I think I've gotten some more ideas just after reading your posts.  Hm, he was inspired to leave the Scarlet Brotherhood by a cleric of Pelor when he was 15, before that he had never had anyone to teach him concepts like right and wrong and he just followed orders.  His parents left him with the Brotherhood when he was little for reasons he doesn't know.  Possibly as payment for something, or maybe because they decided they didn't want him.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh hey, did I get my manacles back?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh hey, did I get my manacles back?





Sure.


----------



## Dichotomy

I'm going to be out of town until Sunday afternoon/evening (central time) for a wedding.  Please NPC me as needed.

Aeron is happy to make somewhat-idle talk about the temple and about what the group has discovered so far.  But I think he's also likely to end up more than a little drunk by the end of the night.  He's not been happy with the progress so far.

After that, he'll naturally go forward with the party and serve as band-aid.


----------



## Rhun

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> After that, he'll naturally go forward with the party and serve as band-aid.





Aeron has crushed a few skulls so far...he isn't just a band-aid!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Sorry I haven't responded for a while; my computer died on me and I've been getting it fixed. I've also got finals this week, so my time and access are sporadic at best. I'll be back up and running shortly, I hope!


----------



## Dire Lemming

"We should stop the priests who worship the Elements. Who would use the Elements to free Evil... an Elemental Evil."  Corn dog attack!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Next week, I'll be here to post Monday through Wednesday. Thursday through Saturday, I'll be at the Hawaiian Islands Ministry conference in downtown Honolulu. As an extra head's up, I plan to make Easter weekend (April 8th) a four-day weekend, and will be taking both Friday and Monday off from posting.


----------



## Rhun

Not a problem, CB...I'm sure we'll all miss Jinx's antics while you are away.


----------



## Dire Lemming

What's the Hawaiian Islands Ministry conference?


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "We should stop the priests who worship the Elements. Who would use the Elements to free Evil... an Elemental Evil."  Corn dog attack!




I aim to please.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What's the Hawaiian Islands Ministry conference?




http://www.himonline.org/


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hm, I see.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

My computer's back!


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> My computer's back!





Good to hear! Welcome back.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, I just wanted to say to you and the others here that I had a great time at the christian conference I went to this weekend.  While I was there, God spoke to me and told me that I have been spending too much time online playing D&D.  I felt a calling while I was there.  I'm cutting out as many games as I can so that I can have more time to focus on my calling, but yours is one of the few I'm going to stick with.  That said, however, should you be in a chance during combat to kill off Jinx, please know that I'd be okay with that.  I don't want to walk away from this game or the couple of games I'm DMing, but if Jinx doesn't get raised if he dies, I'll take that as a sign that I can leave without disappointing anyone.

Thanks for understanding, and I'm sorry if what I said comes across as crazy or makes anyone uncomfortable.  I know in my heart that I've been spoken to and what it is that I must do on God's behalf.  And may you all discover the same, if you haven't already!    

Pax,

CB.


----------



## Rhun

I understand, CB. I'm not a religious person myself at all, but I do understand how important a role faith plays in the lives of many people.

I won't pull any punches, so if Jinx gets smushed again, we can leave it at that. As I posted in your game that I play in, if you feel more comfortable reducing your posting frequency, I am fine with that too. Truth be told, as much as I would love people to be able to post daily, every two to three days seems to be more of the rule.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I hope you find happiness, CB.

ps. It took me about half an hour to come up with this post, so you all better appreciate it!


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> ps. It took me about half an hour to come up with this post, so you all better appreciate it!





No wonder Shoon doesn't talk much.


----------



## Dire Lemming

It's complicated.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> It's complicated.




Eh.  Life is complicated.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Eh.  Life is complicated.





QFT.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

All the best to you, CB.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Just bumping this to save it from 3rd page doom.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I pity the fool that worships evil!


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I pity the fool that worships evil!





I pity the PC that gets sacraficed by the fool that worships evil!


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> I pity the PC that gets sacraficed by the fool that worships evil!




Poor Jebediah Krane. Poor, poor Krane.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Gotta love it when the map is a giant arrow telling you which way to go.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Gotta love it when the map is a giant arrow telling you which way to go.





Always follow the giant arrow!!!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Um, completely off topic but...

http://www.rubberducke.com/billboard (Medium).jpg


----------



## Voadam

Rhun, let me see if I get the layout correctly.

On the right side door is the cluttered room we just entered and it has a set of stairs going down. 

Was there no disturbance of the mud or dust, indicating that this room has not been entered in a long time?

The map indicates there are some big central stairs up farther back but I don't think you mentioned them in the text. Are we aware of them?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Was there no disturbance of the mud or dust, indicating that this room has not been entered in a long time?




Let me update the IC post with this. I should have noted that both the eastern and western vestries have multiple sets of footprints leading to/from the stairs.




			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> The map indicates there are some big central stairs up farther back but I don't think you mentioned them in the text. Are we aware of them?





You haven't proceeded that far north yet...


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Let me update the IC post with this. I should have noted that both the eastern and western vestries have multiple sets of footprints leading to/from the stairs.




Oops, I missed there were stairs in the first vestry as well. Glad I checked.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Oops, I missed there were stairs in the first vestry as well. Glad I checked.





It should be indicated on the map as well...I've updated the IC thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Huh.  That's weird.  I looked at that map a couple of times but somehow missed the stairs other than the big set in the middle of the floor.  That's where I thought Jinx was standing, by those big stairs.  I didn't realize we hadn't gotten to those yet. 

No biggie.  Jinx can be standing by most any set of stairs you want him to, saying the same thing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hey, my grandmother may pass away today or tomorrow.  Or not, God willing.  She's very old, has alzheimers, and is in the hospital with pneumonia...her veins collapsed so no IV is being administered, she's unconscious...that kind of thing.  

Just a head's up, I may be away from the game for a while in order to fly home to the mainland to be with family.  If so, I will pop in before leaving to drop a line to let you all know.

Then again, who knows?  Gma could linger for quite a while longer.


----------



## Rhun

Thanks for the update CB, and I'm sorry to hear about your Grandma. I wish you and her the best.


Take care, and we'll be here when you get back.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thanks.  I'm scoping airfare at the moment but am not really sure when I'll need it.  I'll let you know if I do end up going.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

My grandmother died early Saturday morning, praise God.  I will be flying to the mainland at some point for a memorial service, but am waiting for my Grandfather to decide when he would like to host said memorial service.  Could be this week, or could be mid-to-late May.  I'll likely be gone a week.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Er, well let's talk about something else.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3425040&postcount=56

Have I told you that Shoon's birthday is coming up soon?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Guys, I need a couple of days to get my head together, make travel plans, and arrangements for my child's schooling.  Looking like I'll miss the week of May 19th or so.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well take your time CB, it's always good be careful with your child's future.  I'm sure you'll figure stuff out.


----------



## Rhun

No problem, CB...


For everyone else, I should have a post up tonight. I was just hoping Dog Moon would check in.


----------



## Voadam

If you don't want him to take point without his say so I'm happy to lead and draw the arrows again.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well that defeats the purpose of our plan to have the halfling go first!


----------



## Rhun

He may be afraid...the last time he went in first, he got pummelled by a bunch of bugbears and trapped in the basement! LOL.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hm, I figure since we're pretty far along now I might as well throw together at least a basic description of Shoon's "girlfriend" in case you decide to use that plot, just so I'll recognize the character if she appears.

Anemone Dufresne, brunete with amber eyes, fair skin, about average height, and very attractive, because I lack of better words.  Please feel free to use my character's background to make a fool of him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'll be away from 11-22 May. Traveling with the baby, and will probably need to bookend my return with two days to rest, so you could reasonably expect me to be gone until the 24th. 

First time at a funeral, too.  Figures it'd be my grandmother's.


----------



## Voadam

I realize on a meta level going deeper into the dungeon straight away means bypassing the level appropriate stuff that will probably be up at the top and hitting more dangerous things that might TPK, but it seems right when trying to rescue a kidnapped comrade to head straight down.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I realize on a meta level going deeper into the dungeon straight away means bypassing the level appropriate stuff that will probably be up at the top and hitting more dangerous things that might TPK, but it seems right when trying to rescue a kidnapped comrade to head straight down.





As long as you don't go *too* deep too fast, you'll be fine. You guys generally beat the pants off level appropriate encounters anyway.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

That's been my experience with every single group I've ever DMed.  I gave up pitting parties against "level appropriate" CRs and ELs a long time back after too many parties laid waste to what the DMG declared should be a legitimate encounter.  For a long time, I've wondered if the books were correct all along and that it was just me, that I play things too soft, that I was going too easy on parties in terms of tactics.  I'm ever so grateful to hear someone else say that their group demolishes level-appropriate encounters out-of-hand.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> As long as you don't go *too* deep too fast, you'll be fine. You guys generally beat the pants off level appropriate encounters anyway.




As they say, its better to be lucky than good. Being down a HD from LA as a front line tank whose job is to charge the biggest baddies I'm fairly aware of the risks Sir Merrick takes when he goes head to head with ogres and such. But he's got a job to do and will face down mortal dangers to put the smack down on evil.

And speaking of his LA, I just realized that when we fought Lareth the Beautiful, Sir Merrick should not have been subject to the hold person spell. I believe it only affects humanoids and as an aasimar he is a native outsider. Something to consider when the next temple cleric tries to cast it on the glowing knight target.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> And speaking of his LA, I just realized that when we fought Lareth the Beautiful, Sir Merrick should not have been subject to the hold person spell. I believe it only affects humanoids and as an aasimar he is a native outsider. Something to consider when the next temple cleric tries to cast it on the glowing knight target.




Nice catch! A little late, of course, but still. And since there are a lot of bad cleric-types, we'll have to make sure we remember that in the future.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sorry about not posting for a while.  Apparently, my subscriptions to my pbp games, which had been in a separate folder from my other subscriptions, disappeared.  Thought no one had been posting in them for a long time.  Thought they had died.  Silly me.

I should definitely be able to post more often now, so you can leave that dangerous scouting to the poor halfling.  *grumbles good-naturedly*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yay, it's Moondoggie!


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I should definitely be able to post more often now, so you can leave that dangerous scouting to the poor halfling.  *grumbles good-naturedly*





Welcome back, Dog Moon! Don't worry...I won't let my game die unless it is do to player attrition/boredom/etc.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Dog Moon! Don't worry...I won't let my game die unless it is do to player attrition/boredom/etc.




Actually, that's what I was afraid had happen.  Definitely glad it hadn't though.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Heh, actually, the first game I was going to use this character in ended in the middle of the first combat when the DM vanished without a trace, and that one looked like it was going to be very interesting too.  What's funny was Dogmoon was in that game too.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Heh, actually, the first game I was going to use this character in ended in the middle of the first combat when the DM vanished without a trace, and that one looked like it was going to be very interesting too.  What's funny was Dogmoon was in that game too.




Was that Land Outcast's game, or another one? Because I've seen LO about, he just never came back to Play by Post.


----------



## Rhun

Hey Dire Lemming, can you add Shoon's position to your post. I need to know where he is moving to. You don't want me to assume.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Nah, it was a game that started in Forgotton Realms but the first thing that happened was all of our characters getting transported to another plane, or something like that.  Dogmoon was a pixie, or something like that.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Dogmoon was a pixie.





Go figure!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hey, Deren's back!    Jinx missed his pint-sized brethren.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> Go figure!



?

Man, I sure wish someone would run a Planescape game again.  I got into one here for a while but the DM started having internet problems and one day stopped appearing online altogether.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Heh, actually, the first game I was going to use this character in ended in the middle of the first combat when the DM vanished without a trace, and that one looked like it was going to be very interesting too.  What's funny was Dogmoon was in that game too.




Pixie?  Hrm, I've liked pixie, but I can't say that I remember that campaign specifically, though I do remember a couple of other campaigns which started but quickly died, sadly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Look at that, I come back and what happens?  Middle of trouble.  No wonder Deren's paranoid!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well, we all gathered in this tavern because we'd gotten letters of invitation, then the barkeeper delivered some line I can't remember and dropped dead for no apparent reason.  Then a Mercury Golem or something came in and at first it acted really weird, running in circles erratically, before suddenly attacking one of us.  So then we all started wailing on it and it seemed to be regenerating as fast as we could hit it.  Then it kicked my ass and almost killed me so I hit behind the bar while the others fought.  Your character went inisible and healed me I think.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well, we all gathered in this tavern because we'd gotten letters of invitation, then the barkeeper delivered some line I can't remember and dropped dead for no apparent reason.  Then a Mercury Golem or something came in and at first it acted really weird, running in circles erratically, before suddenly attacking one of us.  So then we all started wailing on it and it seemed to be regenerating as fast as we could hit it.  Then it kicked my ass and almost killed me so I hit behind the bar while the others fought.  Your character went inisible and healed me I think.




Okay, so I was thinking of the right game, but I wasn't the Pixie.  I was the Female Human who took the Stoneblessed class in Races of Stone and went into Hammer of Moradin.  

Was totally more Dwarf than many Dwarves, but without the beard.

I'm also the one who drank some of the ale and took acid damage, so I slammed the keg on top of the Golem.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh right, you were the first one to get mercury poisoning cause it attacked you when it came in.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Nah, it was a game that started in Forgotton Realms but the first thing that happened was all of our characters getting transported to another plane, or something like that.  Dogmoon was a pixie, or something like that.




No, I was the pixie character.
I remember we were in a flying tavern with that devestating mercury golem.


----------



## Rhun

Hey Dire Lemming, I know where Shoon was at. Your action for him described him as "Rushing to the halfling's aid." So my question is: Where is he moving to? He is throwing a Sai, but is he moving to within melee range? Is he just moving 20' forward? My initial instinct would be to move him up by Deren's side based on the action you describe.

Kind of the whole point in me numbering the map is so you guys can tell me where you are going.


----------



## Voadam

CB, this is the maneuver you were thinking of?



> Delay
> By choosing to delay, you take no action and then act normally on whatever initiative count you decide to act. When you delay, you voluntarily reduce your own initiative result for the rest of the combat. When your new, lower initiative count comes up later in the same round, you can act normally. You can specify this new initiative result or just wait until some time later in the round and act then, thus fixing your new initiative count at that point.
> 
> You never get back the time you spend waiting to see what’s going to happen. You can’t, however, interrupt anyone else’s action (as you can with a readied action).
> 
> Initiative Consequences of Delaying
> Your initiative result becomes the count on which you took the delayed action. If you come to your next action and have not yet performed an action, you don’t get to take a delayed action (though you can delay again).
> 
> If you take a delayed action in the next round, before your regular turn comes up, your initiative count rises to that new point in the order of battle, and you do not get your regular action that round.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Yup.  

I know DMs who don't allow you to miss an action one round, delay the whole round, then come in the next round at the top of the initiative order.  That's why I asked Rhun if I could try it.  If he says no, no worries!  I supplied something else for Jinx to do for the first round.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> I know DMs who don't allow you to miss an action one round, delay the whole round, then come in the next round at the top of the initiative order.  That's why I asked Rhun if I could try it.  If he says no, no worries!  I supplied something else for Jinx to do for the first round.





Im a pretty lenient DM. I'll let you do just about anything.  I already said yes over in the IC thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'm trying to be a more lenient DM.  I don't always make it but I'm better than I used to be.

Thanks.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I wanted to move up next to Deren.   AC-90 I guess


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I don't want to presume to speak for Rhun, but Zirat and Sir Merrick had repeatedly stated earlier that they were both up front.  As did Jinx, for whom I said numerous times would be directly behind both of them.  Despite you quite clearly stating right before combat that you wanted to be up front, I'm not sure there was room.  Rhun would've had to displace someone who'd already had "dibs" on that spot.

Though Rhun can speak to the truth (or falseness) of that.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well yeah, just fit me in either beside or behind them.  I can still rush forward can't I?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh right, you were the first one to get mercury poisoning cause it attacked you when it came in.




Yeah.  Wasn't I the one who opened the door?  Man,  from now on, I'm staying in the back and hiding from everything.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I don't want to presume to speak for Rhun, but Zirat and Sir Merrick had repeatedly stated earlier that they were both up front.  As did Jinx, for whom I said numerous times would be directly behind both of them.  Despite you quite clearly stating right before combat that you wanted to be up front, I'm not sure there was room.  Rhun would've had to displace someone who'd already had "dibs" on that spot.





Although this is true, I believe there is no penalty for moving through the square of an ally, as long as you don't end your move in that square or use the charge action.

So yes, Shoon can rush past the two meatshields, er, fighters to attack as long as there is space. 

Generally, unless someone is scouting ahead, Zirat and Merrick will fill the front rank (unless I am told otherwise).


----------



## Rhun

Alright friends, I'm embarrassed to say I need a little rules help...in my years DMing 3.x, I don't believe I've ever had a PC grappled by an owlbear before.

So the question: How does the owlbear inflict damage to grappled prey? Claw, bite? I'm not sure what to use. Any clarification is most wlecome.


----------



## Dichotomy

SRD re: Improved Grab said:
			
		

> If the creature does not constrict, each successful grapple check it makes during successive rounds automatically deals the damage indicated for the attack that established the hold.





			
				SRD re: Owlbear & Improved Grab said:
			
		

> To use this ability, an owlbear must hit with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.



Does that solve it?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Code:
	

[B]Improved Grab[/B]
If a creature with this special attack hits with a melee weapon (usually a claw or bite
 attack), it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without 
provoking an attack of opportunity. No initial touch attack is required. Unless otherwise 
noted, improved grab works only against opponents at least one size category smaller than 
the creature. The creature has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simply use 
the part of its body it used in the improved grab to hold the opponent. If it chooses to do 
the latter, it takes a -20 penalty on grapple checks, but is not considered grappled itself; 
the creature does not lose its Dexterity bonus to AC, still threatens an area, and can use its 
remaining attacks against other opponents. [COLOR=SlateGray]A successful hold does not 
deal any extra damage unless the creature also has the constrict special attack. If the 
creature does not constrict, each successful grapple check it makes during successive 
rounds automatically deals the damage indicated for the attack that established the hold.
[/COLOR] Otherwise, it deals constriction damage as well (the amount is given in the 
creature’s descriptive text). When a creature gets a hold after an improved grab attack, it 
pulls the opponent into its space. This act does not provoke attacks of opportunity. It can 
even move (possibly carrying away the opponent), provided it can drag the opponent’s 
weight.


----------



## Rhun

I don't know where I was missing that passage at, but that completely answers my question. Thanks Strahd...sorry it is Zirat that is the one that is being grappled!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> I don't know where I was missing that passage at, but that completely answers my question. Thanks Strahd...sorry it is Zirat that is the one that is being grappled!



You avenged Korbryn's petrifaction, now let him go ...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx was hoping to spiderclimb on the ceiling and, as a distraction to let Merrick and the others deal with the owlbear and hopefully save Zirat, challenge whatever creature is at the end of the hall speaking Giant.  I've attempted to Bluff a new password but in the event that doesn't work, Jinx still has some artillery left in his spell repetoire for the day.  Namely scorching ray.  Failing those two ideas, he'll resort to throwing daggers at the "giant" or whatever it is from the ceiling.

Or, conversely, he'll do whatever Rhun deems best.  And I shan't complain a peep.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Well Rhun has kindly invited back (again) to take up the role of Jebediah Krane. I've caught up on the IC thread, and I must say I'm ever surprised as to how this group always seems to overcome truel overwhelming odds.

We did it in the moathouse, we did it on the road to Nulb, you did it in the tower, but I'm still not sure how you're going to beat the owlbear and his giant friend.  Saying that I honestly didn't think we'd survive the first two encounters either.

Rhun can you full me in on what's been happening, I have a few ideas as to how Jebediah could have spent his time.  Such as using his mind-reading and suggestion abilities to learn more from his captors they they learn from him.  Also I should be able to manage an escape attempt. who knows I might even arrive in time to save Zirat.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Rhun can you full me in on what's been happening, I have a few ideas as to how Jebediah could have spent his time.  Such as using his mind-reading and suggestion abilities to learn more from his captors they they learn from him.  Also I should be able to manage an escape attempt. who knows I might even arrive in time to save Zirat.





Absolutely. I'll do my best to get a post up for Jebediah this weekend to bring him up to speed.


----------



## Dichotomy

I'm going to be out of town from now until Saturday night.  I have to attend a funeral.  Please NPC me as you see fit.


----------



## Voadam

Welcome back LR.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh crap, save Sir Merrick!


----------



## Voadam

I've still got 2 hp, just a flesh wound.   uh, yeah.


----------



## Rhun

Just be glad that troll is doing -3 points damage per hit due to Ciaran's Ray of Enfeeblement. Otherwise, Merrick would have taken 29 points of damage and been at -7!!! That'll leave a mark!


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just be glad that troll is doing -3 points damage per hit due to Ciaran's Ray of Enfeeblement. Otherwise, Merrick would have taken 29 points of damage and been at -7!!! That'll leave a mark!




One of the best 1st level spells, IMO.  From 1st till about 4th level, 2nd best behind Color Spray, but at 5th, it becomes virtually useless.  If your DM throws big opponents instead of lots of smaller ones, probably becomes useless closer to about 4th level.  But seriously, in the ST, we come to a boss where there's a Bard and her pet Wolf.  I'm up first.  I color spray.  They fail their saves.  Battle over.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Woo hoo! I have a purpose!    

I'm glad that worked out... Kinda...


----------



## Rhun

I seem to recall that in AD&D / 2E that Ray of Enfeeblement was actually a 2nd level spell. Of course, the functionality was a bit different too.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun, I never got you the text for the powerful charge feat I was going to take as my second level fighter bonus feat. Here it is for you to review before I add it to Sir Merrick.

Powerful Charge
Type: General, Fighter
Sources: Eberron Campaign Setting 
Miniatures Handbook 
Monster Manual III 
Monster Manual IV
Tome of Magic

You can charge with extra force.

Prerequisite: Medium or larger, base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: When you charge, if your melee attack hits, it deals an extra 1d8 points of damage (if you're Medium). For Large creatures, the extra damage is 2d6; for Huge, 3d6; for Gargantuan, 4d6; and for Colossal, 6d6.
This feat works only when you make a charge. It does not work when you're mounted, if you have the ability to make multiple attacks on a charge, you may apply this extra damage to only one of those attacks in a round.
Special: A fighter may select Powerful Charge as one of his fighter bonus feats.


----------



## Voadam

The troll is adjacent to me and has reach, even withdrawing only prevents AoOs for the first 5' so he could tag me out for a withdrawal. Let's hope I crit!  

I really need to get some healing potions.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Brave Sir Merrick!
Brave Sir Merrick!

In brightest day, or darkest night,
No evil could escape his sight.

He shown with light that wasn't green,
To evil he was very mean.

No evil could cause him delay,
Sir Merrick always led the way!

When danger reered it's ugly head,
Sir Merrick bravely turned and said,

"Oh god!  That's supposed to be inside me!"
But still he did not turn and flee!

He bravely did not run away,
and now he's dead what can I say,
but brave brave brave brave Sir Merrick!

Brave brave brave brave Sir Merrick!


----------



## Rhun

Hmmm...I see a new direction for Shoon. Monk/Bard!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Naw, all my bards end up being ignored.  I'll be like; "Let's try to find a peace-  Oh you're killing everything...  Oh well..."

Hm... come to think of it, all my characters that try to avoid violence get ignored...


----------



## Voadam

You need to try the metallica themed bard who sings songs like "Kill Them All".


----------



## Dire Lemming

I really don't enjoy playing violent characters much.  The only very violent character I've ever played was the only one I've ever had die.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> You need to try the metallica themed bard who sings songs like "Kill Them All".



Sad ... but true.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Howdy.  I'm home.  Pretty tired, though.  I'll be around on Thursday, after I get over the jet lag and the flight home.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Absolutely. I'll do my best to get a post up for Jebediah this weekend to bring him up to speed.



Just letting you know I'm still here


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey CB, somehow we're alive!  Check it out, I was totally ready if Merrick kicked the bucket.  I made a poem for him and everything(scroll up a bit).


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Just letting you know I'm still here





I know.  I'm still working on getting something together for Jebediah to get you back with the party. I've just been extremely busy! I've got a four-day weekend coming up, so hopefully I can get something up for you then.


----------



## Voadam

I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.





Thanks for the update. I'll take care of Merrick while you are gone. (Evil Laugh)


----------



## Voadam

That may be enough time to get me raised!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well he's not quite dead yet.  He's getting better.

Heh, Jeb could be a prisoner with Shoon's 'girlfriend' and then he helps her escape and she falls for him instead.


----------



## Dichotomy

I am also going to be gone from sometime tomorrow until late on the 29th.  Please NPC Aeron as needed.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Heh, Jeb could be a prisoner with Shoon's 'girlfriend' and then he helps her escape and she falls for him instead.





Wouldn't that be a fun twist!


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Yet again I'm amazed that the group was able to overcome what seemed like insurmountable odds. Seriously what does it take to kill this group.

Is it just me or day this adventure seem way to deadily. Or is Rhun just evil


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Seriously what does it take to kill this group.




Hopefully, we won't find out.


----------



## Rhun

I'm not too evil. 


Sorry for the delays, guys. RL has been extremely busy, and I'm trying to get my posting back on track.


----------



## Dire Lemming

That darn real life, always interfering with what is important!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Meh, it's summer.  Take yer time.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick's daylight lasts 20 minutes 1/day.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sir Merrick's daylight lasts 20 minutes 1/day.





So who else has light sources?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon has all sorts of useful stuff in his wagon, including torches.  We should bring some of that stuff with us.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon has all sorts of useful stuff in his wagon, including torches.  We should bring some of that stuff with us.




Well, it isn't doing much good just sitting in your wagon.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Right!  So let's get all that just and make Zirat or someone carry it!

Check the Rogues Gallary, cause my character sheet got erased when my hard drive died!

Also, due to that, any the changes since character creation were lost as well.    Rhun, have you been keeping track of our sheets?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Also, due to that, any the changes since character creation were lost as well.    Rhun, have you been keeping track of our sheets?




Um, no...that is what the Rogue's Gallery is for. You guys are supposed to update your PCs there.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I was keeping track of it on my sheet on my comp, it's a serious pain to update the rogue's gallery post every time something happens so I was going to wait until I leveled up.  So, anyone got a good memory?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I was keeping track of it on my sheet on my comp, it's a serious pain to update the rogue's gallery post every time something happens so I was going to wait until I leveled up.  So, anyone got a good memory?





Actually, I'm not sure you've actually used anything that needed keeping track of yet. I know you used the some manacles, but I assume you took them back once the bandits were dropped off in Hommlet.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm not sure you've actually used anything that needed keeping track of yet. I know you used the some manacles, but I assume you took them back once the bandits were dropped off in Hommlet.




Oh, well ok then!  Whew!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I downloaded the RG on 12 April 2007.  This is what your character's entry reads at the time of download:



> Name: Shoon
> Class: Monk 3
> Race: Human
> Size: Medium
> Gender: Male
> Alignment: LG
> Deity: Pelor
> 
> Str: 13 +1		Level: 3		XP: 3000
> Dex: 17 +3		BAB: +2			HP: 18 of 18
> Con: 10 +0		Grapple: +3
> Int: 13 +1		Speed: 30 ft.
> Wis: 16 +3		Init: +7
> Cha: 10 +0
> 
> Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
> Armor:	10	0	0	+3	0	0	+3	16
> Touch: 16	Flatfooted: 13
> 
> Total	Base	Mod	Misc
> Fort: 	3	+3	+0	0
> Ref: 	6	+3	+3	0
> Will: 	6	+3	+3	0 +2 Against Enchantment
> 
> Weapon			Attack		Damage		Critical	Range
> Unarmed strike		+5		1d6+1		x2
> Quarterstaff		+3		1d6+1		x2
> Kama			+5		1d6+1		x2
> Siangham		+5		1d6+1		x2
> Sai			+5		1d4+1		x2		10
> Masterwork Nunchaku	+6		1d6+1		x2
> 
> Languages:
> Common
> Celestial
> 
> Abilities:
> Evasion
> Unarmed Strike
> Flurry of blows
> Stunning Fist x3
> Still Mind
> 
> Feats:
> Improved Unarmed Strike
> Stunning Fist
> Deflect Arrows
> Weapon Finesse
> Improved Initiative
> Combat Expertise
> 
> Skills				Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc
> Appraise			1	0	1
> Balance				10	5	3	2
> Climb				6	5	1
> Craft				1	0	1
> Escape Artist			8	5	3
> Forgery				1	0	1
> Heal				5	3	2
> Hide				3	0	3
> Jump				8	5	1	2
> Listen				5	3	2
> Move Silently			3	0	3
> Ride				3	0	3
> Search				1	0	1
> Sense Motive			2	0	2
> Spot				4	2	2
> Survival			2	0	2
> Swim				1	0	1
> Tumble				10	5	3	2
> Use Rope			5	0	3	2 +2 with silk rope
> 
> Equipment:				Cost		Weight		Armor/Shield Bonus
> Monk’s Outfit				5 gp		2 lb.
> Backpack				2 gp		2 lb.
> Quarterstaff				-		4 lb.
> Kama					2 gp		2 lb.
> Siangham				3 gp		1 lb.
> Sai x3					3 gp		3 lb.
> Masterwork Nunchaku			302 gp		2 lb.
> 
> Inside Backpack:
> Grappling Hook				1 gp		4 lb.
> Rope, Silk				10 gp		5 lb.
> Climber’s Kit				80 gp		5 lb.
> Healer’s Kit x2				100 gp		10 lb.
> Total Weight: 40 lb.
> 
> Heavy Warhorse				400 gp		-
> Bit and bridle				2 gp		1 lb.
> Pack Saddle				5 gp		20 lb.
> Wagon					35 gp		400 lb.
> 
> In Pack Saddle / Wagon
> Monk’s Outfit (spare)			5 gp		2 lb.
> Tent					10 gp		20 lb.
> Bedroll					1 sp		5 lb.
> Flint and steel				1 gp		-
> Trail Rations x20			10 gp		20 lb.
> Feed x4					2 sp		40 lb.
> Water Skin				1 gp		4 lb.
> Masterwork Manacles, good lock x5	650 gp		15 lb.
> Masterwork Manacles, good lock S x3	390 gp		9 lb.
> Potion of Cure Light Wounds x 6		300 gp		?
> Bullseye Lantern			12 gp		3 lb
> Hooded Lantern				7 gp		2 lb.
> Oil Flank x7				7 sp		7 lb.
> Chest with good lock					82 gp		25 lb.
> 
> Money: 285 gp
> 
> Light		Medium		Heavy		Lift		Drag
> Weight Limit:	50 lb. or less	51-100 lb.	100-150 lb.	300 lb.		750 lb.
> 
> Age: 18
> Height:  5’ 10”
> Weight: 137
> Eyes: greenish blue
> Hair: Blond
> Skin: tanned
> 
> Shoon's hair is short though not short enough to make you think it would stick up in the way it does.  He has a lean, athletic build.  He wears relatively practical, loose clothes that wouldn't make him stand out as someone who might be skilled in combat were it not for the Kama and Siangham secured at his waist.
> 
> Sorry I don't have much fluff yet.  I had some for this sharacter but it was terrible, then I made some more but it only worked in the setting he was originally in.




Rhun's right.  You should be taking care of your RG entry for your PC.  I know that I don't update my own enough.


----------



## Dire Lemming

It's still there, it's just that the up to date one on my computer is gone.  But I didn't change much of anything so I guess it's ok.


----------



## Rhun

I suppose I should be downloading the RG more often than I have, too...I haven't done it for months.


----------



## Dog Moon

I have a couple of sunrods remaining, IIRC.


----------



## Dire Lemming

There is also a hooded lantern and a bullseye lantern in the wagon, and 7 oil flasks.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I have 5 sunrods. That should help.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron also has an everburning torch.


----------



## Rhun

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Aeron also has an everburning torch.





Well, that solves the problem completely! May not be super bright, but it lasts forever.


----------



## Dire Lemming

So are we bringing some of my stuff or not?  It's no use in the wagon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I wanna go right back down to the burned troll that we left.  Maybe it's crazy but that's what I want to do.  

Though I'll happily go along with the crowd's concensus.  If ya'll want to go about things differently, Jinx'll be right there with you to muddle things up gnome-style.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Forgot to say, Jinx is a lazy lightweight.  No way is he gonna carry a bunch of Shoon's gear.


----------



## Dire Lemming

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I wanna go right back down to the burned troll that we left.  Maybe it's crazy but that's what I want to do.
> 
> Though I'll happily go along with the crowd's concensus.  If ya'll want to go about things differently, Jinx'll be right there with you to muddle things up gnome-style.




In other words, hiding behind Zirat.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Exactly!  And don't forget Sir Merrick, he's big and meaty too!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well of course, but Zirat is the biggest and meatiest meatshield, only the best for Master Jinx!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll carry the light when not fighting, but remember that I'm battling with two handed spiked chain ... so, I'll throw the sunrod or torch on the ground when battling evil monsters that want so badly to hurt little Jinxy


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*10 Torches + Flint & Steel


----------



## Rhun

You could just tie the sunrod to your belt or some such...


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I miss dull grey ioun stones with Continual Flame cast on them. Having a little fire dance around your head is cool.


----------



## Rhun

Seems to be a slow day around the boards today...and since it is finally a slow day at work, that means I am really bored!


----------



## Voadam

Its kind of neat to plunge into the unkown down here under the temple and just stumble on stuff.

When I ran this module in the 80s the party took off for the Wild Coast after the Moathouse and Nulb and never made it into the Temple itself so I didn't read this part in depth and we're at a point where it is all new to me again.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I played the computer game, I can't remember much.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I played the computer game, I can't remember much.




I never played the computer game, so I don't know how accurate they portrayed it. FWIW, there are several sections I am probably going to have to modify, or you guys will be wandering around the dungeons for years!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Years? Ha... 

It's funny how all this can take a long time, but still not feel like a lot. You really do have to keep the adventures short, huh?


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> I never played the computer game, so I don't know how accurate they portrayed it. FWIW, there are several sections I am probably going to have to modify, or you guys will be wandering around the dungeons for years!



I've got both the original and the new adventures as well as the computer game. 

For the tiny amount of the temple that I've been thru on the computer, I found that it was very accurate. So much so that I could look ahead to see where the nasty monsters were. 

Of course there were some changes particularly around Homlett, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Rhun

Actually, the Temple and its Dungeons really don't have to be changed all that much...but the "nodes" certainly do. I'm still figuring what to do when you guys make it that far.

Also, LR, I'm sorry I haven't re-introduced you to the party yet. But soon, I promise!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I played the computer game, I can't remember much.




The main thing I remember about the computer game is that there's the opportunity to have a Hill Giant as your cohort, but the town ostracizes you and you can't go there if he's a part of your group.  Don't know if that's part of the original or not.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Yeah, I remember the hill giant. He joined me as a cohort.
As for Hommlet, I don't recall any trouble because there were no citizens left in Hommlet. That what happens when you play a group with a Necromancer, Half Orc barbarian, Priest of Nerull and Warpriest of Hextor.

Rhun, as for Jebediah's introduction, what do you think about this scenario I used in a previous Ravenloft table-top campaign.
*"Help … Please Help me"* says the impaled human.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rhun, as for Jebediah's introduction, what do you think about this scenario I used in a previous Ravenloft table-top campaign.
> *"Help … Please Help me"* says the impaled human.





Isn't that just what clerics are for?  *Rip* *squelch* *tap* "There you are, good as new."


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, the Temple and its Dungeons really don't have to be changed all that much...but the "nodes" certainly do. I'm still figuring what to do when you guys make it that far.
> 
> Also, LR, I'm sorry I haven't re-introduced you to the party yet. But soon, I promise!



Excellent my plan to make Rhun feel guilty worked perfectly.

But seriously it's no big deal, I'm a patient man. Also I disappeared for a while so I can hardly complain.


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rhun, as for Jebediah's introduction, what do you think about this scenario I used in a previous Ravenloft table-top campaign.
> *"Help … Please Help me"* says the impaled human.




Heh.  Last time something like that happened in my group, the impaled person got killed, the player had to make a new character, and we continued on.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rhun, as for Jebediah's introduction, what do you think about this scenario I used in a previous Ravenloft table-top campaign.
> *"Help … Please Help me"* says the impaled human.



It all depends on what they know about Jebediah. If he was captured as part of a general raid, then I guess he'd be stored with the other normal prisoners. If on the other hand they csaptured his specifically *gulp* then he might be being tortured.

I'm personally hoping that he's with the other normal prisoners then he could always use his suggestion/charming abilities to get away. Of course if that's the situation he'd be happy to hang around and learn as much inside information as possible.

Actually what would be real fun is if Jeb some how 'converted' to serving the temple, then instead of finding him in a cell you could come across him elsewhere, perhaps after he's helped capture the group.

He is LN after all, so he'd be willing to do whatever is 'necessary' to achieve his ultimate goal.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> It all depends on what they know about Jebediah. If he was captured as part of a general raid, then I guess he'd be stored with the other normal prisoners. If on the other hand they csaptured his specifically *gulp* then he might be being tortured.
> 
> I'm personally hoping that he's with the other normal prisoners then he could always use his suggestion/charming abilities to get away. Of course if that's the situation he'd be happy to hang around and learn as much inside information as possible.
> 
> Actually what would be real fun is if Jeb some how 'converted' to serving the temple, then instead of finding him in a cell you could come across him elsewhere, perhaps after he's helped capture the group.
> 
> He is LN after all, so he'd be willing to do whatever is 'necessary' to achieve his ultimate goal.




Hm, I personally wouldn't think of betraying your friends to an evil cult as lawful neutral. :\


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, I personally wouldn't think of betraying your friends to an evil cult as lawful neutral. :\



Not that I'm saying that he would. But if he felt that the only way to succeed in destroying the temple was for some 'innocents' to die then he would. As his decision wouldn't be swayed by sentimentality. I.E Morality.

Personally I can't why this would ever be necessary, so please take my previous remarks with the flippancy that they are due.   

Also I was really just referring to how 'some' movies like to put the so called 'untrustworthy' members of  a group in the situation when they 'seemed' to have betrayed their friends, only to reveal that it was all part of a mastermind scheme to lull the BBEG into a false sense of security, so that they can in turn betray and destroy the BBEG in the end. *shock horror*   

Mental note! Don't mention the betrayal of your team while they are _still_searching to rescue you.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Lawful Neutral is probably the most screwed up alignment in the game.  How do you decide what law to follow without the influence of morality?  Willingly betraying your loyal friends in order to get what you want seems pretty evil to me.  Sticking by your friends no matter what seems neutral.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hm, I personally wouldn't think of betraying your friends to an evil cult as lawful neutral. :\




Depending on the reason to do so I could see it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Mental note! Don't mention the betrayal of your team while they are _still_searching to rescue you.




I have a strange feeling that we don't really need or especially want to rescue Jeb.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I have a strange feeling that we don't really need or especially want to rescue Jeb.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Heh, every group needs an impatient violent guy.  

I'm just glad Sir Merrick isn't chaotic neutral or we might have something similar to my game last night where we had to knock the fighter unconcious because he insisted on challanging a swarm of giant insects when we were about to escape from a hellhole dungeon of doom and everyone was exhaused.  Well he wasn't that exausted since the npc cleric used all her healing keeping the meatchield afloat, and then we rescued another NPC cleric who healed him up too.  

Actually, I would have left him but I figured shooting an ally in the back with a knockout venom in order to save them is more paladinly than leaving them to die of their own arogance. 

It was lots of fun though.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Heh, every group needs an impatient violent guy.
> 
> I'm just glad Sir Merrick isn't chaotic neutral




Lawful Good for the win!  


Shoon and Aeron, idealistic benevolent adventurers, regretting the violence they must be a part of in their quest to do the right thing in a world with evil forces. Sir Merrick however is the merciless wrath of good smiting evil incarnate.

Jinx, Zirat, and Deren, each stand in the balance between the two poles struggling for the soul of the party.


----------



## Dire Lemming

That seems about right.  Well for Shoon, I wouldn't presume to speak for the others.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Heh.  Jinx has evil roots at the heart of his background.  He's neutral-ish at the moment.  The way I've been seeing things, Aeron has slowly been getting through to the selflish little gnome.  Jinx is scared to death of Sir Merrick the Fierce, and Zirat's detect evil ability likewise makes Jinx shrink away.  Jinx'd initially felt threatened by Ciaran (since Ciaran's a wizard, too), but soon determined that Ciaran is odd enough as to be _waaaay_ out in left field and therefore no threat to his person.  Jinx likes Deren because Deren's little, like himself.  Jinx isn't sure about Shoon quite yet.  The gnome is halfway worried that Shoon's after someone connected to Jinx's past back in the Free City.

I've been wondering what Bauble will do if or when his master tends more toward good than toward evil?  Maybe that feisty cat will abandon Jinx.


----------



## Dire Lemming

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Jinx has evil roots at the heart of his background.  He's neutral-ish at the moment.  The way I've been seeing things, Aeron has slowly been getting through to the selflish little gnome.  Jinx is scared to death of Sir Merrick the Fierce, and Zirat's detect evil ability likewise makes Jinx shrink away.  Jinx'd initially felt threatened by Ciaran (since Ciaran's a wizard, too), but soon determined that Ciaran is odd enough as to be _waaaay_ out in left field and therefore no threat to his person.  Jinx likes Deren because Deren's little, like himself.  Jinx isn't sure about Shoon quite yet.  The gnome is halfway worried that Shoon's after someone connected to Jinx's past back in the Free City.
> 
> I've been wondering what Bauble will do if or when his master tends more toward good than toward evil?  Maybe that feisty cat will abandon Jinx.




Ebil cat?  NO!! Kitties not be ebil!!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

God in Heaven, if Bauble's not evil incarnate, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Dire Lemming

He's in ur basket scratchen ur handz!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

On another note, I was happy to see when you said today that you've got a game going for yourself.  Is your pops playing this time around?  Who's DMing?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well it's not like that really, I still haven't found anyone to play with around here.  Just some people I know on a different forum set up a game with a live chat room.  It's allot more like a tabletop game than PbP though.  What with random blurtings of weird stuff and weekly sessions.  The DM even covered us with Ichor!   Sadly, everyone I know who plays PnP RPGs around here is either too busy or too far away.

We mst redem ur kitteh!  Us lolcatz! http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/schrodingers-lolcat1.jpg


----------



## CanadienneBacon

You know, I've seen some of those pictures in that series before and I think there must be a generational gap or something because even though I do know Schrodinger's etc, etc, ad infinitum, the language or the general nature of the pics always leaves me scratching my head as to what, exactly, the point there is.  Are they supposed to be cute?  Funny?  Am I going for the "awwwww" factor there?  Just feels like I'm not getting it.  Likewise, I don't get why so many EN Worlders have a picture of a kitten as their avatar.  Either you men really like kittens or there's some joke that I just ain't getting.

I feel old.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I don't know, I just find cats really cute and funny.

And you're not that old!  My Grandpa is old!


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Jinx has evil roots at the heart of his background.




Actually, my character had an Evil background as well.  But he at least has seen the error in his ways.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon did too, but it was mostly due to cluelessness.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I don't know, I just find cats really cute and funny.





I'm more of a rottweiler fan, myself.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

German shepherds.    

Though I note that we have a cat at the moment.


----------



## Voadam

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> God in Heaven, if Bauble's not evil incarnate, then I don't know what is.




Just bring it to his attention and Sir Merrick can take care of that for you.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Voadam said:
			
		

> Just bring it to his attention and Sir Merrick can take care of that for you.




No hrt teh kitteh!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I don't know, I just find cats really cute and funny.




And stupid.  Seriously though, cats are just stupid.  Or maybe it's just that the cats here in my home are in the weak end of the gene pool.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Kittehz iz teh smrt!  ur meen!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

My husband is scheduled to return home from sea tomorrow.  I'll be around but less frequently.  If you get in a jam and need a post for Jinx, feel free to have him either throw his dagger or cast a spell from his prepared list.  I'm easy either way.  Conversely, he could be totally content to sit tight at the back and keep watch from behind.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Good for you!  And don't worry, Shoon is one to stick up for the little guy.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

On the other side, I've just refound the Internet... so Ciaran will be a bit more lively. (I gotta keep torturing our intrepid DM's PC in my game, anyway...) 

And yeah, Ciaran's not really a threat for Jinx. I kind of figure he's that bridge between a hyper-intellectual philosopher and a gaping maw of a force of nature. Although I still gotta work on more blasting spells. 

I like how Jinx and Ciaran serve very different roles in the party dynamic despite both being wizards. Jinx is definitely far more approachable, while Ciaran... I'm not sure how best to classify Ciaran. Maybe just as creepy.


----------



## Rhun

I really like having two wizards/arcane casters in the group too...it adds a lot of utility. Plus, somebody has to be able to pull Merrick and Zirat out of trouble.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

That's Aeron's job!


----------



## Dichotomy

Of course it is!  As long as I don't run out of spells again.


----------



## Dog Moon

And Deren will chill in the back ready to run if and when the casters can't bail everyone out of trouble.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Put your trust in the champ


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick threatens with both reach (glaive) and close up (armor spikes) and has combat reflexes. Does he get attacks of opportunity when the guards stand up from their chairs?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sir Merrick threatens with both reach (glaive) and close up (armor spikes) and has combat reflexes. Does he get attacks of opportunity when the guards stand up from their chairs?





Wow...that is a good question. I really don't know. Per the SRD, it lists it as "Stand up from prone" provoking an AoO. Nothing about chairs. Sounds like a post for the rules forum!!!


http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=199528


----------



## CanadienneBacon

In the interest of chipping in my two cents, I'd count it as an AoO.


----------



## Rhun

Appears that most people agree with me so far, that is DOES NOT provoke an AoO. After all, dismounting/mounting a horse does not provoke, and I think getting out of a chair is easier and would leave you less open than that.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Appears that most people agree with me so far, that is DOES NOT provoke an AoO. After all, dismounting/mounting a horse does not provoke, and I think getting out of a chair is easier and would leave you less open than that.



As A fellow DM, I agree with Rhun


----------



## Voadam

Next fighter trick.

Opening or closing a door is a move action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. Would knocking the table out from under the guard who jumped up there be a similar action a disabled but heroic knight could still perform?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Next fighter trick.
> 
> Opening or closing a door is a move action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. Would knocking the table out from under the guard who jumped up there be a similar action a disabled but heroic knight could still perform?




It's creative, I like it, I'll allow it!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Next fighter trick.
> 
> Opening or closing a door is a move action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. Would knocking the table out from under the guard who jumped up there be a similar action a disabled but heroic knight could still perform?




Now I agree with Voadam, as long as he can lift the amount weight


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys...just an FYI from the "official" Rules of the Game

_"Getting to your feet when seated on the ground is just as difficult as getting up from a prone position and also requires a move action that provokes attacks of opportunity. If you're kneeling on the ground, getting up takes some time, but it doesn't make you vulnerable, so you use a move action that doesn't provoke attacks of opportunity. Getting up from a chair is a free action that doesn't provoke attacks of opportunity if the chair is fairly high; otherwise it's just like getting up from a prone position."_


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Uh, so...which way are you ruling on this issue?  

The phrase, "Getting up from a chair is a free action that doesn't provoke attacks of opportunity if the chair is fairly high; otherwise it's just like getting up from a prone position"  still leaves plenty of room for interpretation.  I mean, "if the chair is fairly high"?  That's sufficiently vague enough for a reasonable individual to wonder to oneself, "how high does it have to be?  When they say 'high,' are they talking about a regular dining chair or a barstool?"  The word "otherwise" definitely indicates to me that the emphasis of the statement requires an AoO to be in order when you get up from a chair.

Just curious!


----------



## Dichotomy

I will be on vacation from tomorrow (June 29th) evening until about Sunday, July 8.  I will have internet access, but not as much as I do normally.  So, while I intend to post when able, please feel free to NPC Aeron if you find yourself waiting on him.


----------



## Rhun

Thanks for the head'sup Dichotomy...have a great vacation!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Yup, have a good time on vacation, Dichotomy.  And chuck that computer access out the window while you're on vacation, if you can!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, it appears that I have been grossly confused.  By "southern" passageway, I thought you meant the passageway that leads off from square AS64 on the map in the IC.  From Jinx's perspective, that _is_ a southern passageway!  I think, rather, that you meant (and I misunderstood) the passageway that leads south out of the room where Merrick, Zirat, and the others are, yes?

Apologies.

Any of the (many!) number of times I've had Jinx refering to "southern passageway," he's been talking about the one leading away south just off of Ciaran's webbing.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Rhun, it appears that I have been grossly confused.  By "southern" passageway, I thought you meant the passageway that leads off from square AS64 on the map in the IC.  From Jinx's perspective, that _is_ a southern passageway!  I think, rather, that you meant (and I misunderstood) the passageway that leads south out of the room where Merrick, Zirat, and the others are, yes?
> 
> Apologies.
> 
> Any of the (many!) number of times I've had Jinx refering to "southern passageway," he's been talking about the one leading away south just off of Ciaran's webbing.






 I've actually tried to point that out to you several times IC, but apparently we had a miscommunication. My next post was going to have everyone wondering just what Jinx had been smoking! LOL. But yes, every time I have referred to the southern passage, it is the one that leads out of the chamber that Merrick and Zirat have just went down.

But, no harm no foul!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

That's hilarious.  I had been sitting here, typing away, thinking, "Yeah, the _southern _ passageway.  I know.  Why is he repeating that to us?"  Jinx was out in the western hallway; south to him/me is AS64.  Never occurred to me (despite checking the map twice, maybe three times) to look into the room!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Good grief, what happened to that mind like a steel trap?


----------



## Rhun

The drawbacks of PbP, eh?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Good grief, what happened to that mind like a steel trap?



Psaw.  You've gamed with me before in person.  I know you know I'm about as far from "mind like a steel trap" as it gets.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> The drawbacks of PbP, eh?



Or maybe I'm just dumb.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'm fast approaching burnout.  I'm going to take a long weekend off to try to get some much-needed rest.  Catch you guys on Wednesday.  

Rhun,  I'm all ate up in terms of what's going on the IC.  I humbly defer the remainder of Jinx's actions to your (or any of my fellow players designated by you) capable hands.  If he needs to chew some whacky weed in the IC to explain the recent "who's on south" bit of hilarity, well...needless to say, please feel free to do what you need to do to fix things.

Thanks.  Catch you guys on the flip side.


----------



## Voadam

Sorry for the absence, been a little transition week for me at work.


----------



## Rhun

No problem...


Just so you guys know, there are guards around the corner to the south that you can hear. I'm still not sure what your plan of action is. It sounds like you may want to ignore them for now, and focus on reviving the unconscious guards?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well Shoon imediatly went to the end of the hall and peaked carefully around the corner when the last guard was stabilized.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'll go look in and see what's going on.  Likely (because of my past confusion over layout) I'll opt to have Jinx shadow someone else.


----------



## Rhun

I'll get the next post up this weekend...I just wanted to make sure we are all on the save page.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wha?  This game has a save feature?!  Why didn't you tell me so?!


----------



## Rhun

Oops...meant saMe page. Not sure how I typed 'V' instead. Stupid laptop keyboard.


----------



## Voadam

Quick rules question. Sir Merrick has the daylight spell-like ability. daylight counters and dispels equal or lower level darkness spells. I'm not sure exactly how this happens. Does it dispel every darkness spell it comes in contact with? Do I have to instead use it as a targeted dispel that automatically works? If it must be targetted what happens when the daylight and a darkness effect overlap?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Quick rules question. Sir Merrick has the daylight spell-like ability. daylight counters and dispels equal or lower level darkness spells. I'm not sure exactly how this happens. Does it dispel every darkness spell it comes in contact with? Do I have to instead use it as a targeted dispel that automatically works? If it must be targetted what happens when the daylight and a darkness effect overlap?





I missed this question...let me go read-up on things, and I'll post an update.


----------



## Rhun

Sorry for the confusion with the last post guys. I was looking at the map, and I had missed the IC post about Shoon running back to the others.

When we are in a combat, or potential combat situaion, please add OOC comments to the bottom of you post so we can try to avoid this. Such as:

*Shoon moves back to square B7.*
(You don't have to use my format, just whatever you are comfortable with using for OOC text)

Thanks in advance! I hope this will help clarify things and we can avoid mis-posts in the future.


----------



## Voadam

Gurgle, sputter, wheeze, from the floor.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Gurgle, sputter, wheeze, from the floor.




If it makes you feel better, the initial attack was aimed at Shoon...but DL forced me to recognize that Shoon had moved earlier.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel better, the initial attack was aimed at Shoon...but DL forced me to recognize that Shoon had moved earlier.




And if it doesn't?  


Armored ogre in the dark. Sir Merrick already down. I'm not worried though, the halfling threw a small knife blind at the big foe.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I attack the darkness!  Critical threat!  Natural Twenty on confirm!!!  Deren saves the day!!!!!  ...  No, probably not.


----------



## Rhun

He is pretty good with his daggers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I attack the darkness!  Critical threat!  Natural Twenty on confirm!!!  Deren saves the day!!!!!  ...  No, probably not.




Not with 1d3+3 damage.  
My max on a crit hit would be 12.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not with 1d3+3 damage.
> My max on a crit hit would be 12.




True, I was just thinking about against human guards when you catch them flatfooted...then you are at 1d3+5+1d6. That ain't too bad for a small dagger.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> True, I was just thinking about against human guards when you catch them flatfooted...then you are at 1d3+5+1d6. That ain't too bad for a small dagger.




Yeah, I like that.  

Reminds me of my Swordsage.  Wielded a dagger.  I dealt 1d4 +10 damage, +2d6 v. evil, +1d6 v. undead, and +1d6 v. arcane.  After a while, the weapon damage itself becomes negligent and it's all about what bonuses you can add to the weapon.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

I know I've said this before, but I think you all are going to die.   

Suddenly Jebediah being locked up and ignored (by Rhun) doesn't seem like such a bad situation. 

Honestly if you can make it out of this tight corner I'll be really impressed.!


----------



## Dichotomy

Well, I, sadly, expect us to die.  I've only got 3 (2 after this round) cure minor wounds spells left, plus a couple of domain spells that I can't use as spontaneous cure spells.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx still has spells!  He has a scorching ray lined up to use next combat round after he gets off his color spray.


----------



## Rhun

Well, Jinx to the rescue!!! What do you know?


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Suddenly Jebediah being locked up and ignored (by Rhun) doesn't seem like such a bad situation.




Well, if the rest of the party dies it will be up to Lord Krane to organize a new group of victims...er, adventurers. Seriously, though, I'll deal with you soon. (Sound ominous enough ?)


FWIW, I gave the group several rounds to allow for retreat or whatever, and you guys sat around trying to heal the bad guys. In all my years DMing, I've never seen anything like that. LOL.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heh, I ALMOST had Deren just escape while attempting to Hide/Move Silently, but despite his paranoia, he is a true ally and wasn't just gonna desert.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh, I ALMOST had Deren just escape while attempting to Hide/Move Silently, but despite his paranoia, he is a true ally and wasn't just gonna desert.





I would have swarmed him with a group of Dire Quail for such a betrayal!


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> I would have swarmed him with a group of Dire Quail for such a betrayal!




Oh man, that would just be cruel.


Oh the Halflinganity!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, Jinx to the rescue!!! What do you know?




Well, er...actually, that's an _*ogre*_ in the hallway, isn't it?    

Given his past experience, oh, DYING at the wrong end of an ogre's club, Jinx probably doesn't like ogres too well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Did I forget to say dibs on cleric for chargen?


----------



## Dichotomy

Ha!  I won't fight you for it.  But who knows... maybe it won't come to that.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Did I forget to say dibs on cleric for chargen?




Dibs on Deren's older brother Derek.  


Or maybe I don't have to dibs that.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Don't worry, Shoon's rediculous attempt at badassness will save us!!!  If not... Well...  um... let's try to kill the ogre.  It'll freak them out enough for us to grab a prisoner and flee.


----------



## Rhun

If I were the rest of the group I would retreat while Shoon is trying to ride the ogre like a horse...I'm sure many hijinks will ensue from such a maneuver.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, if the rest of the party dies it will be up to Lord Krane to organize a new group of victims...er, adventurers. Seriously, though, I'll deal with you soon. (Sound ominous enough ?)



Huzzah! I look forward to it.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> FWIW, I gave the group several rounds to allow for retreat or whatever, and you guys sat around trying to heal the bad guys. In all my years DMing, I've never seen anything like that. LOL.



That's what happens when Lord Crane isn't around to offer his strategic advice.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Lord Crane has more pressing issues to worry about.  Like what happens when a bunch of Yuan-Ti set on taking control of the ToEE get impatient. 

Er... Well I guess that isn't _Crane's_ problem.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lord Crane has more pressing issues to worry about.  Like what happens when a bunch of Yuan-Ti set on taking control of the ToEE get impatient.
> 
> Er... Well I guess that isn't _Crane's_ problem.



I haven't forgotten I just been swamped with other stuff. I'm also madily trying to find maps to use for the game


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lord Crane has more pressing issues to worry about.  Like what happens when a bunch of Yuan-Ti set on taking control of the ToEE get impatient.
> 
> Er... Well I guess that isn't _Crane's_ problem.




Hahaha.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, if the ogre is already down when it comes 'round to Jinx's turn on init, would it be possible for you to please direct his scorching ray spell at the next available (re: visible) foe?  Jinx has 20 feet of movement that he could (and would) use to get into position to target the next bad guy, if need be.  If not, no worries.  Just trying to think ahead to what I might be able to have the little guy do to further things along.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Rhun, if the ogre is already down when it comes 'round to Jinx's turn on init, would it be possible for you to please direct his scorching ray spell at the next available (re: visible) foe?  Jinx has 20 feet of movement that he could (and would) use to get into position to target the next bad guy, if need be.  If not, no worries.  Just trying to think ahead to what I might be able to have the little guy do to further things along.




Absolutely...I have a feeling the ogre will be down by then, but it depends on how much damage everyone can inflict on the thing.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I wouldn't have tried my stupid idea if the ogre wasn't already blind and stunned.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have tried my stupid idea if the ogre wasn't already blind and stunned.




I'd hope not!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have tried my stupid idea if the ogre wasn't already blind and stunned.



Your "stupid" idea is actually quite a good one, IMO.  Good luck with it!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

If you can take down an (enfeebled blind stunned) ogre in a grapple, you ROCK!


----------



## Rhun

I shall endeaver to get the next post up tonight (between packing). I'm kinda curious to see how things turn out.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> If I were the rest of the group I would retreat while Shoon is trying to ride the ogre like a horse...I'm sure many hijinks will ensue from such a maneuver.




Ooh, DM advice. Sir Merrick will heed it and bravely run away. No wait, he'll gurgle bloodily instead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ooh, DM advice. Sir Merrick will heed it and bravely run away. No wait, he'll gurgle bloodily instead.



Don't worry, I'll save you ... again.


----------



## Rhun

Well, you guys are still alive for now...


----------



## Dog Moon

Awww, my Intimidate failed.  Not particularly surprised though.  I was too hopeful about intimidation that not even seeing I had +0 total modifier to that skill stopped me.


----------



## Dire Lemming

This reminds me of the time I stabbed an arrow into a tree, and used it the propel myself up to where an archer was was standing on a branch, drop kick the bastard in the face, breaking his neck, and then land perfectly on the ground.  Then I got shot by the other archer for half my hit points. :\

Monks are kind of like Wizards in that they commonly tell the laws of physics to sit down and shut up.  Just on a more mundain level.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the time I stabbed an arrow into a tree, and used it the propel myself up to where an archer was was standing on a branch, drop kick the bastard in the face, breaking his neck, and then land perfectly on the ground.  Then I got shot by the other archer for half my hit points. :\




It could have been worse...the gnoll's could have been right behind the ogre.


----------



## Dire Lemming

No no, this can work for me.

Shoon sighs in annoyance as he tugs his leg out from underneath the dead ogre.  "All of these massive beasts are becoming troublesome."  he says, glaring at the remaining enemies.  "Look, we have killed your troll, we have killed you ogre, and we have killed you feathered bear thing.  Do you really want us to kill you too?"


----------



## Rhun

I believe Shoon has somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 CLW potions...they could be handy for getting Merrick back on his feet. 

Also (and I'm not one to give advice) you guys should probably consider that your Cleric is out of spells for the day...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hence, he is at the front line!  

Yes, Shoon has tons of useful junk if anyone bothered to bring it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hence, he is at the front line!
> 
> Yes, Shoon has tons of useful junk if anyone bothered to bring it.




Zirat took Shoon's cart on his back, don't you remember it?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

DL, Rhun
Zirat calling for the other to back off wasn't supposed to be loud enough like the shouts the others shouted to the coming guards.
it was for the ears of the party members who surround the champion, sorry for not clarifying it


----------



## Dire Lemming

Huh, I realized that Shoon acts ahead of Zirat in initiative so he'd have to delay until after he says that to respond to it.  I guess I should edit my post.

There we go.  That fits much better.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Huh, I realized that Shoon acts ahead of Zirat in initiative so he'd have to delay until after he says that to respond to it.  I guess I should edit my post.
> 
> There we go.  That fits much better.




I updated my post as well. helping Shoon free from under the Ogre.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Cannot... stand... suspense...  Must know how badly we die!


----------



## Rhun

Almost there guys. I beg just a little more patience. I promised to get the ALPHA game back up and on track, and it is taking me more time than expected. Expect your next post this weekend. And I totally apologize for all the delays!!!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Hey, don't sweat it. You know I've been late myself as a GM. You'll be fine.


----------



## Rhun

Well, lets get this battle over and get you guys some XPs, eh? If you survive, that is.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon really has to reconsider his motivations for joining this group.  He can't go and die before he "rescues" his girlfriend.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon really has to reconsider his motivations for joining this group.  He can't go and die before he "rescues" his girlfriend.





I think Shoon needs to reconsider his luck...it doesn't seem too good. His girlfriend jets on him, he joins this group, he rides an ogre but ends up falling to the ground, and he just rolled a natural "1" with his sai.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, that was some quick posting, yo!


----------



## Dire Lemming

What are you speaking of?  She was "kidnapped"!   Though it's a good think I made the guy look like one of my other characters or I'd never remember him.  Did I write up a description of the girlfriend somewhere here?  I can't remember.  

BTW Dogmoon, we were already in the hall and we're now trying to back out.  Well, hopefully.  We'd be allot better off with them coming out of a tight corridor.  Heck, we might even be able to beat them if we held that room to the north and gave them just enough space to come in one at a time.


EDIT:  Hot damn, that room to the north is an awesome defensive location.


----------



## Dog Moon

True.  Was just trying to help in the attack.  Not sure what exactly our tactics were.  Probably woulda been a great action for the previous round.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> EDIT:  Hot damn, that room to the north is an awesome defensive location.





This needs to go on one of those lists of the damndest things players say right before their PCs die! LOL.


----------



## Dire Lemming

To be perfectly honest, I don't think this group _has_ tactics.

@Rhun. Seriously, if we had to stand and fight that place would be great.  About the only thing that could be really bad for us there is an exploding spell of some sort, and that would kill us anywhere.


----------



## Rhun

Are you guys using the maps that I post? I ask because it seems people keep getting confused as to where everyone is at? Half the group has been down the hallway for the past couple of rounds at least.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Nope, I'm just using my ESP.  Next my eyes will turn silver and I'll gain telekenetic powers.  Then I'll become evil and try to kill Kirk, but he'll kill me and get away with just a few scratches and a torn shirt.  All with new CGI special effects.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Are you guys using the maps that I post? I ask because it seems people keep getting confused as to where everyone is at? Half the group has been down the hallway for the past couple of rounds at least.




I knew everyone was down there, but I figured people would start moving BACK.  Thought I was being clever, hiding to get SA, then everyone would move back and then when the enemies charge forward SNEAK ATTACK TO THE FACE!


But that obviously didn't happen.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> All with new CGI special effects.




Hey, when do I get CGI special effects?

My throwing daggers would look wicked with added effects.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Heh, you forgot to take into account the fact that most of the group is good, and would not abandon poor ol' Shoon, trapped under the dead ogre.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Good thing you said "most of."  Jinx is Neutral.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran's not exactly the nicest of fellows either.

But yeah, at the end of all this, a major discussion of tactics would be in order. I know Ciaran wants to coordinate spells with Jinx.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I have Jinx as a counterspeller.  I intend to take him down a support/generalist path.  Would you like to have Ciaran be the group's primary blaster?


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Are you guys using the maps that I post? I ask because it seems people keep getting confused as to where everyone is at? Half the group has been down the hallway for the past couple of rounds at least.




I am keeping careful track of Sir Merrick's position on the map.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I am keeping careful track of Sir Merrick's position on the map.





LOL. Sorry Voadam...I know this is a boring situation for you to be in. Some of your companions (ahem, Shoon) do have Potions of Cure Light Wounds. They could at least restore you to walking condition.


----------



## Voadam

Unconsciousness is to be expected occasionally when you are a level adjusted front line warrior and none of your LA abilities help you in that role in your current battle (woohoo +2 charisma)


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Unconsciousness is to be expected occasionally when you are a level adjusted front line warrior and none of your LA abilities help you in that role in your current battle (woohoo +2 charisma)





Yeah, Aasimar aren't really the greatest +1 LA race out there, are they?


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, Aasimar aren't really the greatest +1 LA race out there, are they?




But being angel blooded has some cool style benefits.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> But being angel blooded has some cool style benefits.





Agreed...and don't worry, if you survive, you should be gaining another level here soon. And woe be to the denizens of the ToEE when you come back as 4th level PCs.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, Aasimar aren't really the greatest +1 LA race out there, are they?




They're pretty good for when you're _not_ trying to kill things. 

So then, _I'm_ carrying the potions?  Cause I'm pretty sure I can't carry that much.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> They're pretty good for when you're _not_ trying to kill things.
> 
> So then, _I'm_ carrying the potions?  Cause I'm pretty sure I can't carry that much.





You can't carry 6 potions? They weigh what, a couple of pounds total?


----------



## Dichotomy

Wow.  I go "dark" for 20 hours and everyone starts posting like mad.

FYI, I'm currently living in a hotel for at least part of the next 3 weeks.  I had internet yesterday afternoon, and I have it right now, but it seems somewhat...  intermittent.  If you happen to find yourself waiting on me, please NPC me.  I hope that my internet will now be stable, but you never know.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I can only carry up to fifty pounds without losing most of my combat effectiveness.  I guess I can carry them though, but I don't know how much they weigh.  Oh well, I'll change my post to say I have them.


----------



## Rhun

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> FYI, I'm currently living in a hotel for at least part of the next 3 weeks.  I had internet yesterday afternoon, and I have it right now, but it seems somewhat...  intermittent.  If you happen to find yourself waiting on me, please NPC me.  I hope that my internet will now be stable, but you never know.




Hotel rooms are notorious for their poor internet connections. I think they share bandwidth between room, so your connection depends on how many people are online at a given time.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I can only carry up to fifty pounds without losing most of my combat effectiveness.  I guess I can carry them though, but I don't know how much they weigh.  Oh well, I'll change my post to say I have them.





Well, potions/oils/elixirs are only an ounce of liquid. If we put them at the same weight as water, that is 8.34 pounds per gallon. There are 128 fluid ounces in a gallon, so that is  0.065 pounds per ounch. So, they don't weight much. But then you've got the weight of the vial, but that probably isn't much either (although probably more than the liquid it will hold). 

So, maybe 0.2 lbs per potion...5 potions to a pound? How does that sound for an estimate?


(Of course, I'm basing this off of our english measurement system here in America!)


----------



## Rhun

Hey Dog Moon...are sure about Deren moving to AZ70? That is going to put him right in the way of all the charging enemies since all of your allies are withdrawing?


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Dog Moon...are sure about Deren moving to AZ70? That is going to put him right in the way of all the charging enemies since all of your allies are withdrawing?




Yeah, I know.  Been debating on it.  Cause he would go help out his friends, but since he's the first in the round, not like anyone can stop him...

Guess I'll change my post.  He somehow KNOWS that NOW everyone is going to move back.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  Been debating on it.  Cause he would go help out his friends, but since he's the first in the round, not like anyone can stop him...
> 
> Guess I'll change my post.  He somehow KNOWS that NOW everyone is going to move back.





Actually, when I rearranged the initiative a few posts back, Deren is now 4th...Ciaran and Aeron will have both retreated past him by his action.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, when I rearranged the initiative a few posts back, Deren is now 4th...Ciaran and Aeron will have both retreated past him by his action.




Oh, huh.  Didn't realize that.

Guess that would have totally changed my original post.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, huh.  Didn't realize that.
> 
> Guess that would have totally changed my original post.





I knew you guys didn't read my notes! Hee Hee!


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> I knew you guys didn't read my notes! Hee Hee!




Guess I just missed that one.  Used to reading the notes BENEATH the stuff, not at top, so I completely didn't see that one at all.   

Although that does explain my surprise as to why I was no longer on the top.


----------



## Rhun

Hey CB, I'm giving you a chance to change your actions for the last round...let me know here in the next day or so before we get to the next round!!!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I have Jinx as a counterspeller.  I intend to take him down a support/generalist path.  Would you like to have Ciaran be the group's primary blaster?




Sounds like a plan to me. Also, I think that if we can layer some effects on top of each other (so we aren't Color Spraying the Glitterdusted or anything like that anymore) we could work something out. 

Still, you're the mage with Scorching Ray right now. Jinx is the better blaster at the moment!


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan to me. Also, I think that if we can layer some effects on top of each other (so we aren't Color Spraying the Glitterdusted or anything like that anymore) we could work something out.




What better path is there for a Storm Mage than being the blaster?



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Still, you're the mage with Scorching Ray right now. Jinx is the better blaster at the moment!




And it was one helluva Scorching Ray the last time around. Just ask Shoon!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'll admit, it's the plan. If Ciaran survives long enough, I'm thinking of going the Elemental Savant path. I definitely plan on being the blaster--I think I just wanted the area effect spells first.


----------



## Rhun

I moved the IC thread forward again, even though only 2 of you posted (thanks to Strahd and Dichotomy  )!


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> I moved the IC thread forward again, even though only 2 of you posted (thanks to Strahd and Dichotomy  )!




Woah, I COMPLETELY missed the previous post by you!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Phui(or however that sound is spelled), and I was waiting for you before I posted Doggy!


I found a something to help motivate Sir Merrick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOfCJuDTNng


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Phui(or however that sound is spelled), and I was waiting for you before I posted Doggy!
> 
> 
> I found a something to help motivate Sir Merrick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOfCJuDTNng



In my opinion, the Bard in that movie throwed "1" on his perform check !!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Phui(or however that sound is spelled), and I was waiting for you before I posted Doggy!
> 
> 
> I found a something to help motivate Sir Merrick.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOfCJuDTNng




Sorry.

And do I want to know why you were searching youtube for german drinking songs?


----------



## Dire Lemming

I don't know about that, the crowd seemed to be enjoying it.

Like I said Doggy, I'm motivating Sir Merrick.  He's going to have to chug allot of these to get back into fighting shape.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I don't know about that, the crowd seemed to be enjoying it.
> 
> Like I said Doggy, I'm motivating Sir Merrick.  He's going to have to chug allot of these to get back into fighting shape.





Well, technically this one will get him into fighting shape. He'll just still be low on hit points.


----------



## Voadam

If Merrick delays to go from the top of 13 to the bottom of 13 then is shoon's feeding him the potion an action on Shoon's turn so Merrick can get up and move in the same round?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> If Merrick delays to go from the top of 13 to the bottom of 13 then is shoon's feeding him the potion an action on Shoon's turn so Merrick can get up and move in the same round?





I'm okay with that if Dire Lemming is okay with that.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Um, sure, but maybe you should drink another one just in case.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I finally added a better background for Shoon to the rogue's galery.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I finally added a better background for Shoon to the rogue's galery.





Sweet!


*And WOO-HOO to me for post #5000!!!*


----------



## Rhun

Hey Strahd,

I think I may have noted a mistake on Zirat's char sheet:



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]





I think your attack should only be +8

BAB +3
STR +3
MW +1
WF +1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Strahd,
> 
> I think I may have noted a mistake on Zirat's char sheet:
> 
> I think your attack should only be +8
> 
> BAB +3
> STR +3
> MW +1
> WF +1




Yeah but I use it two handed with no shield ... correct me if I mistake.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yeah but I use it two handed with no shield ... correct me if I mistake.




Doesn't that only provide a bonus to damage though? Maybe I'm wrong...I really don't know which is why I ask.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'll be out for the rest of the week. Feel free to NPC Ciaran; when the coast is clear, he'll drop an Obscuring Mist so that we can run out of there. Maybe prop the room door closed with a table or unconscious guard.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I think Shoon should start suspecting Ciaran of being being a traitor.


----------



## Rhun

And someone still has to drag out Merrick and Zirat if you guys really plan to retreat...I don't think they want to leave.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Great, wasn't it Zirat's idea to retreat?


----------



## Dire Lemming

I think Lord Raven has up and vanished, so maybe it'll be ok if we don't learn where Jeb is being held.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I think Lord Raven has up and vanished, so maybe it'll be ok if we don't learn where Jeb is being held.




Hey, didn't I tell you he said his life was crazy atm in another thread?  

Okay, I am getting really curious as to what's up with him.


----------



## Dire Lemming

You know, I don't think it was falling over and getting trapped under the dead ogre that caused Shoon's Intimidate check to fail.  Unless they for some reason aren't impressed by the fact that he'd just climbed onto it's head, turned it around to face them, and would have steered it into their midst if one of his allies hadn't blasted a hole through it's chest.

No, I'm pretty sure it was just a bad dice roll and bad modifiers.  ...  :\


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Um, sure, but maybe you should drink another one just in case.




No time for that, Zirat's in trouble and there are minions of evil to slay!


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> No time for that, Zirat's in trouble and there are minions of evil to slay!




But there are ALWAYS minions of evil to slay.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> But there are ALWAYS minions of evil to slay.




An aasimar's work is never done.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wouldn't it be better just to slay evil instead of it's endless supply of minions?  Then you wouldn't have to kill so many people.


----------



## Voadam

Uh, Dog Moon, we've still got the captain and a bunch of guards here while Zirat is about two hits from unconscious while I'm at 1. Not to mention if reinforcements arrive.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Uh, Dog Moon, we've still got the captain and a bunch of guards here while Zirat is about two hits from unconscious while I'm at 1. Not to mention if reinforcements arrive.





Don't worry...the reinforcements are circling around to cut off your escape. And the Temple's priests haven't even reached the seen yet. It shall be a glorious death!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Now is the time to Flee


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Don't worry...the reinforcements are circling around to cut off your escape. And the Temple's priests haven't even reached the seen yet. It shall be a glorious death!




Remember I have combat reflexes and a reach weapon as the hordes swarm over us. I'll take down a couple, at least.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Remember I have combat reflexes and a reach weapon as the hordes swarm over us. I'll take down a couple, at least.




Oh, I remember.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

THE DYING need but little, dear,—  
  A glass of water’s all,  
A flower’s unobtrusive face  
  To punctuate the wall,  

A fan, perhaps, a friend’s regret,         
  And certainly that one  
No color in the rainbow  
  Perceives when you are gone.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yeah, seriously.  It's really great that Derren's an evil little turd and all (not really  ), but can't you wait until we're not currently about to die to start pointlessly stabbing helpless people?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, seriously.  It's really great that Derren's an evil little turd and all (not really  ), but can't you wait until we're not currently about to die to start pointlessly stabbing helpless people?





Deren is our version of Belkar.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Oh, I remember.




That's why they keep taking five foot steps towards me!


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> That's why they keep taking five foot steps towards me!




Hey, you had two AoOs last round, and killed one gnoll!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Deren is our version of Belkar.




Belkar-lite.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, seriously.  It's really great that Derren's an evil little turd and all (not really  ), but can't you wait until we're not currently about to die to start pointlessly stabbing helpless people?




Hehe.  I think I might have been channeling some of my players' frustrations.  I was thinking [because this is what I always do] that if they aren't dead, every single one of those will be healed back to full and we'll have to fight them all over again.  It's a standing joke when I DM that they have to kill everyone and that for important enemies, they need to kill them, burn them, and spread their ashes.  When they can afford it, soul bind them as well.

If they don't do this, it's almost guaranteed that they'll come back to life.  The first part is true, but the main time when that started was when they were fighting these two recurring enemies [cleric plus devoted defender, so REALLY annoying   ] and they finally downed the Devoted Defender.  The Cleric fled and they all chased her.  She ended up ditching them and when they went for the body of the DD, found his body gone [she had cured him and they left together].  It was a glorious day for the party when they finally killed them and did pretty much the above to make sure they never came back again.

THAT'S what I was worried about.


----------



## Voadam

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> THAT'S what I was worried about.




Nah, they won't be healed up or raised, but we will need maces and hammers for them when we return.


----------



## Dire Lemming

That's both really cool, and disturbing Doggie!   I wonder how you would deal with me though and my tendency to not want to kill enemies in the first place.  Hell, if I were the cleric of the group I might well have stayed behind to stabilize the other guy, and she wouldn't have gotten him back!


----------



## Rhun

Guys, I had planned to have the next post up tonight, but due to me being in a celebratory mood (huge bonus for the month at work), I find myself a bit too intoxicated to post the next round (though I may try...). 

Stay away from Ste. Chapelle wines (Idaho)...they are extremely good for their cost.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey, you had two AoOs last round, and killed one gnoll!




I know. I kid, I kid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> That's both really cool, and disturbing Doggie!   I wonder how you would deal with me though and my tendency to not want to kill enemies in the first place.  Hell, if I were the cleric of the group I might well have stayed behind to stabilize the other guy, and she wouldn't have gotten him back!




Well, I wouldn't have a problem with that, but I think the other players would.  

Party: "Oh man, we have to fight him _again_?!?!  That's it; we're killing him."
You: "Nu-uh."
Party:   
Me:


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ooh, Ste. Chapelle... That is good wine. The cooler Idaho weather does wonders for flavor. Kinda like a good German Riesling.

Enjoy the evening, and congrats on the good month!

And hey, y'all just need to get me up in level so that I can learn Speak With Dead. Then all your problems are solved!   

Dang, I never expected Ciaran to end up quite this creepy when I first made him... (Then again, as Rhun knows, Ciaran is hardly creepy compared to others I run in other games.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Enjoy, Rhun!  We had a great bottle of wine last week too--a 2000 Columbia Crest Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon.  It's nice to do that now and then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> His first enemy is one that Aeron and Shoon spent the time saving from death, and the man gurgles in unconsciousness as Deren slits his throat.





Man, that's just like totally mean.

Are you trying to say I shouldn't do this again?


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, that's just like totally mean.
> 
> Are you trying to say I shouldn't do this again?





Not at all...but all the guards that are actually *IN* the room are ones they spent their time saving. The other unconscious guards are all in the corridors.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, that's just like totally mean.
> 
> Are you trying to say I shouldn't do this again?





Shoon is.  

But he's also trying to tell everyone that we need to get the hell out of here.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So I'll just go ahead and attempt to grapple Derren, not trying to injure him though.[/COLOR]





Ha ha ha ha! This had me laughing.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Though I decided not to call him a rat.  Rats are cute and fuzzy, well my pet rats are.

Well, it also seemed rather out of character to say that.

Dang, I forgot to put, "yet" in there.


----------



## Rhun

Feel free to separate and retreat on your own...I'd like at least a couple of you to survive.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Yer evil, Rhun.  You just want to run with ye olde divide and conquer tactic and hope to catch us all fer the killin' in small groups.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yer evil, Rhun.  You just want to run with ye olde divide and conquer tactic and hope to catch us all fer the killin' in small groups.





I just want to see how much stress I can put on Jinx and Deren before they join sides with the cultists!


----------



## Dire Lemming

CB, who's an evil DM now?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[voice]Are djou calleeeeng me eeeevil?[/voice]


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> I just want to see how much stress I can put on Jinx and Deren before they join sides with the cultists!




Hey, that's an option!?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[Metallica]Deren, Kill'em All[/Metallica]


----------



## Dog Moon

> I'll let Deren and Shoon roleplay out there little tiff as they wish...it seems like Deren isn't going to put up a fight.




I think this is the perfect time for some inner-monologueing and some flashbacks on Deren's part.  Once evil, now good, his inner being fighting itself, each side trying desperately to win.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think this is the perfect time for some inner-monologueing and some flashbacks on Deren's part.  Once evil, now good, his inner being fighting itself, each side trying desperately to win.





I like it, I like it!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, how much does that extra pack that Aeron dropped and Jinx picked up weigh?  Jinx has a strength of 12 and is traveling light, but even so the extra weight may put him into a new encumbrance category.  With the group wanting to beat feat, moving from a 20-foot to a 15-foot movement might be the difference between life and death.

ie:  Jinxie might be dropping that pack en route out of the temple!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Don't even think about it!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Based on last round's and this round's IC text, I do not think Jinx, Ciaran and/or Aeron managed to get off the unconscious guard's armor in its entirety.  Likely the man is still wearing some of his armor and thus is pretty heavy to carry.  Rhun's call, of course.  

Jinx'll carry the backpack (I had no idea the pack was Shoon's until just now--Jinx was just carrying it because Aeron said to get it!) unless or until he deems it too heavy to carry, at which point he'll drop it.  I'd rather get out alive and have to replace gear than have to make up an entirely new character, if you take my meaning.

I would prefer to retreat back the way we came.  If we cannot do that, then my second choice is to head north, deeper into the temple and to look for an alternative resting point away from the current fracas.  Heading south seems to me to be the least favorable option.  That said, Jinx will happily follow whomever takes the lead...right now, that's Aeron.


----------



## Dire Lemming

North _is_ the way we came, take another look at the map.  Personally I think that we should try to lure the enemies in the room into following us out so that they won't block us by coming out of the door to the south.  Then we can escape down the souhern hall.  Of course there might already be someone there...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hey, DL, your tone to me just there is a bit rude.  Do you honestly believe that I haven't looked at the map?  Or possibly are you electing to purposefully be snide?  It seems to me that when you feel others aren't responding to your suggestions the way you want them to, you snap at them out of impatience.  That's no way to treat friends.  I feel comfortable saying that to you since you and I actually do know another and have gamed on a long-term basis in person.

That said, I do realize that it's likely that all this hearkens back to my initial confusion over the map wherein I had misread and consequently had misinterpreted what the devil was going on.  In my mind, we'd come from the west.  If we initially came from the north, then, yes, my first preference for retreat is still to head back the way we came (north, based on what you said here), and my second choice then becomes heading west.  Regardless, heading south remains my least favorite choice.  And I do stand by what I said earlier, which is that Jinx'll happily follow whomever leads the way.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I'm sorry if what I said seemed rude, I didn't mean it to.  I'm a bit exasperated at the fact that most of us seem to be so confused about what direction things are in when Rhun takes so much trouble to make everything clear.  The map shows exactly the way we came.

Aeron at least knows that going west is a very very bad idea as that is where the reinforcements sound like they're coming from.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

It may well be that I was/am the only individual who's confused regarding the map.  That's no fault of Rhun's.  Which is why Jinx will quite contentedly follow after someone else for the remainder of this encounter!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Absent Notification*

I'll be away to a scientific conference in Bulgaria from 2/9 to 9/9.
My internet Time will be limited.
I'll resume full posting in Monday 10/9.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I'll be away to a scientific conference in Bulgaria from 2/9 to 9/9.
> My internet Time will be limited.
> I'll resume full posting in Monday 10/9.





Got it! Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Based on last round's and this round's IC text, I do not think Jinx, Ciaran and/or Aeron managed to get off the unconscious guard's armor in its entirety.  Likely the man is still wearing some of his armor and thus is pretty heavy to carry.  Rhun's call, of course.





The guard is partially stripped. It generally takes 10 rounds to remove armor; I'd say half of it has been removed. Even without the armor, you are looking at an adult human male weighing between 170 - 200 or so.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Stripped?  As in, stripped of his armor right?  He's still wearing clothes underneath right?  

Can I carry him then?  I suppose it encumbers me.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Stripped?  As in, stripped of his armor right?  He's still wearing clothes underneath right?
> 
> Can I carry him then?  I suppose it encumbers me.





Actually, on further review, Shoon can only carry a maximum of 150lb, which means this fellow is beyond his limit...which means Shoon can grab him and lift him, but will be limited to 5' per round.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

If Shoon and someone else carry the guard out, what will their movement rate be?


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> If Shoon and someone else carry the guard out, what will their movement rate be?





Um, better.   Depends on who the other person is.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Uh, yeah....I say we ditch the unconscious guard.  Jinx'll give Shoon back his pack and then we can split all the quicker.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

FYI, to better reflect our initiative order, I edited Jinx's actions to head down the western hall to head off reinforcements (per Aeron's idea).  Jinx dropped Shoon's backpack before moving down the hall.


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I'll be away to a scientific conference in Bulgaria from 2/9 to 9/9.
> My internet Time will be limited.
> I'll resume full posting in Monday 10/9.




Heh.  For a moment I was like WOW, you're gonna be gone for 7 months!?!?  Then I realized that y'all are backwards.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  For a moment I was like WOW, you're gonna be gone for 7 months!?!?  Then I realized that y'all are backwards.





That's funny. We had this same discussion in another thread where Strahd had posted that!


----------



## Dire Lemming

That's funny, I understood him perfectly. 

Shoon is quite unwilling to let the only one in the group that he considers a friend to die while he flees.  He is however perfectly willing to surrender and then suck punch Aeron if he does not follow suit.  

1. Shoon doesn't need weapons.

2. The point of us coming here was to rescue a prisoner.  That has completely fallen apart, but getting captured might allow us to at least find out if he's alright.

3.  It'll provide a great plot twist assuming Rhun doesn't chicken out and just kill us.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

The problem is that those are all meta-concerns.  You--the player--understand that Shoon only needs his fists and that being captured would very likely be quite an interesting plot twist. 

Would I--the player--rather not have my PC die and surrender in order to not have to create a new PC for this game (assuming Rhun re-opens a spot for me in the game)?  Yep.  Would Jinx surrender to captivity?  Nope.  Jinx's been there, done that once before.  He'd rather die fighting to get out than let himself be taken captive down in that dungeon.  There have been no clues that these brigands keep prisoners alive, but there *has* been every clue that the entire temple is nothing other than a shrine of depravity and death.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick's move out order is shouted at Aeron and Shoon.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon is quite unwilling to let the only one in the group that he considers a friend to die while he flees.




Wait, doesn't everyone think of sir Merrick as their close confidante and good buddy?


----------



## Dire Lemming

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The problem is that those are all meta-concerns.  You--the player--understand that Shoon only needs his fists and that being captured would very likely be quite an interesting plot twist.
> 
> Would I--the player--rather not have my PC die and surrender in order to not have to create a new PC for this game (assuming Rhun re-opens a spot for me in the game)?  Yep.  Would Jinx surrender to captivity?  Nope.  Jinx's been there, done that once before.  He'd rather die fighting to get out than let himself be taken captive down in that dungeon.  There have been no clues that these brigands keep prisoners alive, but there *has* been every clue that the entire temple is nothing other than a shrine of depravity and death.




I thought the first two were pretty good in character motivations.  In Shoon's eyes; Sir Merrick is reliable in combat, he likes him well enough, but he only seems interested in fighting and killing, which he looks down on.  Zirat is the same except he brags about it.  He irrationally gives halflings and gnomes the benefit of the doubt since their lack of height makes them seem childlike and nonthreatening.  Then he saw Deren stabbing helpless enemies to death instead of helping the others fight, so he doesn't like Deren anymore, though he'll probably get over it sooner or later... if he lives.  Jinx on the other hand, he still likes Jinx as the strange but reletively helpful, funny little mage with the funny cat.  He thinks Ciaran is a mad moron, sorry.   Aeron is the only one of the group that he seems to agree with morally, and he hasn't done anything to shake his faith in him.

Don't forget that Shoon is rather socially inept, and he's only known these people for a short while, so he's mostly acting on impressions which are likely false.

Anyway, Shoon has pretty much given up hope for the party after they apparently ignored their original purpose for being here in favor of killing everyone they came across, but he's willing to stand with Aeron to make sure he doesn't die if he can help it, and if he gets the chance he'll try to knock Jinx out in so they'll take him prisoner instead of killing him as well.  

Assuming they are willing to take us prisoner...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> ...he's willing to stand with Aeron to make sure he doesn't die if he can help it, and *if he gets the chance he'll try to knock Jinx out* in so they'll take him prisoner instead of killing him as well.



Well, should it come to pass, *that* ought to be an...interesting...turn of events.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well of course he'd only do that after he tried and failed to convince him to surrender.  He doesn't just go around knocking out his allies for kicks you know.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I should expect not, no.  

But I can't say that Jinx would later react favorably to having been knocked out and made to submit to someone else's will, particularly not when presumably he'd already been asked to do Shoon's bidding and declined.  As much as you rail against the actions of the group, decrying us to be immoral, I find it ironic that you'd attempt to knock out my PC simply because he mightn't do Shoon's bidding.  

Funny, that.


----------



## Dire Lemming

You seem to think Shoon's actions are inspired by some sort of megalomania.    No, while I'd love to play a character who bends people to his will so that he doesn't even have to fight them.  Shoon is just a simple Monk with an unimpressive charisma score and no ranks in diplomacy.  His most inspiring trait is his conviction in good, which only means that most of his actions are motivated by that conviction.  That includes protecting his allies, as long as they don't seem totally evil, even if they don't want to be protected.


----------



## Dichotomy

Wow...

I guess I'm glad Shoon likes Aeron.

Don't know if I can add to that.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Er, what's that supposed to mean?  Is Shoon really that scary?    He's kind of like a paladin you know, he's lawful good so I figured it'd be expected.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> In Shoon's eyes; Sir Merrick is reliable in combat, he likes him well enough, but he only seems interested in fighting and killing . . .
> 
> Don't forget that Shoon is rather socially inept, and he's only known these people for a short while, so he's mostly acting on impressions which are likely false.




I wouldn't say all his impressions were false


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Zirat is the same except he brags about it.



That means I play him like I wanted, a brag arena champion of Kord … but a good one.


			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> He thinks Ciaran is a mad moron, sorry.



That is funny  

The whole idea is take a prisoner to question him about where Jebedaia is.
But we don’t want to die, we can escape and try again


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Voadam said:
			
		

> Wait, doesn't everyone think of sir Merrick as their close confidante and good buddy?




Why, Ciaran will be your special friend...



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> He thinks Ciaran is a mad moron, sorry.




Bah, some people have no idea what true genius looks like!


----------



## Dichotomy

I'm going out of town from today until Monday afternoon.  I am not certain whether I will have internet access.  Rhun, if you find the group waiting on me, please feel free to NPC me as needed.


----------



## Rhun

No problem, Dichotomy. I probably wont' get the next post up until tomorrow so you should be fine.


----------



## Voadam

As a party we really need to invest in a cleric on a stick.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun, do you allow lesser vigor from Spell Compedium or is it core spells only?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Rhun, do you allow lesser vigor from Spell Compedium or is it core spells only?




I sure do.


----------



## Dichotomy

Voadam said:
			
		

> As a party we really need to invest in a cleric on a stick.



The not-on-a-stick cleric heartily agrees!  One healer in a group this size is stretching pretty thin.


----------



## Voadam

Even though I am a lawful good celestial touched champion foe of evil, I do not have a paladin's lay on hands curing ability. And we have no bard or druid back up healer either, or even a ranger who could also use a cure wand.
:\


----------



## Voadam

Even though I am a lawful good celestial touched champion foe of evil, I do not have a paladin's lay on hands curing ability. And we have no bard or druid back up healer either, or even a ranger who could also use a cure wand.
:\  

Wait, we do have a CG paladin type, Strahd do you have lay on hands and the ability to wield a cure wand?


----------



## Dog Moon

I believe I can use some Ranger spell wands, which includes some Cures.  Limited, but it should be helpful.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'm flexible; If we're close to leveling, I'm willing to have Jinx take a level in a class that has the ability to use divine wands.  He's been interested in Aeron's religious philosophy for some time now, anyway.  Multi-classing is feasible.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'm flexible; If we're close to leveling, I'm willing to have Jinx take a level in a class that has the ability to use divine wands.  He's been interested in Aeron's religious philosophy for some time now, anyway.  Multi-classing is feasible.




Mystic Theurge!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Wait, we do have a CG paladin type, Strahd do you have lay on hands and the ability to wield a cure wand?




Yep, Lay on hands, but only 9 hp in storage


----------



## Dire Lemming

You only need one to save a life!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Shoon actually retrieved his own pack.*



Yeah, but Jinx doesn't know that.  'Course, he will shortly, presumably when he either sees Shoon wearing the pack or when Shoon speaks up.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Jinx doesn't know that.  'Course, he will shortly, presumably when he either sees Shoon wearing the pack or when Shoon speaks up.




 Indeed.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Jinx's excuse has been terminated.    (Yes, I suppose that smilie wasn't really appropriate but I've never had a reason to use it.)

And what's this talk about not being able to hold a grown man's pack?  You're a grown gnome aren't you?


----------



## Voadam

Didn't we have a campsite in the woods before we took over the cottage?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

We're in Nulb?  Just want to make sure before I post.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> We're in Nulb?  Just want to make sure before I post.





You are currently on the outskirts of Nulb.


----------



## Voadam

Not a serious issue either way but does Sir Merrick's endurance feat stave off the fatigue?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not a serious issue either way but does Sir Merrick's endurance feat stave off the fatigue?




Sure. Gotta make _endurance_ useful, right?


----------



## Voadam

I note from the RG entry of Rhun's we have enough in the gems to buy a lesser vigor wand. I am for using that as a party expenditure. 




Although I could really use 1,000 gp to enchant my armor. . . or 2,000 gp to enchant my glaive. Oh well later.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Although I could really use 1,000 gp to enchant my armor. . . or 2,000 gp to enchant my glaive. Oh well later.




Don't worry...eventually you'll slaughter your enemies instead of being forced to retreat, and then you'll be able to loot all of their goodies.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sure. Gotta make _endurance_ useful, right?



I don't really expect to get jumped at the inn before we rest, but if so then it will be very useful. It allows sleeping in medium armor in the field and is a fine flavor feat for a tough knight to have. I'll have to make more IC comments about how much sir Merrick endures the physical travails.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Don't worry...eventually you'll slaughter your enemies instead of being forced to retreat, and then you'll be able to loot all of their goodies.




Selling looted armor for 1/2 price, woohoo for humanoid warriors!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Goodness, now I feel like a greedy jerk having Jinx hustle for the Wench!  Seeing as how Aeron and Merrick look as if they're going to forego the niceties of the Wench in favor of immediately procuring supplies, I'll see about having Jinx order up rooms for them.

Poor little gnome, he's never really mastered his baser instincts.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey, don't worry about it.  Realistically there's no way any of us would still be awake.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun, my daughter is ill.  I picked her up from kindergarten today after receiving a phone call from the health office that she'd thrown up and registered a fever.  I had her at home today, caring for her, and likely will have her home again tomorrow as well.  I therefore won't be posting until she's well enough to return to school.  

Jinx had accepted the horseflesh merchant's offer of 20 gold (I think it was) and returned back to the Welcome Wench to pay Ostler and then take a nap.  The next time Jinx prepares spells (which will be, I hope, after he sleeps), I would like him to prepare the following:

Spells Prepared:
0-lvl: detect magic, detect magic, light, disrupt undead.
1-lvl: disguise self, comprehend languages, charm person.
2-lvl: scorching ray, spiderclimb.

Jinx's Racial Spell-Like Abilities:
1/day speak with animals (burrowing only, 1 min duration)
1/day dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation 

I think that if Jinx uses _disguise self_ and _comprehend languages_ on himself, it might make for an effective disguise that will enable him to dress and appear as one of the temple's own and possibly--hopefully--be able to infiltrate the temple well enough to discern where Jebediah is being held.  Jinx has a scroll of _mage armor_ that Ciaran gave to him after Jinx was revived from being brained by the ogre.  Just before going back into the temple next time, Jinx will use the scroll.  If anyone has a crossbow or knows where one can be bought cheaply, Jinx is looking for just such an item.  I've been forgetting to buy one for him the last two trips into Hommlet so if he can somehow scrounge one up before returning to the temple, so much the better.  

Sorry if this was long and/or unecessary.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Gah!  Who's vomiting!  Hope they get better soon.  :\


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Jinx had accepted the horseflesh merchant's offer of 20 gold (I think it was) and returned back to the Welcome Wench to pay Ostler and then take a nap.  The next time Jinx prepares spells (which will be, I hope, after he sleeps), I would like him to prepare the following:




Oh, sorry...the trader had a light crossbow available for full retail: 35gp,  plus ammunition. I don't believe Jinx has that much cash, although one of his companions may lend him the gold. Also note, you do have some loot, as posted in the RG thread.



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I think that if Jinx uses _disguise self_ and _comprehend languages_ on himself, it might make for an effective disguise that will enable him to dress and appear as one of the temple's own and possibly--hopefully--be able to infiltrate the temple well enough to discern where Jebediah is being held.




Just to point out one potential flaw in this plan: The spell will only allow Jinx to appear up to 4' 3" tall...so far, you've yet to encounter anyone that short in the Temple. He _might_ stand out based on that fact alone.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick's plan.

1 buy wand of cure light wounds.

2 Enter temple

3 Sir Merrick and Zirat in the lead encounter a bad guy or group of bad guys

4 Sir Merrick and Zirat beat the stuffing out of bad guy(s), take damage from bad guys, and other party members beat on bad guys from range.

5 Heal tanks with wands as neccesary

6 either bad guy goes unconscious or dies. If dies go to step 3 and repeat

7 pull out with unconscious prisoner to interrogate.

8 Reenter or continue on to rescue prisoner(s).


----------



## Rhun

Simple and straight forward.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry...the trader had a light crossbow available for full retail: 35gp,  plus ammunition. I don't believe Jinx has that much cash, although one of his companions may lend him the gold. Also note, you do have some loot, as posted in the RG thread.



I don't want to have Jinx borrow cash and so am content to wait until he comes into money a bit later in the game.  Jinx has daggers for now and can stick to those.  About the loot in the RG, I think that's loot that the party got while I was on hiatus last year.  Plus, I think it's already been distributed, no?


> The spell will only allow Jinx to appear up to 4' 3" tall...so far, you've yet to encounter anyone that short in the Temple. He _might_ stand out based on that fact alone.



Yeah, I saw that tidbit too but was/am willing to risk being snuffed out for being too short.  The way I was figuring it, the group probably hasn't come across all the guards the temple has to offer.  There might be a few irregular-shaped cronies in the temple.  Or there might not be.  That's the risk ya take when you sort of go out on a limb.  I'd been thinking that maybe Jinx could get into a temple disguise using his magic then have Zirat and Merrick try to steal uniforms from two temple guards.  Or have Jinx try to charm a guard out of a uniform--if Ciaran has _charm_, that'd be helpful too.  The overall gist of the plan would be to have Merrick, Zirat, and Jinx walk in leading "prisoners" (Derren, Aeron, Shoon, and Ciaran) and ask where prisoners are to be taken.  If we can figure out where prisoners are kept, that might get us closer to rescuing Jebediah.  

My worry about repeatedly foraying into and out of the temple has been that, if the temple denizens have any intelligence at all (and I hope they do because otherwise "lather, rinse, and repeat" on a long-term basis sounds unappealing), they will or possibly have already figured out that we'll keep coming and will move or kill Jebediah.  And/or set up a series of nasty traps.

Far-fetched?  Yeah, it is.  And it puts the "prisoners" of Derren, Aeron, Shoon, and Ciaran in a potentially bad position.  I also concede that, more than likely, the module as a whole isn't really set up to accomodate anything other than "lather, rinse, and repeat."  It's based on a Gygax classic, after all.

Still, them's my thoughts.  And as always, I'll happily go along with the will of the group.    

*Dire Lemming--*it's Ember who threw up.  But today the other twin, Madelaine, is home with a fever.  I expect whatever bug it is that they have will more than likely work its way 'round the house.  There's still Sophia, Claire, and me.   :\  Shannon usually doesn't get sick.


----------



## Voadam

We have looted temple robes. A bit dusty and old but enough for a quick disguise.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Ooo well, good for Shannon at least. :\


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Are we going to sell all the jewelry and things we found?
It will give us the amount money to buy the wand
What about potions, bull str. , cats grace and magic weapon.
Do we have some to spare?

If do, maybe we can buy some and divided it among the fighter type characters


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I sent an email to Rhun but I do want to thank you guys for some good gaming.  I'm bowing out, gonna get back into some projects (gardening, chiefly) around the house and get a batch of med school applications ready for next year.  This may well be my last year of being a full-time stay-at-home mom and I intend to enjoy and make the most out of domesticity.

Thanks, and I'm in the process of writing Jinx out of the story, with Rhun's blessing.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well maybe I'll see you around.  It's too bad Shoon doesn't know Jinx well enough to really be torn up about him leaving.

Heh, I figured you were just gonna off him or something.    Nice ending.


----------



## Rhun

Well, in an attempt to make up for the bad news of CB leaving our game, I've decided to post some good news:


1386 experience for all! (You should each have 5894) 

Edit: Screw it...i'm throwing in a bonus. You are all at 6000. Welcome to Level 4!!!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Gah! Bad timing!

Well, as Rhun already knows, I'm too busy in RL (coast-to-coast move) to be a major contributor right now. So, please feel free to NPC Ciaran until the move settles down. 

I should be back in action sometime in mid-October.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Well, as Rhun already knows, I'm too busy in RL (coast-to-coast move) to be a major contributor right now. So, please feel free to NPC Ciaran until the move settles down.
> 
> I should be back in action sometime in mid-October.






Not a problem...mid-October is not that far away. If you could find a way to get Ciaran updated to 4th level, though, that would be super.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Done. Ciaran is 4th level now, and a bit more blasty.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Done. Ciaran is 4th level now, and a bit more blasty.





Excellent.


I'm not going to recruit to replace Jinx, as I think you are still a plenty capable group:

Zirat Igruf, human Paladin 3/ (arena) Fighter 1 
*Aeron, human Cleric  4*
*Sir Merrick Garland, aasimar Fighter 3*
Deren, halfling Rogue 1/Ranger 1/Paragon 1
*Ciaran apCallain, human Storm Wizard 4*
Shoon, human Monk 3


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat is updated to level 4

Zirat Igruf, human Paladin of Kord 3/ Arena Fighter 1


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron is updated.  Big shock... took another level of cleric.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Zirat is updated to level 4
> 
> Zirat Igruf, human Paladin of Kord 3/ Arena Fighter 1





What/where is arena fighter?


----------



## Rhun

Oh, and I should have made note of this as well:


I've added the Book of Nine Swords and the Complete Mage to my library, so they are now approved sources.


----------



## Voadam

*Sir Merrick updated*

Where is a list of the approved sources?

I went with fighter 3 and picking up Iron Will as my 3rd level feat.

A reminder for those non LA races, at level 4 you get the stat bonus point.

I'm thinking of the spring attack feat chain, how do you handle dodge? By the book declaring each combat round the one opponent it applies to or just a flat +1 dodge bonus?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Where is a list of the approved sources?




I believe the orignal list was lost in the Great Database Crash.

But the updated list includes: SRD, PHB, DMG, PHBII, DMGII, MMI, MMII, MMIII, CA, CAd, CD, CW, Bo9S and CM. Things from Wizards site are also acceptable.

Anything else, run it past me first and I may or may not approve it.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> I went with fighter 3 and picking up Iron Will as my 3rd level feat.
> 
> A reminder for those non LA races, at level 4 you get the stat bonus point.




Great feat for a fighter-type. And yes, don't forget your stat bonus.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of the spring attack feat chain, how do you handle dodge? By the book declaring each combat round the one opponent it applies to or just a flat +1 dodge bonus?




Dodge gives a flat +1 dodge bonus.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Dodge gives a flat +1 dodge bonus.




+1 AC seems very attractive for a no shield, medium armor concept front line fighter. Hello fourth level bonus fighter feat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> What/where is arena fighter?




He is an ordinary fighter ... the "Arena" is just a little title I added to represent his gladiator occupation, that's all.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> He is an ordinary fighter ... the "Arena" is just a little title I added to represent his gladiator occupation, that's all.




Great, thanks Strahd. Also, I'm not 100% sure, but I think Zirat has one too many feats. He has 5 listed, but I think he should only have 4.

1st level feat
human bonus feat
fighter 1 feat
3rd level feat


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Great, thanks Strahd. Also, I'm not 100% sure, but I think Zirat has one too many feats. He has 5 listed, but I think he should only have 4.
> 
> 1st level feat
> human bonus feat
> fighter 1 feat
> 3rd level feat




You are right, I had in mind Paladin 3, thus level 3 so I gave him a feat.
But total levels are 4, so I'll drop the feat and add his bonus ability score instead.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I'm almost done.  What do we do for hit points?  Also, is there anyone who sells sais in Homlett?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm almost done.  What do we do for hit points?  Also, is there anyone who sells sais in Homlett?




Hit points per level:

d4=3
d6=4
d8=5
d10=6
d12=7

As far as Sais go, sure. The trader should have a couple.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wow, ok.  Want me to roleplay buying Sais or can we just say I did?

Also, are we all back to full HP?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Wow, ok.  Want me to roleplay buying Sais or can we just say I did?




No, that's fine. Just go ahead and buy them



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Also, are we all back to full HP?





Yes.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon updated


----------



## Voadam

OK looking over our loot it goes

Total: 13260.35
-750 for party resource wand of cure light wounds
leaves 12,510.35

We agreed to split loot according to sale value minus what we spent on party resources (healing). We agreed party members could buy out magic item loot at the discounted 1/2 price sale value instead of the full price market price for commissioned magic items.

Question have we gotten any loot since Shoon joined us?

Party:
Aeron
Ciaran
Deren
Shoon
Sir Merrick
Zirat

Deren has 2826 gp worth of his share in the cloak, mithril shirt, and the dagger.
Zirat has 1325 gp in the full plate +1
Aeron has 1981 in the masterwork full plate and the mace +1

Divided by 5 get 2502.07 minus the price of loot bought with Deren 324 in the hole.

Divided by 6 if we give Shoon Jinx's/Lord Krane's old share we each get 2,085.06 minus the price of loot bought and Deren in the hole 740.94 gp

I would be fine with only taking 1,000 gp to upgrade my armor to +1 and holding off on spending more to cover Deren's larger share of loot until we acquire more loot to cover the difference.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Fine by me.


----------



## Rhun

Also, sorry for the delays guys, but the last couple nights I've been busy and haven't been able to update the IG thread. I will get that updated tonight, though. I don't plan on roleplaying through the purchase of everything at the church, so I will just put together a single post, and we can go from their.


----------



## Rhun

I think SHoon was with you when you tackled the bandits in the tower, and I know you gained some loot from that.

Also, I wouldn't worry much. I have a feeling that your next expedition to the Temple will net you some good loot.


----------



## Voadam

So we each get 2,085.06 minus the price of loot bought and Deren in the hole 740.94 gp.

Is getting my armor enchanted while we are here something I can do before we go back in for 1,000 gp and our mage contact?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Is getting my armor enchanted while we are here something I can do before we go back in for 1,000 gp and our mage contact?





Sure. Burne can enchant it for you.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sure. Burne can enchant it for you.




Its a plan then.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun, Zirat wants to sell his suit of banded mail, how much for it?
I don't want to slow the IC thread with posts so I'll write you over here what I will buy (If any)


----------



## Rhun

Let's just make it easy and say 1/2 value.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OK, I'll save my money so I could enhance my Spiked chain in the future.
For now, I'll buy a simple long sword as an alternate weapon, hempen rope and one flasks of holy water.


----------



## Voadam

Character sheet updated for the enchanted breastplate.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun, I spent 10 gold and got 10 bags of caltrops.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> Rhun, I spent 10 gold and got 10 bags of caltrops.




Good thinking, this is wise.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Rhun, I spent 10 gold and got 10 bags of caltrops.




No problem.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Note the capitalized L in Lady to signify that I am saying it in a formal, shakespearey way.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Note the capitalized L in Lady to signify that I am saying it in a formal, shakespearey way.





Right, because lots of *L*adies hang out in this type of establishment.


----------



## Dire Lemming

She's an elf.  Elves are being stuck up.  Besides he was just being polite.  Obviously it didn't make the right impression so he's changing tactics.


----------



## Dire Lemming

By the way, Shoon still has no idea that Ziratt is a Paladin.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> By the way, Shoon still has no idea that Ziratt is a Paladin.




I prefer champion of Kord


----------



## Dire Lemming

Aww, look what I found! 

http://plants.usda.gov/java/largeImage?imageID=anemo_002_ahp.tif


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'm back! I'll have to catch up on what I've missed...

Thanks for holding my place. It took longer than I expected to get set up.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> I'm back! I'll have to catch up on what I've missed...
> 
> Thanks for holding my place. It took longer than I expected to get set up.





No problem, IVV. You honestly didn't miss much.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Cool... but it looks like I got 2502.07gp in loot to decide upon? Sweet!


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Cool... but it looks like I got 2502.07gp in loot to decide upon? Sweet!




Yes, I believe that is the case.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I think I'll just keep the cash for now. Although a _Wand of Magic Missiles_ or somesuch is tempting, I think I'll save for a _Wand of Scorching Ray_.

Magic Horseshoes were tempting as well, but not nearly as useful in the dungeon.


----------



## Voadam

Welcome back, just in time for our Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil   to smite things, heal ourselves up, then go smiting some more.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Welcome back, just in time for our Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil   to smite things, heal ourselves up, then go smiting some more.




This time, you'll be able to smite more and heal less (and maybe find some nice loot).


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I've consolidated the gold into a few gems and added stat blocks for Galliard and Encraidd. Let me know if I have to change the gem purchase.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> I've consolidated the gold into a few gems and added stat blocks for Galliard and Encraidd. Let me know if I have to change the gem purchase.




No, that is fine. Melubb the Moneychanger in Hommlet exchanges gems for coins and vise versa. (Though, if we were following the adventure exactly or playing in a tabletop group where we had the time to argue over mercantile considerations, he would charge a 2 to 20% fee.)


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Thanks. I just didn't want to have a thousand-coin Purse of Holding or somesuch nonsense.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Thanks. I just didn't want to have a thousand-coin Purse of Holding or somesuch nonsense.





No, that is perfect, because it is something I think about a lot as well. Nothing worse than when I see one of my player's character sheets and they are totting 20,000 coins around. A small bag of gemstones is much easier to carry (and much easier for a light-fingered thief to make off with.)


----------



## Dire Lemming

Which is why all my wealth is in coin, in a big locked chest in my wagon! 

Arg, too fast!  Shoon didn't get a chance to ask about the locals that captured the bard!  Or make sure Redhand was ok after helping him.  He doesn't trust these scum. 

Oh yeah, and if you wanted to get into TwistedMindInc's RttToEE game but weren't chosen, three of our players have apparently just stopped playing without a word, so look out for a recruitment thread


----------



## Dire Lemming

So... what happens when Sir Merrick opens the door?  The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So... what happens when Sir Merrick opens the door?  The suspense is killing me.




I'll get the post up today. I've been meaning to for the last two or three days, and stuff just happens to pop up.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Heh, no problem, just wondering what was up.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

What does every newly updated home decor need? A demon!

"Your liver will explode! And your brain will boil in bile!"


----------



## Voadam

I will be away on vacation Thursday and Friday Dec. 6, and 7.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be away on vacation Thursday and Friday Dec. 6, and 7.




No problem. I hope you are doing something fun!


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> No problem. I hope you are doing something fun!




Thursday I'm taking the day to watch my infant son while he's not in preschool and give my wife a day off of taking care of him before I fly to New England for a crosscountry gathering gaming weekend with a bunch of my friends and my brother. The high level "Lord of the Iron Fortress/Dwarven Vengeance" game I DM will go from e-mail to face to face gaming for the weekend. We've been friends since preschool ourselves and gaming together since grade school. Even though we are scattered across the country it keeps us connected.

My brother is big into minis so I gave him a secret list of stuff to bring, including:

Some dragons, large and huge.

Fire elementals

Fire Giants

Devils, Chain, Pit Fiend, Horned, hell hounds, etc.

Mephits

Tiefling,

Aasimar

Trumpet Archon

Hobgoblins

Azer

large winged dragon man

Duergar

Steel Predators

Formians

Slaad

winged demonic drow

Illithids

Shield Guardian

Iron Golems

Smiths

And whatever he thinks is his coolest appropriate mini which I'll try to work into the game. He came up with his fire elemental drawn war chariot wich has plenty of room for a medium or large BBEG to stand in.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rhun

Sounds like a blast, Voadam! You'll have to let us know what crazy mischief happens during the game!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Unfortunately the guy is one square beyond my movement range and I don't think I can charge with all of you in the way. :\   Thanks for pointing out my evasion though Dichotomy.


----------



## Dichotomy

Actually, Aeron's action is after Shoon's.  So, presumably, if Shoon were to respond, it wouldn't actually be until NEXT round.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the guy is one square beyond my movement range and I don't think I can charge with all of you in the way. :\   Thanks for pointing out my evasion though Dichotomy.





True enough...not charging through allies. I don't know how many times that has hindered my PCs in games.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the guy is one square beyond my movement range and I don't think I can charge with all of you in the way. :\   Thanks for pointing out my evasion though Dichotomy.




You can still double move to threaten, or move and throw.

And for pointing things out to the DM, Sir Merrick has electricity resistance 5 from being an aasimar.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon, if you are around, I've not seen an IC post from you in over two weeks. Can you check in?

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Alright, I saw your new post Dog Moon, so I won't have to have Falrinth slay Deren. At least not until he finishes Shoon off.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sorry.  The whole not being able to see my subscriptions thing kinda screwed me up a little bit.  I have it saved on my Toolbar now though, so I'll be able to check on it more frequently.


----------



## Voadam

I expect to be offline from Saturday Dec. 22 to Thursday Jan. 4. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I expect to be offline from Saturday Dec. 22 to Thursday Jan. 4. Happy Holidays!





Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, Voadam! Have a good time, and we'll talk to you next year!


----------



## Dichotomy

I, likewise, will probably be without access from the 21st or 22nd until Jan. 2.  I may find time/ability to pop in, but don't wait for me to move the action forward.


----------



## Rhun

Not a problem, guys...this December has been extremely hectic for me as well, and I will only have limited time to post until after the first of the year. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon was going to surrender if that didn't work...

That's it!  Shoon's coming back as a ghost, possessing Ciaran, and making him kick his own ass!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Yeah, like Ciaran is going to survive, too...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oh great fine, new plan, Shoon is going to possess Zirat, make him rescue his girlfriend as is his duty, then make him kick Ciaran's ass, then his own!  

I suppose there is a lesson to be learned from this.  Don't stick your neck out to help _anyone_.  You better at least say some nice words about how bravely Shoon kept the wizard distracted from lightning bolting the group again and finishing them off.  

Man, and just when I was finally getting somewhere with Shoon's personal sub-plot


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun, can Shoon please come back as at least some form of undead and make Zirat feel bad for leaving him to die?  PLEASE!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Merry Christmas, you guys!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yay... Shoon's about to be the first PC to actually die in this game.    Happy Boxing Day to you too.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Rhun, can Shoon please come back as at least some form of undead and make Zirat feel bad for leaving him to die?  PLEASE!




Anything is possible...after all, the Cult of Elemental Evil loves them some undead!


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, you guys!




Thanks CB! Hope all is well off in Hawaii!


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yay... Shoon's about to be the first PC to actually die in this game.    Happy Boxing Day to you too.




Shoon will actually be the first PC in either of my games to die that didn't have his player go MIA. Sorry it had to be you, DL!


----------



## Dire Lemming

And it figures, he'd be one of my characters that really has a reason to live too.    Man I hate making characters.

Things are pretty normal in Hawaii right now.  A whole bunch of people got drunk and killed themselves in cars this holiday season, but that happens every year. :\


----------



## Dire Lemming

It's not your fault though.

At first I was pissed about it, but I'm actually rather impressed that Strahd made Zirat break under pressure like that, and act so un-paladinly to ensure his own survival.


----------



## Rhun

Truth be told, my games haven't been too deadly at all. I've played in games where PCs are lost left and right. My paladin just died over in IVV's Ravenloft game...at least it was a heroic death, which makes it a little bit better to take.

So, any ideas on what your new PC will be?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Can I play a ghost?  I think Shoon has a strong reason to be tied to the temple at this point.  His reason for helping the group initially was simply to help them stop the evil, but now he's fairly certain that Anemone is a prisoner here.  He was actually going to surrender on his next turn to make sure he survived long enough to save her. :\   I think he's obsessed enough with her (even if the feelings aren't mutual) that his spirit wouldn't be able to leave when he knew she was in danger.

If not... well I'll have to think about it.  This is the first time my character has died in a PbP game, and only the second one overall.

It takes me a really long time to make characters so if there's some way around it that'd be great.


----------



## Rhun

I don't know about a ghost...they are a LA+5 template.

However (and I know this is not an ideal option, though it could be fun), if your companions return and collect a portion of Shoon's body, they could take it back to Hommlet and see if they can convince the Druid of the Grove to reincarnate him.  That could make for a fun and interesting reunion with Anemone at a later date.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Awww, alright, the reincarnation will be interesting too I guess.  But I still think Shoon would have left a ghost.     Of course Shoon would probably be sour about how they didn't save him while he was still alive, but he'd probably blame it on Ciaran if anyone since he was already unconscious and dying when Zirat did his thing.  Hm, I think I'll have have mumble something tragic before he passes on.


----------



## Rhun

Plus, if Shoons lucks out and I roll a 01, think of how badass of a bugbear monk he would be.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I suppose, but there's also the mental trauma over the fact that he's now a bugbear to deal with, and considering my recent luck I'm far more likely to end up a troglodyte or a gnome.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hey!  Gnomes are cool!    

All's well in Hawaii on my end of the stick.  Kids and I got sick in December.  They're on winter break for the month and since we're not travelling this year, we are encamped at home getting better.  

Hope the rest of you lot are healthy and well.


----------



## Dire Lemming

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Hey!  Gnomes are cool!





I agree!  Too bad WotC doesn't. 

I'm doing fine.  Not really good, not really bad.  Glad to hear you're getting over your cold, even if I didn't know about it to begin with.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey, I can't just get a free raising like Jinx did can I?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, I can't just get a free raising like Jinx did can I?




That only applies if you take a few month long hiatus and then come back, and if your companions actually won the battle in question to recover your body.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I don't suppose the bad guys would find any reason to raise him...  It doesn't seem likely that the party will recover his corpse, or any part of it after the incident that made him dead in the first place.  So even reincarnation isn't really an option...


----------



## Dire Lemming

By the way... I wouldn't mind if he miraculously stabilized and was taken prisoner.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> By the way... I wouldn't mind if he miraculously stabilized and was taken prisoner.





You got lucky...sort of. Shoon *did* stabilize at -9 hit points. So assuming that Falrinth takes him prisoner instead of slaying him outright, this leaves us in an interesting place. Shoon's companions don't know he is captured, and thus will have to stumble upon him being held prisoner by chance. Of course, he may be able to escape on his own (he is a monk, after all), which means we may be stuck playing a bit of a side game until he can rejoin his companions. Or find Anemone and flee the place. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well yeah, I wouldn't mind trying to escape and find Anemone.  He was actually going to surrender if his grapple failed, because he was clearly outmatched and couldn't afford to die before he rescued her.  I wonder if it's going to come out that she initially didn't actually need rescuing.    I don't mind having a side game at all, personally.


----------



## Rhun

Well, I'll need to hold off until the rest of the crew decides what they are doing. The hardest thing I can see about running a seperate side game for Shoon is having two different timelines.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yeah, I'd rather have a side game than just wait, but I know how troublesome it could get.  So if it's too much trouble for you I'm ok with waiting.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Awww, alright, the reincarnation will be interesting too I guess.  But I still think Shoon would have left a ghost.     Of course Shoon would probably be sour about how they didn't save him while he was still alive, but he'd probably blame it on Ciaran if anyone since he was already unconscious and dying when Zirat did his thing.  Hm, I think I'll have have mumble something tragic before he passes on.




Again with the blaming! It's not like Ciaran actually killed you or anything...   

Heh, yeah, I know how it is, though. It was rough when Rhun's character died in my game, too, but at least it was when he willingly stood in a rickety inferno, risking a building falling on him, just to make sure that a mass-murdering monster was finally put down. 

Hey, if Shoon makes it out alive, I'm really looking forward to the showdown between Ciaran and Shoon. That should prove to be interesting. Ciaran's eccentricities are catching up with him quickly.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Your post makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside Dichotomy!


----------



## Dichotomy

HA!  "Warm and fuzzy..."  I didn't know that a person acting melancholy and despondent would make you feel "warm and fuzzy."  Aeron is likely to develop an even greater complex now.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well it's the thought that counts.  None of the other characters really seem bothered by Shoon's apparent death.  Sorry about making your character mentally unstable though.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sounds like a blast, Voadam! You'll have to let us know what crazy mischief happens during the game!




The group consisted of Mason (vow of poverty druid/warshaper/master of many forms/partial water elemental template), Malachi (fighter/paladin/templar of St. Cuthbert), Jonas (rogue/wizard/arcane trickster/archmage); Gumar (elven fighter with an archer build); and Ragnar (dwarven fighter/cleric) all 16th level.

Here is my email summary that I sent for our yahoo group so we could remember the highlights:

Having killed the monstrous spider mount and seen the drau priestess
flee the party moved to investigate the tower. It was filled with
webs and venomous spiders that Jonas quickly burned away revealing a
blood altar before the carved image of a great spider with an elven
woman's head. They were smashed using Malachi's adamantine hammer
and the party withdrew.

Jonas used the cube hop spell to teleport to Kolyarol but Ragnar's
hand slipped at the last moment and he was left behind, though the
party was not sure if he was teleported elsewhere. There was much
consternation about where Ragnar was lost to, their inability to
find each other immediately, and what they would do without their
cleric in facing the fortress.

The party arrived on a great ancient battlefield and camped for the
night. Spectral dead hobgoblin soldiers appeared multiple times in
the night, energy draining Jonas before being banished by Malachi.

Traveling overland the party came to the edge of the cube then
headed back to the center to survey how large it was. They came
across a battle raging between what looked like paladins and clerics
and ant things that were identified as expansionist creatures of
outer planar law. Upon teleporting in to aid the humans Truth
pierced the illusion of the humans revealing them as toad men with
flickering chaotic auras. Malachi declared them monsters and led the
party to attack the chaos marauders.

After defeating the beings of Chaos in a huge fight the ant man
formian myrmarch telepathically offers to bring the party to its
Hive Queen to reward them for saving him. The party goes and is able
to shelter in the hive with promises not to be enslaved. Gumar
accepts the Queen's offered jelly and her telepathic communications
become easier for him to receive, he worries about being susceptible
to her domination now though. The party asks for information on the
Iron Fortress and the Queen provides the myrmarch to take them there
as well as some information on activities that have occurred there,
including the fortress lord's pact with native steel predators,
détente with the formian hive and the fortress, rust dragons on
another side of the cube, devil and archons seen flying around, and
the lord's fire giant hound master scouts who use telepathic hell
hound packs to flush out their prey.

The next day the myrmarch took them to a shelter outside of the
fortress and the party made plans, sending in Jonas to scout
ethereally. He made it inside noticing golem and predator guardians
and quickly descended underground as a ghost. He knew the whole
fortress was enchanted and suppressed invisibility and underground
had other unknown magics as well. He found a few empty rooms and a
great forge room where massive flames were used by huge and
monstrous four armed devil smiths who were assisted by ghostly
mortal smiths attached to their being through soul gems. They were
working on a great scimitar. Pieces were scattered about on a half
dozen anvils, some with arcane effects ongoing, the blade itself was
on the anvil in front of the massive furnace. Two azer were there as
well, though they did not participate as smiths. Guardian dragonnes
(half lion dragons) observed the foundry from pillars in the
corners, and a sword golem bigger than any golem Jonas had seen
stood atop a dais, apparently guarding the stairway down from above.
Jonas observed as a thin but tall winged dragon man entered
accompanied by a harsh looking dwerg woman. The dragon man talked
with one of the azer for a bit and then left. Jonas fled at that
point, concluding he had seen Imperagon and the Sword of Fiery Might
being reforged.

The party planned and prepared using disguise magic to impersonate
the lord, the drau and others, fire protections all around, and
preparing to directly teleport in and creating a plan B if they
could not. Jonas' teleport was blocked and so plan B went into
operation, cramming everyone into a magical secret chest of Jonas'
which he pocketed, then he entered the fortress ethereally again.

Upon arriving Jonas found the previously empty room was occupied,
with a praying azer. Jonas considered then positioned himself behind
the azer. He materialized and disintegrated the diabolic priest,
zapping him in the back and leaving only dust and the priest's gear.
Jonas then opened the chest and freed the party.

The party strode into the foundry, their disguises buying them
enough time to close with the devil smiths and attack with surprise.

One Azer fled upstairs to sound the alarm at the telepathic command
of the devil smiths while the dragonnes leapt to the attack, only to
be cut down by Gumar's arrowstorms before they could pounce or do
their roar attacks. A huge elder fire elemental emerged from the
furnace at the smiths command and started to beat on the party,
while it appeared more still resided in the furnace. Malachi was
engaged with one smith who disarmed him at one point, while Jonas
and Mason engaged the other. Thankfully the golem did not move from
guarding the stairway against intruders coming down. The smiths were
defeated, Malachi managed to smash some soul gems, Jonas
disintegrated an adamantine banding on the blade anvil and Mason was
able to free the blade despite setting off a symbol of death in
doing so. The fire elemental beat on the party but the loads of fire
protections helped a lot. Mason grabbed a devil smith with attached
soul gems and dragged it along. Jonas grabbed a pair of arcane sword
pieces and stuffed them into his bag of holding but left the others
and shadow walked the party out before the reinforcements they heard
came down the stairway.

Upon arriving a hundred or so miles away on Kolyarol Jonas then
teleported the party back to the shattered altar tower near the
lion's gate to the Outlands. The soul gems were smashed and the
devil body left behind.

At the lion's gate the party observed the appearance of a nasty
looking horned devil with a spiked chain who took up position atop
the Lion's gate and searched around waiting. Jonas used his last
teleport to take the party directly to in front of the gate where
the rest of the party rushed through dragging the archmage with
them. The devil lashed out with his chain at GiantMason, who was
immune to the potent supernatural stunning of the devil's attack and
merely took massive damage from the devil's blows.

Upon emerging back on the Legion's Stairs Jonas shadow walked the
party onto the shadow plane and traversed back to the mortal world,
arriving in a semi-tropical island city state called Freeport, a
center of maritime trade and home to a fleet of "privateers" former
pirates now raiding under a thin veneer of legitimacy for whatever
governments hire them to plunder their enemies' ships.

The sword blade tears Jonas' bag of holding spilling out all its
contents and they make an improvised wrapping to secure the blade
safely in Gumar's magical bag of holding. Jonas investigates their
loot and discovers the ring of the azer he disintegrated is a ring
of fire elemental control that can take a quest to unlock its
powers. They go to a tavern, find out where they are and discuss
what to do next.

The party decides to teleport to Ostohar, tell the dwarves what
happened, and sell the ring to them as they are some of the few
people interested in such a thing, see if Ragnar's temple can secure
part of the Sword fragment, and figure out two other areas to split
the fragments away in. Malachi sends off his silver raven messenger
item asking Voadam to meet them at a tavern in Freeport at the next
full moon.

Everyone gains a level and becomes 17th level.


----------



## Rhun

Sounds like great fun, Voadam! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Heh, entertaining read!


----------



## Rhun

So, if you guys are planning on heading back in to save Shoon from the evil clutches of Falrinth, please let me know what your plan is. I'd hate for Falrinth to score a TPK because you weren't well prepared...


----------



## Voadam

We have to decide either to rush back right now or to head out immediately.

I believe with the fire wall gone we can do it and could head out the tunnels we came in knowing our way is not blocked.

Metagame wise this would mean not leaving our fellow PC behind.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Don't forget though that in game-wise, you all believe Shoon is dead...  I don't mind waiting for a while to keep you guys from doing something possibly lethal based on metagame knowledge.

Another point to consider (both Meta and In game) is that if you go down there again and start a fight with Shoon at negative nine hp a stray attack will finish him off instantly.  I'm allot happier waiting to continue to play a character I like than I am making a new one.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming, Shoon is back!


----------



## Dire Lemming

AH!!!  Oh, oh well that's good news.


----------



## Voadam

Sorry for the lack of posting last week. Work got a little crazy with Supreme Court stuff and writing 2008 outlook legal analysis pieces.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Where do you work?


----------



## Rhun

No problem Voadam! I know how it is to get way busy.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Where do you work?



For a publishing company, I'm a legal editor on environmental regulatory compliance news and environmental caselaw publications.

Every year at the end of December I write a big comprehensive outlook piece for the new year about important ongoing environmental court cases. Every year after I write it the Supreme Court continues to decide cases which I need to write news stories about, publish the cases with legal analysis, and adjust my outlook piece before it gets printed Mid January.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wow, that's sort of interesting.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Wow, that's sort of interesting.




Sounds like a lot of work, if you ask me!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Impressive, Voadam. That does sound impressive and busy. Kudos.


----------



## Rhun

Meanwhile I'm stuck designing and provisioning T1/T3 and up voice and data circuits. Voadam makes my job sound boring.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> Meanwhile I'm stuck designing and provisioning T1/T3 and up voice and data circuits. Voadam makes my job sound boring.




you can always change jobs and be a dungeon keeper in Alcatraz


----------



## Voadam

The Outlook piece published today. Of course the Supreme Court at 2:00 PM decided it will hear another of the environmental cases it was considering.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Meanwhile I'm stuck designing and provisioning T1/T3 and up voice and data circuits. Voadam makes my job sound boring.



Chip up, Rhun.  You could have my job.  Wiper of baby bottoms, washer of clothing, most excellent cooker of meatloaf, wiper of tears, and killer of joy.

Thus the life of a stay-at-home mom.  There are some days when I WISH I had a job that got me out of the house.  But most of the time I dig being master of my own ship.


----------



## Dire Lemming

You _are_ a good cook, from what I remember.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Chip up, Rhun.  You could have my job.  Wiper of baby bottoms, washer of clothing, most excellent cooker of meatloaf, wiper of tears, and killer of joy.
> 
> Thus the life of a stay-at-home mom.  There are some days when I WISH I had a job that got me out of the house.  But most of the time I dig being master of my own ship.




You make some good points, CB. Although I'm sure when I decide to have children, I will get to experience all of that for myself.


----------



## Voadam

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> You could have my job.  . . . killer of joy.




Sibling 2: "Mom's job title is Killer of Joy?"

Sibling 1: "Duh."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well I guess CB should be glad that her kids don't yet understand the concept of sarcasm.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Originally Posted by Dire Lemming:
*Yeshua* tries to stretch.

_Yeshua_ is an hebrew word - it's means salvation.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yes, some people think it's the real name of Jesus Christ as well.  I personally had only heard it at the end of Xenosaga Episode 2 and thought it sounded cool at the time.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Speaking in terms of linguistics, Yeshua =  Joshua = a linguistic half-step from Jesus.  


 


Sorry, linguistics major in college + US Army linguist will do that to a person.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yes, some people think it's the real name of Jesus Christ as well.  I personally had only heard it at the end of Xenosaga Episode 2 and thought it sounded cool at the time.



It's actually not "some" people.  It's pretty much any biblical scholar and/or pastor out there.

Please don't take my post(s) here on this subject as advocating anything.  They aren't intended to advocate either side of this particular religious "coin."




I really should stop posting in this thread!  Sorry!  You guys are like family.


----------



## Dire Lemming

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I really should stop posting in this thread!  Sorry!  You guys are like family.




No you shouldn't!  

In any case, he's a Jedi Guardian who advocates solving all problems with a minimum of violence possible, and tries to avoid lethal force when violence does break out.  Kind of like a more reasonable Calahan GilsCarbo.

Oh, by the way.  Here's the wikipedia entry on the name.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> No you shouldn't!




I agree. You are more than welcome to keep posting here, CB.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Absolutely, it's always great to hear from you. I hope all is well. 

I must admit, the dynamic is different now that Ciaran's the group's source of arcane support.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Derin sees an enemy right behind him with an axe coming down down on his head.


----------



## Voadam

I've been offline for a while and will be for a little while more.

My wife and son are sick (nothing serious) so I'm splitting time at home taking care of them and then cramming in tons of work. I will post again when things settle down.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I've been offline for a while and will be for a little while more.
> 
> My wife and son are sick (nothing serious) so I'm splitting time at home taking care of them and then cramming in tons of work. I will post again when things settle down.





No problem, Voadam. My own posting rate has been extremely slow lately. Take your time, and I will roleplay Merrick as necessary.


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys, I wanted to apologize for the slow posting, and let you know that my work shows no signs of slowing down. Expect only 2-3 updates from me a week at this point until I can get things under control. I hope that is cool with everyone?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Its OK.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Of course!  I just hope the game won't end.  It's run for considerably longer than any other game I've ever been in.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Hey, I've been even slower as of late. It's no problem.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey, EN World has been really slow as of late.  At least today.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, EN World has been really slow as of late.  At least today.




That has been part of the problem as well. It seems everytime I actually have time to post, EN World is running slow and I can't get everything posted. 

I don't have any intentions of ending the game, though.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Ah.  It's running fast again now though!  Yay!  Wonder what was up with the slowness earlier though.  When is this so called EN World 2 supposedly coming?


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I suspect the passing of Gary Gygax was the issue. That was guaranteed to make extra traffic.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hehe, I'm entertaining myself by thinking up all sorts of snarky remarks I would make I was playing a Sigilian...  Or at least someone more snarky than Shoon.  I think I really should have played a bard or something...


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hehe, I'm entertaining myself by thinking up all sorts of snarky remarks I would make I was playing a Sigilian...  Or at least someone more snarky than Shoon.  I think I really should have played a bard or something...





Perhaps Shoon could take up playing the lute?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Ba bum, psh!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Sad news everybody, the Shoon's son that I never told you existed just got killed in the game I was playing him in on another forum. :\


----------



## InVinoVeritas

That's rough, sorry. I was in the campaign but bowed out when it moved away from EN World.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well ok, he was only really killed on the inside.  I got kicked out of the game for suggesting that the DM wasn't using the rules as written in the book when she allowed an enemy that Yun was grappling but trying to keep alive to draw a weapon without an opposed roll, resulting in her death moments later when the semi-psychotic cleric of Cuthbert was somehow the only one to notice and instakilled her with 10 damage.

Yes, I'm a bit bitter.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

...and I guess I'm glad I left. That's harsh.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well admittedly I was not as diplomatic as I could or maybe should have been, but in the end I guess it's not such a big loss because it's became fairly clear that I was not going to get along with her, and one of the players.

She got annoyed at me for asking her to clarify things when she made a significant typo.  Apparently I was disrespecting her.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

If you didn't get along, it was for the best anyway. Life's too short for bad games.

(Although I do miss Gareth Griffinshield. I'll just have to use him in another campaign sometime. He was kind of the anti-Ciaran.)


----------



## Dire Lemming

You mean he only hits enemies?  

Sorry... It was just too good to let pass.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Touché.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Actually, I really am curious what you think is the opposite of Ciaran.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks natural and approachable, but is aloof and very cool (if not cold) and intellectual. However, his emotions run even deeper than that, and influence everything he does.

Gareth, on the other hand, looks unapproachable, but is gregarious, impulsive, and friendly. However, deep inside that, he has the discipline of a knight when the chips are down.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I see.  Makes sense.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I must admit, when I found out just how chilling Ciaran could be, I was a little concerned as how that made me look, especially since Rhun is in my Ravenloft campaign. That's chock full with chilling, twisted characters. 

For those not involved in the game with Dire Lemming, Gareth Griffinshield was the son of a valiant knight who was spiritually broken from the horrors of the Temple of Elemental Evil, and his orc wife.

How about Shoon? What are you finding out about him?


----------



## Dire Lemming

That he's in no mood for your shenanigans.   

Also that he's a bit less clueless than I thought about things that have nothing to do with members of the opposite sex.

Actually, I'm not really sure what you mean.


----------



## Voadam

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> For those not involved in the game with Dire Lemming, Gareth Griffinshield was the son of a valiant knight who was spiritually broken from the horrors of the Temple of Elemental Evil, and his orc wife.




Sir Merrick will not be broken by an orcish wife!


----------



## Rhun

Always remember: Don't argue with the DM, or your PC gets it! 


For what it is worth, some of the best games I've ever played in are ones that don't go "by the book." I play in three of J. Alexander's games here, and he does a lot of stuff outside the rules, and his games are incredibly fun.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Sure, DMs shouldn't follow the rules if bending them will make it better.  But simply ignoring the rules just so you can screw over one player doesn't seem right, does it?


----------



## Rhun

No, I agree with you DL. The game is definitely not about screwing over your players.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well I mean, I doubt she only did it just to "Screw me over" but that's basically how it felt at the time.  You're trying to do something and the DM unexpectedly does something that fairly obviously doesn't follow the rules with the main result being that what you were trying to do automatically fails... Then denies it. :\   Yeah, ok, I suppose I've beat this to death by now...


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I suspect it's more a matter of irreconcilable differences than "they're bad," but it doesn't change the ending outcome. The way she ran the game went against the style you're comfortable with, so the best solution is to get out. 

Anyway, what I mean about "what are you finding out about your character" is that I designed Ciaran to be a quasi-naturalist keeping a "storm" within. When I started thinking about what Ciaran would do in this or that situation, Ciaran turned out to be less "natural" and far more aloof than I originally expected. I just ran with it, but it does make him less comfortable to be around.


----------



## Voadam

"OOC: Well that certainly was a Dwarf Fortress moment there."

I'm unfamiliar with this phrase.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well first of all check out my signature.  Secondly, Dwarf Fortress is a fantasy world simulation computer game that allows you to build a Dwarven fortress or play as an adventurer, who tends to die in horribly anticlimactic ways, usually fighting off several melee opponents before getting hit by a single arrow that somehow pieces of of their internal organs at once.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'm going to be gone from 4/16 to 4/21. Feel free to NPC Ciaran in the meantime.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll be away to celebrate Passover in Eilat and a trip to Petra from 18.4 – 22.4.
I wish you a good weekend.
Roy - Strahd.


----------



## Rhun

Have safe trips IVV and Strahd. We'll talk to you soon!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Have fun you guys!


----------



## Voadam

Deren really needs some alchemists fire for these plate armored ogres we keep running into.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Deren really needs some alchemists fire for these plate armored ogres we keep running into.





Or a +5 returning dagger of giant bane. That would help.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Or a +5 returning dagger of giant bane. That would help.




if we are shooting for the stars then I'd suggest +4 returning brilliant energy giant bane so we knock out his plate armor advantage on AC.


----------



## Dog Moon

Voadam said:
			
		

> Deren really needs some alchemists fire for these plate armored ogres we keep running into.




Heh.  Yeah, they'd probably do about the same amount of damage.  


Hrm, I'd completely forgotten we had an OOC thread.  I think I lost the subscription to this thread a LONG time ago.

And note to self: Deren needs more ranks in his perception skills.  +4 Search.  Wooh!


----------



## Rhun

The next post should be up tonight. I kind of had a busy weekend.


----------



## Rhun

Please note that we have a new IC thread for this game: 

OMEGA NEW


In case you ever need to access the old thread:

OMEGA OLD


----------



## Voadam

Looks like this one will be retired soon too.


----------



## TiCaudata

Dichotomy's computer took a dump, so he was hoping that I could get on and let you all know that that is the shape of the ether that he has disappeared into.  He has to send it away to get repaired so that could take a minimum of a couple weeks.  He's fine with being NPC'd for now if that works out for the best.


----------



## Rhun

Thanks for posting, TiCaudata. Let Dichotomy know that he is good, and I'll NPC his character until he is back online.


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone see the beer commercial - I forget which one exactly - where it's like 'this beer gives animals the ability to speak' and the dog continuously says 'Sausage'?  For some reason, InVinoVeritas's comment made me think of that and I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone see the beer commercial - I forget which one exactly - where it's like 'this beer gives animals the ability to speak' and the dog continuously says 'Sausage'?  For some reason, InVinoVeritas's comment made me think of that and I can't get it out of my head.




I haven't seen that one, but it sounds funny.


----------



## Dichotomy

My computer is back (that was way faster than I'd expected).  I'm probably not going to be posting tonight (too much to catch up on), but I'll post as soon as I can.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Looks like e-mail notification is down again.  At least it is for me.


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, I don't even use the email notification anymore because it keeps breaking.


----------



## Dog Moon

Everyone crowding around the door reminded me of when my group was playing Savage Tide and for a while we did the SWAT formation as we called it.  One person - generally the tank - opens the door [occasionally bursting it down if we felt aggressive] and the archer and two arcane spellcasters readied actions to attack in some way opponents in the room.

We did pretty good for a couple of rooms as we killed half the stuff in them before the surprise round before he made the enemies make all sorts of Listen checks and occasionally someone had a good one or the door was locked and when the door opened, both parties readied actions and hurt each other before we even rolled initiative.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick the knightly paladin in gleaming armor. Merciless smiter of evil, evil, very bad naughty ones. He even has a supernatural light of goodness power and a subtle aura/appearance of an angel incarnated in human form. 

Zirat on the other hand is obviously a barbarian down to the violent god he worships, his exotic name, and his outlandish ways.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sir Merrick the knightly paladin in gleaming armor. Merciless smiter of evil, evil, very bad naughty ones. He even has a supernatural light of goodness power and a subtle aura/appearance of an angel incarnated in human form.
> 
> Zirat on the other hand is obviously a barbarian down to the violent god he worships, his exotic name, and his outlandish ways.





 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Dire Lemming

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sir Merrick the knightly paladin in gleaming armor. Merciless smiter of evil, evil, very bad naughty ones. He even has a supernatural light of goodness power and a subtle aura/appearance of an angel incarnated in human form.
> 
> Zirat on the other hand is obviously a barbarian down to the violent god he worships, his exotic name, and his outlandish ways.




Right, exactly the way Shoon sees it.


----------



## Voadam

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly!




not sure if I told you - but his name - Zirat Igruf - is "boxing ring" in hebrew.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> not sure if I told you - but his name - Zirat Igruf - is "boxing ring" in hebrew.




LOL. Nope, you never told us that. It is fitting, though.


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> not sure if I told you - but his name - Zirat Igruf - is "boxing ring" in hebrew.




Zirat has a last name?



The site has been fitful for me lately as well, sometimes it is slow and others it blanks out. Hopefully it is just the kinks being worked out on ENWorld 2 now that it is in full operation.


----------



## Voadam

*Other name trivia*



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> not sure if I told you - but his name - Zirat Igruf - is "boxing ring" in hebrew.




Merrick Garland is a federal appeals court judge in the U.S.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is the name of a gladiator from the fictional Queendom of Falena.  The character himself was originally a ripoff of the exiled prince of Falena and the name was just an alias.  His hair was also not originall naturally blond but dyed that way as a disguise because silver hair is kind of uncommon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren is just another random name I came up with.  I don't know anyone with the name nor does it have any significance whatsoever.


----------



## Rhun

Guys, I have to again apologize for the slow movement of the game right now. My time is limited, and it seems like everytime I log in to post the site is moving slower than an ochre jelly. 

I'm going to try to get the next post up today...


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Don't worry, Rhun... it's not like I'm moving at Mach speed in my game, either...


----------



## Dire Lemming

ENWorld is even less stable than it was before the switch...  So yeah, don't worry about slowness too much.  Make sure to write any long post out in a word processor first as the site seems to have a tendency to randomly stop working when you hit to submit button.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:


> Make sure to write any long post out in a word processor first as the site seems to have a tendency to randomly stop working when you hit to submit button.




I've actually been doing this for at least a year, seeing as how I lost a couple of really long posts back in the day.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun check out the product description for this game setting

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=56825


----------



## Rhun

Pretty sweet! I knew I should have my own world!


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> Pretty sweet! I knew I should have my own world!




Middle earth land mass was not sufficient?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhûn


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yeah, those Rhunian soldiers were pretty cool.  In the movie at least.  I don't remember what they're like in the books.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Hey, Dire Lemming, I just want to let you know that Ciaran's response is just his bluntness. Honestly, I look back at it and say, "Yow, that's harsh."

If anything, though, the enmity between Shoon and Ciaran is interesting roleplaying. I just don't want you to think it's anything personal. 

Let me know if you need anything to change.


----------



## Dire Lemming

No problem.  Shoon just remembers things happening somewhat differently.  Not sure how they're going to resolve this though, since Shoon has come to think that Ciaran is genuinely insane or at least insufferably arrogant.  Which now that I think about it is a bit ironic.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hm, for some stupid reason I never wrote Anemone's description down on my character sheet and now it's buried in I don't even remember which thread.

Do you still have it Rhun or know what page/thread it's in?


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:


> Hm, for some stupid reason I never wrote Anemone's description down on my character sheet and now it's buried in I don't even remember which thread.
> 
> Do you still have it Rhun or know what page/thread it's in?






Your character write up in the rogue's gallery character sheet says "Anemone Dufresne, brunete with amber eyes, fair skin, about average height, and very attractive"

Rogue's Gallery Rhun's ToEE Omega Its the last entry in the spoiler block at the end.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Now I feel kind of stupid for not looking in the RG.  Thanks Voadam!


----------



## Dire Lemming

What?  Strahd, why go with Merrick's plan?  Ours is much much better!  Ours involves hookers!


----------



## Dog Moon

Try to get a Halfling hooker.  That way Deren can have some fun when we're done with the Bard.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Deren's the only one who's having fun already.  Everyone else is trying to do something constructive while he just gets himself pissed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:


> Deren's the only one who's having fun already.  Everyone else is trying to do something constructive while he just gets himself pissed.




Well, I kinda figured we had a plan ready and Deren was sort of gonna jump on at the end [since he isn't Charismatic enough to do any convincing and he's too small to help tackle the guy], so I've sort of had him waiting.

Just happens that we've been at the inn eating and drinking since the 4th of August Real Life.  It just SEEMS like Deren's drinking a lot cause people keep referring to it, but in my mind, he's only slightly intoxicated and the rest is acting [albeit probably poorly...] while waiting for the Bard to be alone.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:


> Deren's the only one who's having fun already.  Everyone else is trying to do something constructive while he just gets himself pissed.




I had fun reaquainting Deren with the bench, even though Merrick is annoyed and letting it build into a rage to unleash upon the bard in an epic thrashing. Epic thrashings full of wrath will be fun for me too even though they are a serious duty and calling for Merrick.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Not sure people saw my absent note. I'll be away in Brazil from 1.10 to 16.10.
And I'm not sure about my internet availability.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Voadam said:


> I had fun reaquainting Deren with the bench, even though Merrick is annoyed and letting it build into a rage to unleash upon the bard in an epic thrashing. Epic thrashings full of wrath will be fun for me too even though they are a serious duty and calling for Merrick.




As long as he's still alive, able to talk, and able to remember the information we need...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:


> As long as he's still alive, able to talk, and able to remember the information we need...




Deren or the Bard?


----------



## Dire Lemming

The bard, we only need Deren alive.


----------



## Rhun

I'm back...should have an IC post up tonight.

As an aside, I didn't think anyone would get hung up on the bard...


----------



## Dire Lemming

What?  Not even Shoon?  He's the spitting image of Shoon's arch nemesis.  Why _wouldn't_ he get hung up?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:


> What?  Not even Shoon?  He's the spitting image of Shoon's arch nemesis.  Why _wouldn't_ he get hung up?





Truth be told, I expected Shoon to want to charge right back into the Temple ASAP in an attempt to save Anenome from whatever horrors she might face there...


----------



## Dire Lemming

It's not like he didn't try, but he's not stupid.  His goal is the save Anemone, even it's the last thing he does, not die trying.  He still doesn't even know where to look.


----------



## Dog Moon

And the temple is a BIG place with LOTS of bad guys.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:


> And the temple is a BIG place with LOTS of bad guys.




Do I detect a hint of fear?


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> Do I detect a hint of fear?




Gleeful anticipation. Easy to confuse.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> I'm back...should have an IC post up tonight.
> 
> As an aside, I didn't think anyone would get hung up on the bard...




I will try and thrash the info out of him expeditiously. He is part of the reason Sir Merrick's sleep was disturbed, the knight might start off a little irritated at the low-life source of this disturbance.


----------



## Voadam

Too bad the trail did not lead back to the slaves sold to the temple.

Now we have to decide what to do with our bard.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> Too bad the trail did not lead back to the slaves sold to the temple.
> 
> Now we have to decide what to do with our bard.




Send him away with a warning and we not are going to show ourselves in Nulb again. Be sure that he will try to revenge.


----------



## Rhun

I've not seen or heard from In Vino Veritas for quite a while...the last post I see from him is 08/24 (so 2 months ago). While I plan on giving him a few more days, I'm going to recruit someone to replace him if I don't hear from him...what do you think?


----------



## Rhun

Bump.


----------



## Voadam

I'm hoping I gave enough of a rationalization IC for Shoon to stick with the party. Short of that all I can think of is for Sir Merric to knock him out and haul the unconscious monk into the dungeons with us. Though that would be a little out of character unless he snarled "*There will be no deserters from my holy war Mr. Shoon!*"


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> I've not seen or heard from In Vino Veritas for quite a while...the last post I see from him is 08/24 (so 2 months ago). While I plan on giving him a few more days, I'm going to recruit someone to replace him if I don't hear from him...what do you think?




I'm fine with that. "*Tell the king I want more reinforcements for the holy war!*"


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Though that would be a little out of character unless he snarled "*There will be no deserters from my holy war Mr. Shoon!*"




That would rock!


----------



## Dire Lemming

The main flaws with Merrick's argument are that 1.)  We were already told that he would have taken her with him to sell and given a plausible reason why.  2.)  You guys are going into the temple anyway, so if she somehow is in the temple then you'll rescue her if you find her.  3.) Shoon doesn't believe the temple is any real threat as it's inhabitants all seem to be inflicted with severe stupidity and refuse to even post sentries, even after the same adventuring party has gone down there and killed several of them several times.  The only thing they can do is mob us with overwhelming numbers when someone lives long enough after being ambushed to get the alarm out.  Some of their individual members are dangerous, like that mage, but they have no cohesion whatsoever.  Any decently trained army would bulldoze them.

That's roughly how Shoon would respond to the statement when he woke up.  I just wanted to post this here now so I don't forget it by the time that happens.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, do we know of any moderate-level NPCs who can cast like Commune or something?  I think that was a yes/no spell... "Is she in the temple?"  Yes or no determines exactly what Shoon needs to do next.  Would hate for him to be lost and end up like Lord Raven.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'm here, and completely failing to have any free time. 

I'll try to contribute, but given how I've been slipping so far out of the action for months, I've asked to be replaced.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:


> I'm here, and completely failing to have any free time.
> 
> I'll try to contribute, but given how I've been slipping so far out of the action for months, I've asked to be replaced.





For what it is worth, your PC has missed NOTHING in two months. LOL. Ciaran has been asleep while the others have investigated a lead on Shoon's missing girlfriend. I barely posted up the next morning since you got back to Nulb.

I would be happy to have you continue, since I really enjoy gaming with you...but if you don't think you'll be posting much, I can see if I can find someone to replace you as well. The decision is really up to you.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Then I'd like to stick around. I certainly don't expect the confluence of factors I had happen come together in such terrible disharmony again.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:


> Then I'd like to stick around. I certainly don't expect the confluence of factors I had happen come together in such terrible disharmony again.




Good to hear, IVV. Very good! I think that as long as you can post a couple of times a week, you'll be keeping up with the pace we've had lately. I think we've all had off-and-on hectics happening in RL.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> I think we've all had off-and-on hectics happening in RL.




I know I have and missed posting in my games off and on lately. But I'm looking forward to getting back into the dungeon.


----------



## Rhun

Just a ping to remind everyone that I'm trying to get the game back on track...so your IC posts are most welcome!


----------



## Voadam

Finished up the Supreme Court stuff on Wednesday's whale sonar case so I'm back (though there are other environmental SC cases that will draw me away again repeatedly this term).

So once we get our fire flasks its back to the dungeon! Although it looks like it might have to be molotov cocktails.


----------



## Voadam

How far is it to the nearest place we can get fire flasks?


----------



## Dichotomy

Sorry, I've been a dragging anchor as of late.  It has been a combination of me not being able to decide what input Aeron would have, me not having any good ideas personally, both coupled with being sick.  I will endeavor to do better.

Voadam, was that _Winter v. NRDC_?  That must have been fun.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> How far is it to the nearest place we can get fire flasks?





Hommlet would have them; a full day's travel by foot / horse drawn cart. And another day's travel back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, is time a factor in anything?  Does it matter if we go there and come back?


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'm here!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dog Moon said:


> Well, is time a factor in anything?  Does it matter if we go there and come back?




It's time factor for Shoon. as for Zirat, nothing is more enjoyable then resting in the Wench


----------



## Rhun

Alright, everyone BUT Dire_Lemming has checked in...has anyone seen him about recently? The last post I've seen from him was over a week ago.


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> It's time factor for Shoon. as for Zirat, nothing is more enjoyable then resting in the Wench




And Deren is starting to get a taste for ale.


----------



## Voadam

Dichotomy said:


> Voadam, was that _Winter v. NRDC_?  That must have been fun.




Yep, interesting issue for environmental injunctions. Based on the expected finding of violation of NEPA and predicted harm to whales by the Navy I did not expect it to come out the way it did. 

I assigned my assisstant to cover the upcoming Entergy one and I'll cover the Couer Alaska one (both Clean Water Act) when they are argued in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Sorry, I've been braindead lately thanks to my job, with no idea what to have Shoon do.  I suppose I'll just go allong with whatever anyone else wants for now.


----------



## Voadam

Hmm, medium armor, no shield, one less HD, big two-handed weapon, and a propensity to run up and hit things for a lot of damage. I think mechanically Sir Merrick is a striker.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Hmm, medium armor, no shield, one less HD, big two-handed weapon, and a propensity to run up and hit things for a lot of damage. I think mechanically Sir Merrick is a striker.





I'm not familiar with the 4E terminology yet, but I'm fairly certain that Merrick has enough cash for heavy armor. If you guys ever make it back to Hommlet to spend some of that money.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> I'm not familiar with the 4E terminology yet, but I'm fairly certain that Merrick has enough cash for heavy armor. If you guys ever make it back to Hommlet to spend some of that money.




And give up the breastplate with the Garland coat of arms? Never!

I'm going for the spring attack feat chain next for AoO free charging and plan on pumping up my existing medium magic armor further instead of trading in.

In 4e strikers are mobile heavy damage dealers who are somewhat vulnerable and fragile (rogues, rangers, warlocks).

Fighters are generally supposed to be defenders, who can hang tough in combat and whose job is to tie up foes so they don't get to the vulnerable parts of the party.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> And give up the breastplate with the Garland coat of arms? Never!




You could get it enchanted.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Here.


----------



## Rhun

I think Dire_Lemming is the only person we are actually missing. 


I wanted to apologize for the delays, but I think I have everything back on track in RL now...so things should flow a little smoother now. Thanks for all of your patience, guys!


----------



## Dire Lemming

We keep going in there, supposedly with the intention of taking a prisoner we can question about the location of the temple's prisoners, and yet every time we completely fail at this task, and then run away.  Next day we do the exact same thing, and they still haven't even set sentries.  We can't stick to a strategy as simple as bash this guy over the head and drag him out with us, nevermind anything even slightly complex.  And Ciaran keeps trying to kill me!  Shoon's only real in character reason for sticking around has just been revealed to be in a completely different direction, and his secondary reason of helping them rescue their friend seems not to be important to anyone but himself.  If I were to roleplay my character properly he'd only be sticking around to try to convince Aeron to leave these lunatics before they get them both killed in their mad crusade to slaughter a bunch of mentally deficient thugs.


----------



## Rhun

You know, DL, you do raise some interesting points. The funny thing is: that is exactly how the adventure is supposed to be played. It is supposed to highlight the chaotic nature of the beings dwelling in the Temple, their inability to fully cooperate with one another, and the actual infighting that takes place between the factions. Why should the Fire, Air and Water Temples care if you assault the Earth Temple, after all?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Ok I see what you're saying but, that wasn't the only point I made.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:


> Ok I see what you're saying but, that wasn't the only point I made.




True, I only addressed the first point. So, are you still interested in playing, or should I be NPCing Shoon?


----------



## Dire Lemming

I don't know.  There's not really much for my character to do except fight more bad guys, and combat in a PbP game is boring.  Like I said, my character has no real reason to stick around and a strong reason to leave.  Like I said, he's starting to view this as a pointless crusade to slaughter a group of mentally deficient thugs who aren't bothering anyone, while his goal of rescuing his girlfriend has turned out to be in a different direction.  He doesn't like Deren because he considers him immoral and sleazy, he doesn't like Ciran because he thinks he's trying to get him killed, and he doesn't like Sir Merrick because he thinks he's some sort of fallen Paladin who's only concerned with killing these mentally deficient thugs and apparently doesn't care at all about finding the group's captured friend, which was the only reason Shoon signed on to help them in the first place instead of pursuing his own leads.  He didn't mind the gnome, and doesn't mind Zirat, and he likes Aeron because of their shared faith and ideals, but that just makes him want to convince Aeron to leave these crazy people before they get him killed.  I don't really want to leave the game, but I'm having trouble coming up with a good reason why my character would stay with the group.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Maybe he should accept the faith that his girl is doomed and lost forever by some nasty slavers and join the cause to destroy the temple. It is known that the temple is dangerous and if the inhabitants will prevail, the world is doomed.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Maybe he should accept the faith that his girl is doomed and lost forever by some nasty slavers and join the cause to destroy the temple. It is known that the temple is dangerous and if the inhabitants will prevail, the world is doomed.




There are unfortunately two problems with that.

1. That would go against everything he stands for, even more so because;
2. As far as he knows, the temple is only dangerous to those who enter it, and the inhabitants are too stupid and disorganized to be any sort of threat to anyone else.  He doesn't know why they're there, but he honestly hasn't seen anything to make him believe that it's anything more than stupidity.


----------



## Rhun

DL is right. Shoon was not chartered by agents of the King of Furyondy to scout out and eliminate any evil in the area. Nor was he around when you explored and defeated the evil at the moathouse.

Its all good, DL. I will NPC Shoon for now. If you decide you want to play, he is there for now. If not (I know you have a lot going on in real life), that's fine too.  No worries.


----------



## Voadam

RHUN said:
			
		

> Guys, if you want to post your own attack and damage rolls and such, that is fine with me. If you don't post them, I will make the rolls for you.




Many like the thrill of rolling the dice themselves. For me it is just mechanical work.

I really prefer to just be descriptive and let the DM handle rolls.


----------



## Voadam

I was really hoping Shoon's damsel in distress would have ended up being sold to the Temple's slaver agent instead of to the pirate so that Shoon would have a plot reason to pursue further and further into the Temple in hopes of rescuing her, or of avenging her if she were sacrificed.

I'm still hoping the slaver had a sacrifice acquisition quota and needed to buy her from the pirate at the last minute before he actually set sail. Perhaps if Shoon went off on his own and investigated that might be discovered and he would then enthusiastically join us anew.


----------



## Dog Moon

Both posts by Voadam were basically what I was thinking, just in different words.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Many like the thrill of rolling the dice themselves. For me it is just mechanical work.
> 
> I really prefer to just be descriptive and let the DM handle rolls.






Not a problem. All of my players in the game ALPHA decided they wanted to start rolling for themselves, so I've let them do that. If you guys don't want to roll, that is fine. Or if you do, that is fine too.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I was really hoping Shoon's damsel in distress would have ended up being sold to the Temple's slaver agent instead of to the pirate so that Shoon would have a plot reason to pursue further and further into the Temple in hopes of rescuing her, or of avenging her if she were sacrificed.
> 
> I'm still hoping the slaver had a sacrifice acquisition quota and needed to buy her from the pirate at the last minute before he actually set sail. Perhaps if Shoon went off on his own and investigated that might be discovered and he would then enthusiastically join us anew.





Yeah, I was actualy setting things up for _Scourge of the Slave Lords._ But I realized I got ahead of myself, because you still have a lot of Temple to go through...my hope was that Shoon would volunteer to help you clear the Temple and rescue your friend, on the condition that after you would help him track down his girl...


----------



## Dire Lemming

It seems to Shoon like he's the only one still concerned about rescuing anyone.  The others only really seem concerned about killing the inhabitants, (Merrick and Zirat) making sure the party doesn't die, (Aeron) or has no apparent reason for being there as well (Ciaran and Deren).

So far though, Shoon seems like the only one who's made a conscious effort to take anyone alive for questioning.  I mean Merrick on multiple occasions has flat out said that Shoon can try it if he wants, but he isn't going to.  Maybe it's just selective memory but I personally can't any time anyone else tried to do it.  So we're just stuck going down there, killing a bunch of people, then coming back up, day after day, hoping that we eventually stumble upon some prisoners by accident, and that they're the ones we're looking for, and that they haven't died because we took so damn long.

And yeah, Shoon wouldn't go back to help them with the temple after he found out that Anemone was taken by pirates.  He'd go after the pirates, the only ones who he knew for certain were causing harm to the innocent.  He's starting to wonder whether or not rescuing their friend was just some ploy the rest of the party used in order to gain his assistance, and their real reasons are just as he has seen.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:


> It seems to Shoon like he's the only one still concerned about rescuing anyone.  The others only really seem concerned about killing the inhabitants, (Merrick and Zirat) making sure the party doesn't die, (Aeron) or has no apparent reason for being there as well (Ciaran and Deren).
> 
> So far though, Shoon seems like the only one who's made a conscious effort to take anyone alive for questioning.  I mean Merrick on multiple occasions has flat out said that Shoon can try it if he wants, but he isn't going to.  Maybe it's just selective memory but I personally can't any time anyone else tried to do it.  So we're just stuck going down there, killing a bunch of people, then coming back up, day after day, hoping that we eventually stumble upon some prisoners by accident, and that they're the ones we're looking for, and that they haven't died because we took so damn long.




Bring it up IC. Merrick's wanted to take prisoners, as we did early on IIRC, but we've been fighting groups and over our heads in most engagements. Defeating the enemy in these engagements is more important than attempting to take prisoners as a first priority. We have risked being overwhelmed once they raised the alarm more than once. With any groups Merrick will want to lethally wittle them down before dragging out any unconscious survivors that the Prophet stabilizes. Ogres and Trolls are too big and heavy to drag out but they are dangerous enough that they must be engaged immediately and killed.


----------



## Dire Lemming

We took some bandits prisoner who didn't know anything, then Merick never tried to take someone prisoner again.  I have commented on it IC and the usual response is along the lines of "Sure Shoon, do what you want."  We even managed to disable a bunch of guards in one room, only to leave them behind when we retreated... except for the one Deren slit the throat of.

I'm starting to think the only way we're going to get a prisoner is to get someone to surrender, but they're all probably too stupid to do that even though we've repeatedly slaughtered their comrades in droves only to escape without a single casualty.

And it really all come down to the fact that Shoon has little reason to be here, and a huge reason not to.  If we can just retcon it so that speaking with the informant confirmed what he'd suspected and that Anemone was in fact a prisoner of the temple, then he'd still be completely determined to follow through with this.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

“Scourge of the Slave lords” – I’m waiting anxiously for this one. I was Dming the first part in a table top game 10 years ago I think.

DL – ToEE is a known Hack and Slash adventure. Role playing in the temple is almost impossible because you encounter low intelligent scum most of the adventure (Goblinoids, Trolls, Ogres) who wish nothing but hammering you. Most of the denizens are known to be simple mercenaries and soldiers that just follow order, so they know nothing. If we want to catch a significant figure and ask her some questions, first - we need to cut our way with swords and blood, without asking questions.


----------



## Dire Lemming

I'm not sure what you're trying to say here...  First they're all low intelligence humanoids that only know how to smash heads, then they're all mercenaries who're just following orders.  Which is it?  Isn't it a mixture of both?  Either way they'd know how to get around their area, so some of them might know where the prison is.  You don't have to find Zuggtmoy herself to find out where her minions keep their prisoners, if that's who you're talking about.  I mean, we know for a fact that there's a wizard living here.  He's definitely intelligent enough to understand the concept of directions if we were somehow able to capture him.

Also, we can't cut with blood.  Maybe some fancy mage can make a blade out of blood, but none of us are that mage.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Hi, guys! I fell off the face of the earth and am back to say... I'm going to fall off the face of the earth for a while. I'll be out for at least the next two weeks, so keep on NPCing me for now. 

Strahd, it's probably best to continue your game without me. Sorry, I know, I'm bad.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:


> Hi, guys! I fell off the face of the earth and am back to say... I'm going to fall off the face of the earth for a while. I'll be out for at least the next two weeks, so keep on NPCing me for now.




No worries, I'll continue NPCing Ciaran for now.


----------



## Voadam

I am in the process of selling my current home and moving to another state. I will not be completely offline but I expect my online gaming to be sporadic through mid May when I expect my family and myself to be mostly settled in our new place barring unforseen problems.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I am in the process of selling my current home and moving to another state. I will not be completely offline but I expect my online gaming to be sporadic through mid May when I expect my family and myself to be mostly settled in our new place barring unforseen problems.




No worries, Voadam. We're running a little on the slow side anyway.  Good luck with the move...I know they can be a pain.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, so it looks like we have IVV back. Strahd and Voadam are about, but slow posting. I just want to confirm that we still have Dog Moon and Dichotomy? You guys about?


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm here.  Sorry bout that.  Been sorta busy and haven't done much with EnWorld recently.


----------



## Rhun

No problem Dog Moon. Just hadn't really saw anyone around and wanted to see who was still here.


----------



## Rhun

The latest combat is over, ready for some PC actions. I can NPC characters in combat; making decisions for you out-of-combat is a little bit more difficult.


----------



## Rhun

Just a bump for the OC thread now that we are (slowly) getting the game moving again.


----------



## Rhun

As of today I have added Complete Champion to my repretoire of books, in case anyone has any future aspirations that might lie in that direction.


----------



## Voadam

Damnit Jim! I'm a fighter not a champion.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Damnit Jim! I'm a fighter not a champion.




I've got Complete Warrior. 

LOL.


----------



## Voadam

I forget, did we put on the factional robes we found in the first level to confuse them a little bit? I'm just trying to anticipate how they will interpret finding Shoon's body. . . Would be great if there was internal dissension among them that occasionally erupted in bloody violence and retribution among their squabbling factions.


----------



## Rhun

You took the robes, but never put them on. At least to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Oog, they abandoned Shoon's corpse...  Harsh...  Well I suppose he wouldn't have been surprised by that since they basically only seemed to tolerate him because he was useful for drawing enemy fire and transport.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:


> Oog, they abandoned Shoon's corpse...  Harsh...  Well I suppose he wouldn't have been surprised by that since they basically only seemed to tolerate him because he was useful for drawing enemy fire and transport.



\

I think the intention was to take the corpse for proper burial, but the fact that an enemy is coming sort of ruined that plan.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ouch, we did?  >.<  Deren woulda grabbed it, but he's a little on the Small/weak side.  One leg probably would have put him into heavily encumbered.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:


> Ouch, we did?  >.<  Deren woulda grabbed it, but he's a little on the Small/weak side.  One leg probably would have put him into heavily encumbered.




LOL. Well, as long as something doesn't eat it or drag it off, the body should still be there.


----------



## Rhun

Just bumping this thread back to the first page.


----------



## Dichotomy

I need to apologize.  Obviously, I have not been giving the game as much as I should.  I could give a bunch of reasons (some of them might be even valid), but it really doesn't matter.  While I could try to force myself to step it up, I really think that, at the end of the day, it would be best for all of us if I resigned from this game.

I presume that Rhun will elect to "recruit some new blood."  I wish you the best of luck with that.  Again, I apologize for not carrying it through.


----------



## Rhun

No worries, Dichotomy. I take partial blame as well for the lull we had in December/January...it has been super difficult to get this one going again. It has been a pleasure gaming with you. I'll NPC Aeron until I can get someone recruited to replace him. If you decide you want to continue playing before then, just let me know!

And thanks for the head's up. It is most appreciated.


----------



## Rhun

So what does everyong else think? Should I try to recruit someone to play Aeron, or wait until you can get back to town and recuit a new PC.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

two options you have:
* We can always found a captive slave in the temple.
* Maybe an inside "man" - a bugbear that wants a revenge on his chief.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> two options you have:
> * We can always found a captive slave in the temple.
> * Maybe an inside "man" - a bugbear that wants a revenge on his chief.




Good call. I've used that sort of thing before. That might work well.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick actually gave Deren two fire flasks he bought when they were in Nulb the last time. See page 19 of the In Character thread. So I believe you've got them and could use one during the surprise round for sneak attack fire damage on a troll.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Sir Merrick actually gave Deren two fire flasks he bought when they were in Nulb the last time. See page 19 of the In Character thread. So I believe you've got them and could use one during the surprise round for sneak attack fire damage on a troll.





See what happens when nobody adds things to their character sheets?


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:


> See what happens when nobody adds things to their character sheets?




Whoops, guess I missed the line where he said he gave me two of the flasks.  >.<


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:


> Good call. I've used that sort of thing before. That might work well.



Or...Option 3?  You could take me back!  
[/puppy dog eyes]


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:


> Whoops, guess I missed the line where he said he gave me two of the flasks.  >.<




Don't worry. I miss stuff all the time!


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:


> Or...Option 3?  You could take me back!
> [/puppy dog eyes]




That depends...how long are you back for? 

Would you be interested in playing a cleric?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Welcome back CB.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:


> That depends...how long are you back for?



I have two years in my present location before we have to move again.  


> Would you be interested in playing a cleric?



_Always the cleric, never the bride_.  Sure, I can play a cleric.  Did you all need someone to take over a character or did you want someone to come in as a new cleric?  

What level are you guys these days?


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:


> _Always the cleric, never the bride_.  Sure, I can play a cleric.  Did you all need someone to take over a character or did you want someone to come in as a new cleric?
> 
> What level are you guys these days?




If you want to take over playing Dichotomy's PC Aeron that would be super. Or if you want to design your own, we can probably make that work too. Current level is 4, but only a couple of encounters from level 5 now (assuming they survive the current encounter, which they aren't really in the shape for). We had a several month pause a while back.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I can take Aeron.  Not sure if I can do him justice, but I'll give it my best shot, which means I need to go read Dichotomy's character sheet for Aeron.

I will be on summer vacation June 11-20.  I'll be completely away from the boards the 14-18th, but can eek out a post or three in the intervening days.  Would you rather I jumped on board now, or do you prefer to have me come in on the 20th after I get home.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:


> I can take Aeron.  Not sure if I can do him justice, but I'll give it my best shot, which means I need to go read Dichotomy's character sheet for Aeron.




You can probably do him more justice than I can do NPCing him.



CanadienneBacon said:


> I will be on summer vacation June 11-20.  I'll be completely away from the boards the 14-18th, but can eek out a post or three in the intervening days.  Would you rather I jumped on board now, or do you prefer to have me come in on the 20th after I get home.




Feel free to jump in, though I just posted Aeron's action for this round of combat. No worries on the vacation, either. I was planning on NPCing Aeron for a bit anyway. Hopefully getting some new blood (well, some new-old blood) back in this game will help give it the kick it needs to start moving again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

If you could please NPC Aeron for a few more days until I get back on the 20th, that would give me time to read up and get ready to post.  Thanks for having me in the game [again].


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:


> If you could please NPC Aeron for a few more days until I get back on the 20th, that would give me time to read up and get ready to post.  Thanks for having me in the game [again].





No problem, CB. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Dog Moon

Soooo.... all we need now is for Lord Raven to return to us.


----------



## Rhun

That would be cool. But I haven't even seem him post around here for what? Two years now.


----------



## Dog Moon

On EnWorld or in this thread?


----------



## Voadam

If the Prophet falls, heroically holding off the trolls for example while we escaped, I could envision Jinx returning from his Pelorian pilgrimage having multiclassed into a cleric after his inspiration/conversion by Aeron. A multiclassed cleric mage with some healing items (cure light wand at least) could fill our needed healer role while possibly headed towards mystic theurge path.


----------



## Rhun

I've not seen him post on EN World at all since his disappearance. Have you noticed him posting?


----------



## Rhun

That could always work too, Voadam. Of course, time in game that has passed since Jinx' disappearance is what...maybe a week? I don't even think he would have had time to reach Greyhawk yet. 


On that note, do you want me to recruit a 6th? I have someone who is interested. Just not sure what role you need, with CB taking over Aeron.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:


> I've not seen him post on EN World at all since his disappearance. Have you noticed him posting?




No, but then again, I haven't spent anywhere near as much time posting as I used to back in the day.  I rarely do anything outside of my two pbp games and the Hivemind thread [an Off-Topic Forum where we sort of just hang out and chat about random stuff] anymore.

So I wouldn't have noticed if he stopped on EnWorld altogether or not, which is why I asked.


----------



## Rhun

Nope, I haven't seen him. Though admittedly, my own time spent outside of Playing the Game and Talking the Talk is fairly minimal.


----------



## Voadam

Went to the 1st page of this thread, clicked on his profile in one of his messages.

"Last Activity: 20th February 2009 04:09 PM"


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Went to the 1st page of this thread, clicked on his profile in one of his messages.
> 
> "Last Activity: 20th February 2009 04:09 PM"





So more recently active than I thought. But still gone a long time now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Voadam said:


> Went to the 1st page of this thread, clicked on his profile in one of his messages.
> 
> "Last Activity: 20th February 2009 04:09 PM"




Oh that's cool.  Didn't know you could do that.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Welcome back, CB! It'll be great to have you!

If Aeron "martyrs" himself while we escape (gah, first Shoon, now Aeron), we'll at least be good for another day, and it would be a great time for Jinx to come in. We're definitely able to accept another character.

Ciaran's still the creepy blaster (how did I ever make him so unlikable?)--If I can get 5th, though, that's Fireball and Lightning Bolt, helping that balance of power out. 

Sir Merrick and Zirat are our excellent yin-and-yang melee defenders. Aeron and/or Jinx can fill the Cleric/Healer/Fixer-Upper of the group, and Deren is our sneaky rogue. 

If we need anything, (who am I kidding, we need all the help we can get) I think it's an archer/striker/second sneak type character. 



Actually, I also want to figure out how Ciaran should best support the group. I've been working on his blaster credentials, but quite often it doesn't seem to be enough? Maybe it's just a level thing at this point?


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:


> Actually, I also want to figure out how Ciaran should best support the group. I've been working on his blaster credentials, but quite often it doesn't seem to be enough? Maybe it's just a level thing at this point?




Blaster mage's are only semi-effective at lower levels. As they gain level's, they become much more effective. At least, that's my opinion.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I want to see little Jinx lift the trap door with the Ogre corpse on it ... why do I have the feeling Jinx will not see us anymore. Not because he is far away ... because we are doomed!!

I can imagine a *NEW* group that is coming all the way from Hommlet to rescue our dead bodies.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Rhun said:


> Blaster mage's are only semi-effective at lower levels. As they gain level's, they become much more effective. At least, that's my opinion.




Yeah, it's the whole Fireball-and-Lightning-Bolt thing, I'm sure. Honestly, I've always been of the opinion that those two spells are the biggest game-changers around.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I can imagine a *NEW* group that is coming all the way from Hommlet to rescue our dead bodies.




That could make for an interesting time. You could always run...you only have to outrun the halfling, after all.


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:


> Yeah, it's the whole Fireball-and-Lightning-Bolt thing, I'm sure. Honestly, I've always been of the opinion that those two spells are the biggest game-changers around.





Well, if you survive, you should be getting some 3rd level spells soon enough.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:


> That could make for an interesting time. You could always run...you only have to outrun the halfling, after all.




Deren quickly jump's on Zirat's back!


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:


> Deren quickly jump's on Zirat's back!




Good thing Zirat is such a strong lad!


----------



## Rhun

Just a bump since I was in here checking to see when CB would be back.


----------



## Rhun

Also, assuming the 1000 post limit is still in effect, we are quite a ways over that. I will be starting a new OOC thread shortly. Once I have that put together, I'll post the link here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ooooo, lots of posts!


----------



## Rhun

Yep, lots of posts. And most of them mine, it seems. LOL.


----------



## Rhun

*CLOSED!!!*

New OOC thread can be found HERE!


----------

